# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای و بررسی ابعاد مختلف آن

## LORD AELX

در این تاپیک قصد داریم به بررسی جنبه های مختلف ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای از جمله گرافیک، موسیقی و صدا گذاری، موضوع و داستان و ... پرداخته و مبانی و تئوری های مربوط به هر یک را بصورت جامع مطرح کنیم. همچنین به بررسی دقیق نرم افزار های مورد استفاده در این امر مخصوصا Game Engine ها، خواهیم پرداخت.

علاوه بر آن راهکارهایی جهت بهبود ساخت و توسعه بازی های رایانه ای پرداخته و در مورد آن با هم به بحث و گفتگو می نشینیم. در این مورد می توانید به تاپیک *عدم موفقیت بازی های ساخت ایران* نیز سر بزنید و در گفتگو ها شرکت کنید.

تنها خواهش من در این تاپیک این است که نظم آن را رعایت کنید و از دادن پست های بیهوده و غیر مرتبط و پیام های تشکر و تبریک و تسلیت (!) بپرهیزید.

متشکرم  :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

خوب از کجا شروع کنیم؟ :متفکر: 
بخش سناریو نویسیش با من.............

----------


## LORD AELX

میخوام برای شروع برنامه کاری این تاپیک رو براتون بنویسم:


مبانی ساخت بازیهای رایانه ایطرح کلی و مراحل ساختتخصص های مورد نیاز و وظایف آن هاابزار و نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز به همراه آموزش آن هاآموزش ساخت انیمیشن و جلوه های ویژه و طراحی ساخت موجودات زندهآموزش برنامه نویسی پیرامون بازی سازیآموزش AIآموزش آماده سازی بازی برای کنسول و ...

سعی می کنم مطالب رو با تاریخچه نویسی مختصر و بیشتر بصورت کاربردی مطرح کنم تا حوصله تان از خواندن آن ها سر نرود. ضمنا هر یک از مباحث مطرح شده در بالا را باز کرده و وارد جزییات هر یک خواهیم شد و بصورت کامل در مورد آن ها بحث خواهیم کرد.  :بوس: 

ضمنا من ممکن است بعضی وقت ها چند روز یکبار آپ کنم که در اینصورت نگران من نشید، هنوز زنده ام!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی در عوض هر بار که آپ می کنم تا چند روز سرگرم میشید!!!  :لبخند: 

از دوستان گرامی خواهش می کنم سوالاتتون رو در تاپیک جداگانه ای بنویسید و به هیچ وجه بحث این تاپیک را عوض نکنید. متشکرم  :قلب:

----------


## LORD AELX

خوب فکر کنم برای شروع چند تا تعریف و فهرست بد نباشه...  :متفکر: 

*بازی رایانه ای* نوعی سرگرمی تعاملی است که توسط یک دستگاه الکترونیکی مجهز به پردازشگر یا میکرو کنترلر انجام می‌شود. بسیاری از بازی‌های رایانه‌ای به دلیل تولید تصویر متحرک با قابلیت نمایش روی صفحه تلویزیون یا نمایشگر رایانه، بازی ویدئویی نیز محسوب می‌شوند. تعداد مخاطبان بازی‌های رایانه‌ای در سال‌های گذشته افزایش چشم گیر داشته و این بازی‌ها به یکی از پر هوا دار ترین سرگرمی‌های موجود تبدیل شده‌اند.

بازی‌های رایانه‌ای بر اساس شیوه انجام بازی و حالت گرافیکی به گروه (ژانر)‌های زیادی از جمله موارد اشاره شده در فهرست زیر بخش می‌گردند:

آموزشی Educationalاتومبیل‌رانی Driving games
مسابقه اتومبیل‌رانی Racingراهبرد Strategy
راهبرد نوبتی Turn Based Strategyراهبرد بی‌درنگ Real Time Strategyاکشن - ماجرایی Action-Adventure
مخفی کاری Stealth ActionSurvival Horrorاینترنتی Online gamesسکویی Platformersتیراندازی Shooters یا Shoot'em Up
تیراندازی سوم شخص Third Person Shootersتیر اندازی اول شخص First-person shootersشبیه‌سازی Simulation
شبیه‌سازی فضایی Space simulationضرباهنگی Rhythm gamesماجرایی Adventureمبارزه‌ای Beat 'em up/Fightingمعمایی Puzzleنقش آفرینی (ایفای نقش) Role-Playing Games
نقش آفرینی غربی، آمریکایی یا کامپیوتری Computer RPGنقش آفرینی کنسولی یا ژاپنی Japanese RPGورزشی Sportsهزارتو (لابیرینتی) Maze games
*
اهمیت بازی های رایانه ای:*

تاثیر گذاری: تأثیر گذاری بالای این گونه بازی روی مخاطب، این بازی‌ها را به یک ابزار با استعداد بسیار بالا برای آموزش، آگهی، ترویج مذاهب، سو استفاده سیاسی، شستشوی مغزی و... تبدیل کرده‌است. بسیاری از دولت‌ها بازی‌های رایانه‌ای را به دلیل احتمال تحریک کودکان و نوجوانان و ترویج خشونت محدود کرده‌اند.سود آوری: امروزه صنعت تولید بازی‌های رایانه‌ای به یک عرصه سود آور تبدیل شده‌است و شرکت‌های بزرگ تولید کننده این گونه بازی‌ها هر سال سود هنگفتی به دست می‌آوردند، به گونه‌ای که در سال ۲۰۰۴ میزان سود خالص سالانه به دست آمده از صنعت بازی‌های رایانه‌ای به مرز ۱۰ میلیارد دلار رسید و سود حاصل سالانه به دست آمده از هالیوود (نه و نیم میلیارد دلار) را پشت سر گذاشت.سر گرم کننده بودن: بازی‌های رایانه‌ای بر خلاف بیشتر سر گرمی‌های دیگر، تعاملی بوده و از این رو جذاب تر هستند.اعتیاد: عده‌ای از محققین بازی‌های رایانه‌ای را اعتیاد آور و خطرناک قلمداد می‌کنند. هر چند این مساله ثابت نشده است؛ اما شواهد موجود نشان می‌دهد تعدادی از علاقمندان به بازی‌های رایانه‌ای به طرز غیر طبیعی به این سرگرمی وابسته شده و از زندگی عادی خود بازی می‌مانند.

*فهرست دسته بندی شده بازی های رایانه ای و ویدئویی*
*تاثیر بازی های کامپیوتری بر زندگی روزمره*
*رده بندی سنی بازی های رایانه ای*

----------


## LORD AELX

خوب، حالا که یک آشنایی جزئی پیدا کردید، شما را با مفاهیم ابتدایی ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری آشنا می کنم....  :چشمک: 

گروهی از مردم، انجام یک بازی کامپیوتری را جزء لذت بخش ترین تفریحان خود می دانند حال آن که گروهی دیگر (که تعداد آن ها به مراتب کمتر از گروه اول است) خلق و طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری را سرگرم کننده و جالب تر می دانند. مطمئنا شما نیز که در حال مطالعه این متن هستید جزء همان گروه محدود و خاص هستید که تصور تبدیل رویاهایتان به واقعیت (هر چند از نوع مجازی) شما را بیش از هر چیز به وجد می آورد.
یک بازی کامپیوتری قبل از هر چیز در ذهن سازندگانش شکل می گیرد و از این اولین جرقه تا عرضه محصول نهایی، راهی بسیار طولانی اما فوق العاده جذاب طی می شود که به ا« "ساخت بازی" می گویند. ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری بیش از هر چیز به خلاقیت، قدرت تصور، هوش و پشتکار احتیاج دارد. به خاطر داشته باشید که سالیانه هزاران عنوان بازی کامپیوتری تولید می شوند که از میان آن ها تنها تعداد محدودی (کمتر از مجموع انگشتان دو دست) به عنوان بازی های موفق شناخته می شوند. مسلما اولین وظیفه یک طراح بازی، بررسی بازی های پرفروش و علل موفقیت آن ها و در عین حال بررسی علل شکست و ناکامی دیگر بازی ساز هاست و درس گرفتن از این نقاط ضعف و قوت می تواند ریسک شکست را تا حد چشمگیری کاهش دهد.
در ادامه به بررسی اصول اولیه طراحی بازی های کامپیوتری خواهیم پرداخت. اصولی که در نظر گرفتن تمامی آن ها می تواند احتمال موفقیت شما را افزایش دهد و در عین حال تخطی از هر یک از آن ها می تواند بازی را با شکست کامل مواجه کند.

*سرگرم کننده بودن*

اولین و مهم ترین قانون در طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری، توجه به جنبه "سرگرم کننده بودن" آن چیزی است که خلق می کنید. چه مشغول ساخت یک بازی کوچک باشید که انجام آن تنها چند دقیقه وقت کاربر را می گیرد یا بازی با عظمت World Warcraft را طراحی می کنید که زمان لازم برای اتمام آن بیش از یک هزار ساعت است، به خاطر داشته باشید که هدف نهایی شما تنها یک چیز است: "سرگرم کردن مخاطب"
فریب ظاهر ساده این عبارت را نخورید. سرگرمی برای هر فرد تعریف متفاوتی دارد. خرید از فروشگاه ها، رانندگی در جاده، گوش کردن به موسیقی، تماشای فیلم، مطالعه کتاب و ... همه و همه تنها بخشی از سرگرمی های متداول مردم جهان هستند که هر یک از نمایی کلی مشابه به نظر می رسند. تماشای فیلم می تواند سرگرمی میلیون ها نفر باشد اما تفاوت نوع فیلم هایی که هر کس تماشا می کند، سرگرمی او را از دیگران متمایز می کند. آن چه مسلم است، مخاطبان بازی شما، حداقل در یک مورد توافق نظر دارند و آن هم استفاده از بازی کامپیوتری است به عنوان یک سرگرمی است. حال این بازی کامپیوتری باید توقع آن ها را در حد معمول برآورده کند تا از شکست رهایی یابد. مطمئنا به عنوان طراح یک بازی کامپیوتری نمی توانید رضایت "تمام مخاطبان" را به دست آورید، چرا که سلیقه ها بسیار متفاوت است اما حداقل کاری که می توانید انجام دهید، این است که با انجام برخی کارها، سعی کنید توقعات درصد بیشتری از مخاطبان را برآورده کنید.
شناخت مخاطبان، مهم ترین کاری عامل در این میان است. این کار چندان هم مشکل نیست. به خصوص زمانی که قصد انجام نوآوری در سبک ها را نداشته باشید و قرار باشید بر پایه سبک های موجود بازی خود را طراحی کنید. برای شناخت مخاطبان خود باید ابتدا آن ها را پیدا کنید. بسیاری از بازی ها، سایت های طرفداران خاص خود را در اینترنت دارند. در این سایت ها می توانید نظرات مخاطبان هر بازی را مشاهده کنید. ببینید چه چیز این بازی، آن ها را به خود جلب کرده است. کدام نوآوری بازی آن ها را به وجد آورده است و ... . همگی می توانند شما را در این راه یاری کنند.
در این میان تنها به یک نکته توجه داشته باشید: به نظرهایی که بیش از حد آمیخته با احساسات (چه مثبت و چه منفی) هستند، اهمیت چندانی ندهید. نگرش مغرضانه به یک بازی می تواند فکر شما را درباره آن چه قرار است انجام دهید، تحت تاثیر قرار دهد. به خاطر داشته باشید که قرار است بازی ای طراحی کنید که "اکثریت" از آن لذت ببرند و نه فقط یک یا دو نفر.

----------


## LORD AELX

*شناخت سبک بازی*

قبل از انجام هر اقدامی برای طراحی بازی، سبک کار خود را به درستی بشناسید. بسیاری از موارد در اکثر سبک ها به یک استاندارد تبدیل شده اند. کسی که یک بازی FPS (حادثه ای با زاویه دید اول شخص) را خریداری می کنند، توقع ندارند که در میانه راه برای ادامه بازی، مجبور به حل معماهای فکری شوند. بسیاری اط سبک ها اصولی را پایه گذاری کرده اند که تخطی از آن ها می تواند باعث دلزدگی کاربر و شکست بازی شود. نوع کنترل در بازی های حادثه ای (حرکت به چهار طرف، پرش و شلیک) جزء همین اصول است. این کنترل از طریق صفحه کلید معمولا با کلیدهای جهت دار و ترکیبات انتخابی Space ،Ctrl یا Enter انجام می شود یا به کمک کلیدهای سمت چپ صفحه کلید (W ،S ،D ،A) کاربر قادر به انجام اعمال مورد نیاز است. هر گونه تغییری در این روش کنترل (اگر بدون دلیل خاصی باشد) منجر به اخذ یک امتیاز منفی می شود.
به خاطر داشته باشید که منظور از استانداردها این نیست که صرفا مقلد بازی هایی باشید که قبلا طراحی شده اند، مطمئنا همان گونه که در ابتدای این مبحث ذکر شد، نوآوری در ساخت هر بازی حرف اول را می زند اما در عین حال به خاطر داشته باشید که با توجه به تاریخ چند ده ساله بازی های کامپیوتری، هر کاربری که به سبکی از بازی های کامپیوتری علاقه دارد، با یکسری پیش فرض ها اقدام به خرید بازی جدید می کند که اگر این پیش فرض ها در جهت خلاف تصورات او باشند، تمایلی به انجام بازی نخواهد داشت. پارامترهایی چون "عنون بازی" و "نوع بسته بندی" نیز اگر با ذات بازی طراحی شده هماهنگ نباشند، می توانند باعث شکست بازی شوند. فرض کنید بازی Warcraft با بسته بندی فوق العاده هنرمندانه اش که از هر جهت جنگاوری و نبرد را در ذهن تداعی می کند، یک بازی روایی طنز بود! مطمئنا چنین ناهماهنگی منجر به شکست بازی می شد.




*خود را بشناسید*

شاید این موضوع کمی فیلسوفانه به نظر برسد اما برای ساخت یک بازی سرگرم کننده، باید ابتدا خود را به خوبی بشناسید و دریابید که چه چیز یک بازی برای شما جالب و سرگرم کننده است. هنگامی که مشغول بازی کردن هستید (چه خودتان آن را ساخته باشید چه دیگران) لحظاتی پیش می آید که متوجه می شوید ناخودآگاه لبخندی به صورت دارید. اگر در این هنگام برای لحظه ای بازی را متوقف کنید و با خود بیندیشید که چه چیز باعث این لبخند شد، گام مهمی در طراحی یک بازی سرگرم کننده برداشته اید. حل یک معما، گذر از یک مرحله سخت، یک دیالوگ جالب، به دست آوردن قدرتی جدید، انجام پرشی فوق العاده مشکل و ... همه و همه عواملی هستند که می توانند باعث این امر شده باشند. گام بعدی این است که با خود بیاندیشید چرا این عامل باعث لذت بردن شما شد. با پیدا کردن این علت، می توانید از آن به شکلی دیگر و متناسب با افکار خود، در بازی ای که قصد ساختن آن را دارید، استفاده کنید. ضعف بسیاری از افراد این است که علی رغم این که از انجام کاری لذت می برند، نمی توانند علت این لذت را درک کنند. با سوال کردن از این افراد، هر بار پاسخ های متفاوتی را خواهید شنید که هیچ یک پاسخ واقعی نیستند. اگر بتوانید پاسخ صحیح علت لذت بردن خود از انجام یک بازی را پیدا کنید، قدم بسیار مهمی در طراحی بازی برداشته اید که باعث می شود کاربران بازی شما، از انجام آن لذت ببرند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*قدرت بخشی به بازیکن*

Tim Schafer، طراح بازی هایی چون Grim Fandango و Full Throttlr می گوید: " هدف از هر بازی، برآورده کردن یک آرزوست! " . وقتی که مشغول یک بازی هستید، خود را در محیطی غیر واقعی قرار می دهید که آرزو داشتید در عالم واقعیت در جایی شبیه به آن به سر می بردید. وقتی که مشغول طراحی بازی هستید، به خاطر داشته باشید که هدف، قرار دادن بازیکن در محیطی است که او در آن جا چنین احساسی دارد. محیطی که بازیکن در آن قادر به انجام کارهایی است که در عالم واقعیت نمی تواند آن ها را انجام دهد و می تواند به جاهایی برود که در حالت عادی برای او امکان پذیر نیست. مهم ترین عاملی که این حس بازیکن را ارضا می کند "قدرت بخشی" به اوست. وقتی بازیکن احساس می کند قدرتی دارد که فراتر از آن چیزی است که در عالم واقعیت قادر به دستیابی به آن است، لذت بردن از بازی شروع می شود. بسته به سبک بازی که مشغول ساخت آن هستید، این قدرت بخشی می تواند به شکل کنترل یک ارتش، پرش از ساختمان های بلند، کنترل زندگی کاربران مجازی، شرکت در مسابقه ورزشی و ... باشد. در این جا باید به تنظیم قدرت به نوعی که بازی بیش از اندازه مشکل یا آسان نشود و بازیکن در هر لحظه انگیزه رقابت داشته باشد، توجه کرد. از نقطه نظر طراحی بازی ها، کاربر قادر به کسب سه نوع قدرت و توانایی است:*

1- قدرت خلق:* عبارت است از آن چه قبلا وجود خارجی نداشته است (مانند ایجاد یک ساختمان، یک نوع غذا و یا یک رابطه دوستانه). بازی هایی همچون Sim City و Zoo Tycoon تمرکز اصلی خود را بر این نوع قدرت قرار داده اند.



در این گونه بازی ها معمولا ابزار و وسایلی در اختیار بازیکن قرار می گیرند که او با ترکیب آن ها با یکدیگر یا به کمک چیدمان صحیح، قادر به دستیابی به هدفی از پیش تعریف شده است. مجموعه بازی های The Incredible Machine از همین نمونه بازی ها هستند. کاربر با کمک ابزاری ساده چون طناب، قرقره، اهرم، توپ های گوناگون و ... قادر به خلق ماشین هایی است که برای هدفی خاص طراحی شده اند. تنها نکته ای که ذکر آن در این قسمت لازم به نظر می رسد، این است که بازی هایی که تاکید اصلی خود را روی "قدرت خلق" قرار داده اند، بازیکن هایی را که تمایل به هیجانات سریع و آنی دارند ارضا نمی کنند، چرا که موفقیت در این بازی ها نیازمند زمانی نسبتا طولانی، تفکر، مدیریت و برنامه ریزی صحیح است.

*2- قدرت تخریب:* عبارت است از توانایی نابودسازی یا تغییر ماهیت آن چه قبلا وجود داشته است به شکلی که شباهت آن با حالت اول کاملا از بین برود (کشتن حریف مقابل، از بین بردن ساختمان ها و ... از حالات متداول این نوع قدرت هستند). این گونه از قدرت های موجود در بازی های کامپیوتری در سبک حادثه ای (Action) بیش از هر سبک دیگری کاربرد دارد. بازی هایی چون Doom ،Quake و Hexen از این نمونه بازی ها هستند. کاربر در اینجا با قدرت تخریبی که معمولا با سلاح های گوناگون در اختیار او قرار می گیرد، سریعا ارتباط برقرار می کند و معمولا نیازی به مدت زمان طولانی و آموزش چندانی برای استفاده از این قدرت ندارد.



*3- قدرت کنترل:* عبارت است از توانایی کنترل عملکرد یا حرکت افراد یا اشیای موجود در بازی. در نگاهی کلی، این قدرت در تمامی بازی های کامپیوتری به نوعی وجود دارد. کنترل یک ارتش در بازی Command & Conquer، کنترل نوع حرکت شخصیت در بازی Indiana Jones یا کنترل نحوه افتادن آجرها در بازی Tetris همگی از این نوع قدرت سرچشمه می گیرند. پس از به کارگیری این قدرت کنترل و دسترسی به هدف، احساس غرور بازیکن از انجام هوشمندانه حرکت مورد نظر طراح، امری طبیعی است. ضمنا بسته به نوع استفاده از قدرت کنترل، زمان بازی می تواند بسیار کوتاه (Tetris) یا فوق العاده طولانی (Civilization) باشد.

----------


## REZAsys

فکر میکنم دیگه نوبت من باشه. :لبخند: 
به نام خدا
*مراحل سناریو نویسی و مراحل آغازین ساخت بازی:
1.مشخص کردن سبک بازی و موتوری که با آن میخواهید کار    کنید.
2.مشخص کردن داستان بازی .
3.مشخص کردن مراحل بازی و وقف دادن آن با مهارت های خود .
توضیحات:
1.شما در ابتدا باید بدانید که اصلا قصد کار با چه    موتوری را دارید؟ چه سبکی رو برای کار انتخاب می کنید؟و بهترین استفاده   رو  از آنچه که می دانید رو چه طوری میتونید انجام بدید؟ تا در نهایت به   نتیجه  ی دلخواه خودتون برسید.فکر میکنید چه زمانی طول بکشد؟ و.....
2.داستان بازی معمولا یا تخیلی و یا به صورت بر گرفته    از داستان های دیگر و یا حتی فیلم ، تاریخ و......... باشد. که هر کدام    ویژگی خودشون رو دارا هستند.داستان بازی معمولا توسط افراد داستان نویس و    کسانی که تخیلات خوبی دارند ، صورت می گیرد.
3. یکی از مهمترین مراحل ، این مرحله است . که بازی ساز باید با توجه به    آنچه تاکنون آموخته 
مراحل بازی رو در ذهن خودش مجسم کنه و بهتر درکش کنه و اینکه بتونه با توجه    به مهارت هایش بازیه مناسب با آنها رو بسازه.


مقاله دوم:
**دو راه اساسی و کلی برای طراحی مراحل**
یکی از کارهای دیگری که باید یک سناریو نویس انجام بده ،    وقف دادن مراحل با داستانه. بنابراین قصد دارم دو راه اساسی و کلی برای    طراحی مراحل یک بازی رو  بگم:
1.استفاده از ایده ها ، طرح ها و ریزه کاری های انجام    گرفته در بازی های معروف و خوب.(الگو برداری)
2.ایجاد یک ایده ی نو برای طراحی بازی.
توضیحات:
1. مثلا ما میخواهیم یک بازی اول شخص طراحی کنیم و    داستان نویسی آن را انجام دادیم ، برای طراحی مراحل میتوانیم از بازی های    خارجی (یا داخلی) که اول شخص هستند استفاده کنیم . مثل اینکه برای ساخت    بازی نبردمقدس از بازیcall of duty الگو برداری شده.
2.یعنی به جای الگوبرداری از بازیهای قدرتمند و خوب ،    خود سناریونویس یا طراح مراحل از ایده ی جدید استفاده کنه . مثلا او  برای   ساخت بازی سوم شخص نحوه ی اجرای انیمیشن رو از بازی شاهزاده ایرانی  الگو   نگیرد و خودش ایده ی جدید داشته باشد.*

----------


## LORD AELX

> فکر میکنم دیگه نوبت من باشه.


 متشکر، ولی فکر کنم بهت گفتم صبر کنی تا خودم بهت بگم!!  :لبخند:  قراره من آموزش بدم شما هم کمک کنی نه اینکه همینطوری بپری وسط!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  الآن وقتش نبود....  :اشتباه: 

راستی اینا چیه که گفتی؟؟؟ سناریو نویسی برای بازی یعنی داستان نویسی برای اون، دیگه اون عناوین چیه پشت سر هم ردیف کردی؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  به موتور چه ربطی داره؟؟؟!!!  :لبخند: 

*!!!Well-Done*

----------


## LORD AELX

*شبکه قدرت و سیستم بازی*

هر بازی کامپیوتری مجموعه ای در هم تنیده از تارهای قدرت است که نهایتا این تارها، شبکه قدرت (Power Web) را تشکیل می دهند. وقتی در بازی Prince of Persia، از ارتفاع حدودا چهار متری سقوط می کنید و آسیب نمی بینید، قدرت شما بر قدرت جاذبه پیروز شده است. اما اگر از ارتفاع 20 متری سقوط کنید، قدرت جاذبه بر قدرت شخصیت بازی چیره شده و شخصیت اصلی نابود می شود. در هر بازی (بسته به ابزار و توانایی های موجود) امکان دارد زمانی وجود داشته باشد که شما بر حریف پیروز شوید یا برعکس. هر دو حالت به نوعی نبرد بین دو قدرت موجود در بازی است. نحوه تعریف این قدرت ها و تعامل آن ها با یکدیگر، یکی از مهم ترین وظایف طراح بازی است. به نحوه چیدمان این شبکه قدرت، سیستم بازی گفته می شود. فرض کنید قرار است شخصیت اصلی بازی از بالای دیوار یک قلعه، بلوک هایی را روی ارتش مهاجم بیندازد. افتادن این بلوک ها و غلبه بر جاذبه نوعی از قدرت کنترل است که باید تعریف شود. این که افتادن چند بلوک باعث از بین رفتن حریف شود و این امر چگونه صورت گیرد، به نوعی تعریف قدرت تخریب است. در نظر گرفتن احتمال وجود شخصیت غیر دشمن در پایین قلعه و افتادن بلوک روی او، یکی دیگر از مواردی است که باید واکنش مناسب آن توسط طراح پیش بینی شود. چیدمان این قدرت شبکه یکی از مشکل ترین کارهایی است که طراح بازی، وظیفه انجام آن را به عهده دارد. هر چقدر موقع طراحی بازی، احتمالات مختلف را در نظر گرفته و واکنش های مناسب را طراحی کنید، بازی از طرف کاربران با استقبال بیشتری مواجه خواهد شد.

*رقابت ها*

رقابت ها معمولا مهم ترین عنصر موجود در بازی است (البته استثناهایی همچون Sims نیز وجود دارند). رسیدن به هدف و رویارویی با آن چه جلوی رسیدن به آن را می گیرد، شکل دهنده رقابت است. با توجه به بازی هایی که تا کنون ساخته شده اند، مهم ترین انواع رقابت ها به قرار زیر هستند:

*1- رقابت با زمان:* در این حالت بازیکن برای انجام یک عمل از پیش تعریف شده، زمان مشخصی در اختیار دارد، این نوع از رقابت ها یکی از قدیمی ترین انواع رقابت هاست که در بازی های کامپیوتری به کار می رود و در بازی های جدید معمولا با انواع دیگر رقابت ها ترکیب می شود. بازی هایی همچون Need for Speed ،Warioware و Sim City از این نوع رقابت در ترکیب با انواع دیگر استفاده می کنند.

*2- رقابت واکنشی:* در این جا کاربر باید نسبت به کنش های موجود در بازی، در کمترین زمان ممکن واکنش صحیح نشان دهد. شلیک به دشمن مقابل، پرهیز از تصادف با خودرو های روبرو و ... از انواع این رقابت هستند که در بازی هایی چون Far Cry ،Max Payne ،Quake و Grand Prix مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.

*3- رقابت فرسایشی:* به نوعی حالت متضاد رقابت با زمان محسوب می شود. در این حالت به جای اینکه به کاربر زمان محدودی جهت انجام یک عمل داده شود، کاربر باید سعی کند تا حد امکان و در حداکثر زمان ممکن در بازی دوام بیاورد. بازی های قدیمی کنسول Atari و بازی هایی همچون Defender و Pac-Man از این گونه رقابت بهره می گیرند.

*4- رقابت حافظه ای:* در این حالت بازیکن باید اطلاعاتی را که قبلا در بازی در اختیار او قرار می گیرد، جهت پیروزی در مراحل بعدی به کار گیرد. در بازی های سبک معمایی-روایی (Adventure)، این گونه رقابت ها زیاد به کار گرفته می شوند. در بازی Flight of the Amazon Queen در قسمت های ابتدایی، با نوعی گیاه مواجه می شوید که خاصیت دفع حشرات را دارد. بعد ها در انتهای بازی، برای این که حشرات مزاحم را از محل مورد نظر برانید، دانستن این موضوع به کمک شما می آید. حفظ نحوه عملکرد یک سیستم (مانند یک قفل و ...) نیز از همین نوع رقابت هاست. در بازی Dracula باید اعداد و ارقام زیادی را که در گوشه و کنار بازی و به طرق مختلف در اختیار شما قرار می گیرند، به کار برید تا قادر باشید قفل های موجود در هر مرحله را باز کنید.

*5- رقابت هوش و منطق:* عبارت است از به کار گیری قوه تفکر و منطق جهت حل یک معما. به عنوان مثال باز کردن درها در بازی هایی همچون Tomb Raider و Indiana Jones وابسته به حل معماهایی هستند که روی آن ها تعبیه شده است.

*6- رقابت در منابع:* عبارت است از نحوه کنترل، جمع آوری و استفاده از منابعی که در اختیار بازیکن قرار می گیرند، به نحوی که منجر به پیروزی در بازی شود. این منابع می توانند از چوب و فلز تا غذا و پول متفاوت باشند. اکثر بازی های استراتژی و منطقه سازی مانند Sim City ،Warcraft و Age of Empires از این نوع رقابت در ترکیب با انواع دیگر بهره می گیرند.

----------


## REZAsys

> متشکر، ولی فکر کنم بهت گفتم صبر کنی تا خودم بهت بگم!!  قراره من آموزش بدم شما هم کمک کنی نه اینکه همینطوری بپری وسط!!!  الآن وقتش نبود.... 
> 
> راستی اینا چیه که گفتی؟؟؟ سناریو نویسی برای بازی یعنی داستان نویسی برای اون، دیگه اون عناوین چیه پشت سر هم ردیف کردی؟؟؟  به موتور چه ربطی داره؟؟؟!!! 
> 
> *!!!Well-Done*


ببخشید پریدم وسط حرفاتون :لبخند گشاده!:  البته فکر میکنم از جایی کپی میکنید. :متفکر:  ولی خوب......
بله سناریونویسی و طراحی مراحل اولین کاری هست که برای ساخت یک بازی( نه کوچک) باید انجام بشه و بدون اون بازی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## LORD AELX

*طراحی رقابت ها*

در به کارگیری انواع رقابت ها در بازی ای که طراحی می کنید، توجه به چند نکته الزامی است. این نکات می توانند جزء عواملی باشند که در صورت بی توجهی به آن ها، بازی شما مطلقا با شکست مواجه می شود. مهم ترین نکته این است که بدانید از کدام نوع رقابت یا ترکیبات آن در کدام سبک از بازی ها استفاده کنید. شناخت سبک بازی و استاندارد های آن را به خاطر داشته باشید. اگر در یک سبک معمایی، ناگهان کاربر را در محیطی پر زد و خورد همراه با سلاح های گرم قرار دهید، این کار تنها باعث سردرگمی کاربر می شود یا برعکس، اگر کاربر در یک بازی حادثه ای ناگهان برای رفتن به مرحله بعدی خود را درگیر معمایی ببیند که حل آن نیاز به تفکر زیاد دارد، مطمئنا این بی توجهی شما به عنوان طراح یک بازی حادثه ای و نادیده گرفتن استاندارد ها باعث شکست بازی خواهد شد. در برخی سبک ها به تناوب از حالات گوناگون رقابت استفاده می شود، آنچه در این میان اهمیت دارد، ایجاد تناسب بین نوع رقابت و سبک بازی است. به عنوان مثال در بازی The Curse of Monkey Island یا قسمت بعدی آن تحت عنوان Escape From Monkey Island، شما در نقش یک دزد دریایی در قسمت هایی از بازی مجبور به مبارزه و دوئل با سایر دزدان دریایی هستید. مطمئنا طراحان بازی می توانستند به سادگی و با استفاده از صحنه های شمشیر بازی، این قسمت را در بازی تعبیه کنند. اما از آنجایی که این دو بازی کاملا پیرو سبک Adventure هستند، چنین شکلی از رقابت به نوعی در تضاد با استاندارد های سبک بود، پس به جای آن "شمشیر بازی کلامی" (Insult Sword Fighting) را ابداع کردند که در آن دو طرف باید به جای وارد کردن ضربات شمشیر، با انتخاب پاسخ درست در رجزخوانی (war cry) به حریف چیره شوند. این ابداع و نوآوری شدیدا مورد توجه طرفداران این بازی ها قرار گرفت و به یکی از محبوب ترین قسمت های بازی بدل شد.



نکته دیگری که در حین به کار گیری انواع رقابت ها در بازی باید به آن توجه داشته باشید، نحوه طراحی این رقابت هاست. به خاطر داشته باشید که قرار نیست آن چه طراحی می کنید لاینحل باشد یا فقط خودتان از پس حل کردنش برآیید. فرضا اگر قرار است دری در یک مرحله از بازی باز شود، اهرم یا دکمه کنترل کننده آن را در محلی مناسب تعبیه کنید. این کار لزوما به معنای ساده کردن بازی نیست. فرض کنید باز کردن یک در به کمک اهرمی در چند اتاق دورتر از محل اصلی انجام می شود که رسیدن به آن اهرم توأم با مشکلات و موانع زیادی است. این موضوع زمانی تبدیل به نقطه ضعف می شود که کاربر نداند اهرمی که در آن جا قرار دارد، به چه کار می آید. یکی از بهترین نمونه ها در این زمینه مجموعه بازی Harry Potter است. در این جا هر چند اهرم ها در فواصلی بسیار دورتر از محل تأثیر خود قرار دارند اما فشردن اهرم برای چند ثانیه بازی را به حالت تعلیق در می آورد و حرکت سریع دوربین از خلال پیچ و خم ها و رسیدن به محل تأثیر اهرم، باز شدن در، محفظه یا هر چیز دیگر را نشان می دهد. با این کار بازیکن از تأثیر کار خود مطمئن شده و عملا نسبت به آن چه رخ داده است آگاهی دارد.
یکی از نمونه هایی که اشتباه در طراحی رقابت ها منجر به شکست آن شد، بازی Dirk است. در مرحله دوم این بازی کلیدی وجود دارد که به هیچ عنوان در تیررس دید کاربر نیست تا حتی کاربر را به فکر به دست آوردن آن بیندازد. اتمام مرحله دوم بدون این کلید هم امکان پذیر است. با رفتن به مرحله سوم، تازه متوجه می شوید که به آن کلید احتیاج داشته اید، اما چه سود که امکان بازگشت نیست. تنها راه ممکن از سر گیری بازی از مرحله قبل است.
نوع دیگر رقابت ها که استفاده از آن ها توصیه نمی شود، رقابت هایی هستند که برای بار اول امکان حل آن ها به هیچ عنوان وجود ندارد. اگر پرتگاهی را به نوعی طراحی کنید که بازیگر در مرتبه اول به هیچ عنوان آن را نبیند و الزاما پس از یک بار سقوط، به ماهیت آن پی ببرد، چنین رقابتی چندان مورد علاقه کاربر نخواهد بود. همیشه رقابت ها را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که نه همه کاربرها، اما آن هایی که با دقت و تفکر زیاد به مقابله با آن می روند، محکوم به شکست نباشند. خلاقیت را نیز در این میان فراموش نکنید. هر چند استفاده از معما در یک بازی حادثه ای چندان رایج نیست، اما کمی تفکر در این گونه بازی ها نیز به جذابیت آن ها می افزاید. بازی Out Laws (ساخت شرکت Lucas Arts) در چند قسمت از مراحل بازی از خلاقیت و نوآوری طراحان خود استفاده به جایی کرده است. در این بازی در یکی از مراحل، کاربر به لبه پرتگاهی می رسد که راه پیشروی او را مسدود کرده است. اکثر کاربران از راهی که آمده اند باز می گردند و دنبال مسیر جدیدی می گردند اما مسیر دیگری وجود ندارد. با ایستادن بر لبه پرتگاه، صدای بادی که از روبرو می وزد، نشان دهنده فشار فوق العاده زیاد هواست. این صدا نشانه ای است که برای کاربران با هوش بازی تعبیه شده است. با سقوط در پرتگاه، فشار فوق العاده زیاد هوا شما را در مسیری اریب، به ادامه راه می رساند. چنین خلاقیت هایی اگر به تعداد محدود و در جای مناسب مورد استفاده قرار گیرند، مورد توجه کاربران هستند. آخرین نکته ای که در به کار گیری رقابت ها در بازی خود باید به آن توجه کنید، این است که طراح یک رقابت، همیشه بهترین حل کننده آن نیز هست. رقابتی را که طراحی کرده اید در معرض امتحان دیگران نیز قرار دهید. معمولا راه هایی برای انجام آن توسط دیگران عرضه می شود که خود شما به عنوان طراح بازی نیز به آن ها پی نبرده بودید. به خاطر داشته باشید که اطلاعات بازیکن درباره بازی به اندازه اطلاعات طراح آن نیست پس معماها برای بازیکن معمولا بسیار سخت تر از آن چه به نظر طراح می رسد، هستند. مشکل کردن بیش از حد یا سادگی زیاد معماها، هر دو به عنوان نقطه ضعف یک بازی تلقی می شوند.

----------


## LORD AELX

> ببخشید پریدم وسط حرفاتون البته فکر میکنم از جایی کپی میکنید. ولی خوب......
> بله سناریونویسی و طراحی مراحل اولین کاری هست که برای ساخت یک بازی( نه کوچک) باید انجام بشه و بدون اون بازی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره


بله! من ترسی از اینکه بگم مطالبی رو که فعلا دارم می نویسم از کجا میگیرم، ندارم! من که تئوری های بازی سازی رو ننوشتم. هر کسی تو جهان بخواد این مطالب رو آموزش بده باید "یک حرف" بزنه... مگر اینکه خودش حرف جدیدی داشته باشه... شما هم این همه ادعا نکن، اگه کسی بخواد ادعاش بشه، من از تو بیشتر میتونم ادعا کنم.... ولی این کارو نمی کنم!! پسر جون یخورده بزرگ شو! (از طرز حرف زدن و حرکاتت سنت کاملا مشخصه!)

آقایون و خانم های عزیز من تمام مبانی و تئوری های ساخت بازی رو از کتاب Game Design نوشته Marc Saltzman از انتشارات Brady - Mcmillan چاپ سال 2004 و نیز کتاب Secrets of the Game Buisiness نوشته Francios Dominic Laramee از انتشارات Charles River Media چاپ 2003 و همچنین کتاب Beginning Game Level Design نوشته John Feil و Marc Scattergood از انتشارات Thomson Course Technology چاپ 2005 و نیز برخی از سایت های اینترنتی همچون www.gamedeu.net و www.wikipedia.com تهیه کرده ام.

قصد بنده اینجا این نیست که بگم مخ ساخت بازی هستم و فقط یکی ام تو ایران!! نخیر، من تنها هدفم آشنایی عده بیشتری از علاقه مندان به این رشته است. هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم. اگه کسی مشکلی داره میتونه چرت و پرت های منو نخونه....

قابل توجه شما که قبل از پرداختن به داستان بازی مراحل زیادی پشت سر گذاشته میشه. قبل از اینکه داستان شکل بگیره، ایده طراح شکل میگیره و کم کم جزییات به اون اضافه میشه و بعد از یکسری کارهای مقدماتی سناریو رو تهیه می کنند. ضمنا قبل از همه چیز آشنایی هر کس تو هر ضمینه علمی به مبانی و تئوری های اون علم از واجبات هستش و بدون اون زیر بنای کار مشکل داره.

----------


## LORD AELX

*جریان بازی (Game Flow)*

پس از طراحی رقابت ها، نوبت به جاگذاری آن ها در بازی می رسد. این مرحله نیز یکی از مراحل حساس طراحی هر بازی است. جریان بازی به نحوه چیدمان زمانی و فاصله موجود میان آن ها اطلاق می شود. رقابت هایی که طراح بازی سر راه بازیکن قرار می دهد، باید به گونه ای چیده شوند که فرصتی استراحتی کوتاه برای بازیکن فراهم کنند. نقش این زمان استراحت کوتاه (Break) درست به اندازه وجود همان رقابت ها در بازی حایز اهمیت است. در بازی ای مانند Pac-Man اتمام هر مرحله حدودا 5 دقیقه زمان می برد که پس از آن زمان لازم برای بارگذاری مرحله بعد، به کاربر فرصت استراحتی کوتاه می دهد. در یک بازی حادثه ای، پس از نابود کردن حریفان موجود در یک مرحله (که عمدتا تعداد آن ها هم کم نیست) کاربر نیاز به استراحتی چند ثانیه ای دارد. اگر ورودی اتاق بعدی به گونه ای طراحی شود که تا زمانی که کاربر تمایل نداشته باشد، بسته بماند، با این کار می تواند پس از نابود کردن حریفان، چند ثانیه ای استراحت کند و سپس با گشودن در، با آمادگی کامل به رویارویی با حریفان جدید بپردازد. وجود چنین زمان های استراحتی می تواند باعث شود کاربر با تمرکز بیشتری نسبت به ادامه بازی اقدام کند و با این کار، طراح ضرباهنگ (ریتم) مناسب هر مرحله را به گونه ای طراحی می کند که کاربر از بازی کردن خسته نشود.

*ضرباهنگ بازی (Game Rhythm)*

یک بازی کامپیوتری نیز درست مانند یک فیلم سینمایی یا یک کتاب داستان، از ضرباهنگ بهره می برد. در این جا سه قسمت اصلی در هر بازی وجود دارد که ضرورت توجه طراح به آن ها حیاتی است. این سه قسمت به ترتیب عبارتند از:

*1- شروع بازی:* مهم ترین و حیاتی ترین بخش هر بازی، 10 دقیقه اول آن است. اگر از این 10 دقیقه به درستی بهره ببرید، می توانید کاربر را پای میز میخ کوب کنید اما اگر به هر دلیلی نتوانید کاربر را در این 10 دقیقه جذب بازی کنید، مطمئن باشید که بازی شما نیز در کنار صدها عنوان دیگر در کشو ها و قفسه ها خاک خواهد خورد!
وقتی کاربر نسبت به تهیه یک بازی اقدام می کند، پس از اجرای آن برای اولین بار خود را در محیطی می یابد که علی رغم تمام آمادگی های ذهنی قبلی، احساس می کند از آن هیچ شناختی ندارد. ترس از این که قرار است در این محیط نا آشنا، چه چیزی پیش روی او قرار بگیرد و این که آیا او قادر به پیروزی در رقابت های موجود در بازی است یا خیر، باعث می شود که در وهله اول اعتماد به نفس او تا حد چشمگیری افت کند. نقش شما به عنوان طراح در این میان این است که در همان ده دقیقه ابتدایی، این اعتماد به نفس را به بالاترین حد ممکن برسانید تا کاربر پس از این زمان، احساس کند این بازی را سال هاست که می شناسد. این کار معمولا از چند طریق امکان پذیر است.
یکی از مهم ترین مسائل، تسلط کاربر به نحوه انجام بازی است. به خاطر دارید که قبلا اشاره کردیم سیستم کنترل بازی را مگر در مواقع ضرورت، مطابق با استاندارد های سبک طراحی کنید. تقریبا در تمام بازی های شبیه سازی مسابقات اتومبیل رانی از کلیدهای جهت دار (Arrow Keys)، به منظور تعریف حرکت اتومبیل استفاده می کنند. اگر شما این موضوع را نادیده بگیرید، کاربری که بازی اتومبیل رانی شما را خریداری کرده و طبیعتا نمونه های قبلی این سبک را نیز امتحان کرده است، پس از اجرای آن برای مرتبه اول، به سراغ کلید های جهت دار می رود. اما فهمیدن این موضوع که این کلید ها در بازی شما به هیچ دردی نمی خورند، عملا باعث سردرگمی کاربر می شود. پس به عنوان گام اول سعی کنید از استاندارد های پیشین پیروی کنید.
راه کار دوم که بسیار کارآمد و متداول است، استفاده از روش های راهنمایی بازیکن است. در طول همان ده دقیقه حیاتی، سعی کنید کاربر را برای بازی کردن "تربیت" کنید. این کار به روش های مختلفی انجام می شود. از جمله کمک گرفتن از یک شخصیت راهنما. به عنوان مثال در بازی Hitman، شخصیتی که از او فقط صدایی می شنوید، شما را در انجام بازی راهنمایی می کند. روش حرکت، انجام پرش ها، گشودن درها، به کار بردن سلاح های گوناگون، استفاده از اشیای موجود در بازی و ... همگی در همین مدت و توسط صدا به شما آموزش داده می شود. بازی Quake Arena نیز از همین روش برای آشنا کردن بازیکن با محیط بازی استفاده می کند.
راه دیگر انجام این کار، استفاده از تورهای راهنمای بازی است. این روش به خصوص در بازی های استراتژی فوق العاده مرسوم است. وجود گزینه های فراوان باعث می شود کاربر در بازی احساس نادانی کند. این تورها طی چند مرحله آغازین، کاربر را با کاربرد گزینه ها و منو های مختلف آشنا می کنند. Age of Empires ،Warcraft و Zoo Tycoon از جمله بازی هایی هستند که از این روش استفاده می کنند.
نکته ای که زمان به کار گیری این دو روش باید حتما به آن توجه داشته باشید این است که پس از این که نکته ای را به کاربر آموزش دادید، به او فرصت امتحان کردن و به کار بردن آموخته هایش را بدهید. وقتی به او آموزش می دهید که چگونه درها را باز کند، از او بخواهید که دری را که پیش رو دارد، باز کند و سپس با تشویق او به دلیل درستی انجم این کار، قسمت بعدی را به او آموزش دهید. بازی Thief نمونه بسیار کاملی از به کار گیری این نحوه آموزش است.
روش دیگر آشنا کردن کاربر با محیط بازی استفاده از فیلم معرفی (Introductory Movie) در ابتدای بازی است. این فیلم ها که امکان تعامل (Interact) کاربر با آن ها برای کاربر وجود ندارد، معمولا به گونه ای طراحی می شوند که شمه ای از آن چه را کاربر در بازی با آن ها روبرو می شود، به او نشان می دهند. رقابت هایی که کاربر پیش رو دارد، نحوه حرکت شخصیت ها و توانایی های منحصر به فرد هر یک از آن ها، همگی می توانند در این فیلم ها به کاربر نمایش داده شوند. این فیلم ها معمولا از جلوه های بصری بهره می برند که بالاتر از سطح گرافیک خود بازی است و از تدوین هنرمندانه در کنار یک موسیقی مناسب، به بهترین شکل به منظور تحت تأثیر قرار دادن کاربر استفاده می کنند. Need for Speed و Quake دو نمونه بسیار جالب در استفاده از این ویژگی هستند. در بازی Quake III شخصیت ها قادر به انجام حرکاتی هستند که در خود بازی به شما معرفی و آموزش داده نمی شوند. به عنوان مثال بالا رفتن از دیوار ها به کمک قدرت پس ضربه (لگد) اسلحه و استفاده از نیروی رانش. شاید بیش از 90 درصد بازیکنان و طرفداران Quake قادر به انجام این حرکات نه چندان مشکل نباشند. علت را فقط در یک چیز می توان جستجو کرد: عادت به زدن دکمه Escape به جای تماشای فیلم معرفی بازی. تمام این حرکت ها در فیلم معرفی به کاربران نمایش داده می شود و کاربر با مشاهده آن ها و با اندکی تمرین، قادر به استفاده از توانایی های شگفت انگیز شخصیت های موجود در بازی است.
آخرین نکته ای که ذکر آن در این قسمت اهمیت دارد، این است که چندان روی گنجاندن اطلاعات در دفترچه راهنمای چاپی (Manual) بازی حساب نکنید. وقتی کاربری نسبت به خریداری یک بازی اقدام می کند، اولین خواسته او اجرای بازی است و در این راه معمولا لوازم کسل کننده ای چون دفترچه راهنما و ... نادیده گرفته می شوند. از طرفی تمام آن چه که در بازی اتفاق خواهد افتاد، قابل نمایش در این راهنما ها نیست. به هر حال توجه به این نکته که موفقیت بازی شما شدیدا وابسته به ده دقیقه اول آن است، باعث می شود که با وسواس بیشتری کار خود را انجام دهید و کاری کنید که کاربر پس از آن ده دقیقه همه چیز را فرا بگیرد و احساس کند که کاملا در انجام بازی تبحر دارد. این اولین کلید موفقیت شما در طراحی یک بازی است.

*2- بدنه بازی:* پس از گذشت 10 دقیقه حیاتی ابتدای بازی، کاربر وارد بدنه بازی می شود. بدنه بازی قسمتی است که کلیه رقابت ها و هر آنچه برای بازیکن تدارک دیده اید، خود را در آن نشان می دهند. رعایت دو قانون موقع ساخت بدنه بازی، اهمیت زیادی دارد: *قانون تداوم* و* قانون رشد*.
تداوم به معنای آن است که اگر به بازیکن خود قدرتی خاص دادید، نمی توانید بدون دلیلی موجه در زمان بازی این قدرت را از او سلب کنید. اگر بازیکن قادر باشد با شلیک به گلدان های موجود در گوشه و کنار بازی آن ها را بشکند، نمی توانید در مراحل بعدی این موضوع را بدون دلیلی خاص نادیده بگیرید. اگر سقوط از ارتفاعی خاص، آسیبی به بازیکن نزند، این مورد باید تا انتهای بازی به همین شکل باقی بماند.
قانون تداومبه خصوص در رویارویی با حریفان نیز اهمیت زیادی دارد. فرض کنید حریفان مقابل شما با شلیک سه گلوله کلت از بین می روند. اگر در مراحل بعدی برای نابود کردن همان حریفان (دقیقا با همان قابلیت های قبلی) نیاز به شلیک پنج گلوله باشد، قانون تداوم را نادیده گرفته اید. اگر می خواهید بازی را سخت تر کنید، این کار نباید توأم با زیر پا گذاشتن قانون تداوم باشد.
این موضوع قانون دیگری تحت عنوان قانون رشد را پیش می کشد. بدین معنا که بازی خود را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که سیر صعودی در هر مرحله قابل رؤیت باشد. اگر تمام حریفانی که به مقابله با شخصیت اصلی می پردازند، دقیقا همان هایی باشند که در ابتدای بازی بوده اند، بازی شما قانون رشد را نادیده گرفته است. بازی را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که کاربر با افزایش توانایی هایش، قادر به رویارویی با رقابت های مشکل تر باشد.
یکی از نمونه های خوب که هر دو قانون را به شکلی صحیح مورد استفاده قرار داده است بازی قدیمی Wolf3D می باشد. در مراحل اولیه بازی، سربازان حریف با شلیک دو گلوله، بسته به نوع شلیک و درجه سختی انتخابی کاربر، نابود می شوند. با پیشروی در بازی، حریفان جدید با لباس ها و شکل و شمایل جدید و سلاح مجهزتر در برابر شما قرار می گیرند که برای کشتن آن ها نیاز به چهار یا پنج شلیک صحیح دارید. این دو نوع حریف در مراحل آخر نیز وجود دارند و روش نابود کردن آن ها کماکان یکسان است. ملاحظه می کنید که قانون رشد، در عین عدم نقض قانون تداوم به درستی به کار گرفته شده است.

*3- پایان بازی:* پایان بازی از یک جنبه راحت ترین و از جنبه دیگر سخت ترین کار شماست. راحت برای این که در این جا دیگر نیازی به تعلیم و آموزش کاربر نیست و پس از پشت سر گذاشتن مراحل قبلی، کاربر تمامی نکات مورد نیاز را فرا گرفته است. مشکل از این نظر که پایان بازی باید کاربر را راضی کند. کاربری که ساعت ها وقت خود را صرف آن چه شما ساخته اید کرده است، توقع دارد که در پایان بازی با احساس رضایت به بازی خاتمه دهد. به منظور دستیابی به این هدف، یک پایان ایده آل باید از دو قسمت تشکیل شود: *نقطه اوج* و* پایان بندی*.
نقطه اوج (Climax)، بالاترین هیجان موجود در بازی است که در آن طراح باید به کاربر اجازه دهد تمام توانایی هایی را که در طوا بازی به دست آورده است، به نمایش بگذارد. در این قسمت شما باید بهترین سلاح ها و تجهیزات را در اختیار کاربر بگذارید و او را به رویارویی با حریف یا حریفان نهایی بفرستید. معمولا کاربر در طول بازی دید مختصری در مورد آن چه در پایان با آن مواجه خواهد شد به دست می آورد و تا حدی خود را برای این قسمت آماده می کند. در طراحی این مرحله چند نکته را به خاطر داشته باشید.
نکته اول این که سادگی بیش از حد این قسمت، شدیدا باعث دلخوری کاربر خواهد شد. کاربری که از ابتدای بازی تا کنون ده ها و صد ها رقابت طراحی شده توسط شما را پشت سر گذاشته است، توقع دارد در انتها با "گل سر سبد" این رقابت ها مواجه شود نه حریفی که به سادگی شکست می خورد.
نکته دیگر این که به خاطر داشته باشید که نقطه اوج (علی رغم این که باید سرشار از خلاقیت و نوآوری باشد) نباید کاربر را با حرکات جدید غافلگیر کند. حریف نهایی نباید کار آن چنان خارق العاده ای انجام دهد که به هیچ عنوان در قسمت های قبلی و در مقیاسی کوچک تر، نمونه آن را به کاربر نشان نداده اید.
به خاطر داشته باشید که این قسمت، بیش از هر چیز دیگری از بازی در خاطر کاربر خواهد ماند. قسمت پایان بندی در بازی هایی که از خط داستانی (Story Line) استفاده می کنند اهمیت به سزایی دارد. اهداف اصلی پایان بندی، قانع کردن کاربر نسبت به اتمام بازی و از طرفی تشویق او به سبب انجام صحیح و کامل بازی است. این قسمت معمولا به شکل یک فیلم تهیه شده و به کاربر نشان داده می شود و از طرفی جوایز و هدایایی که طراح برای او تدارک دیده است، در اختیار او گذاشته می شود. خلاقیت در این بخش نیز حرف اول را می زند. اهدای جام، دریافت مدال، استقبال از طرف مردم یا حتی هدایایی به مراتب ملموس تر (مانند باز شدن قسمت های جدید در بازی یا دریافت تصاویر پس زمینه) از این نمونه تشویق ها هستند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*بهینه سازی بازی*

طراحی بازی (مانند هر مهارت دیگری) با تمرین بیشتر، حرکت رو به رشدی خواهد داشت. برای اینکه بازی خود را از هر جهت بهینه کنید، رعایت چند نکته الزامی است:

1- به خاطر داشته باشید که طراحان همواره نسبت به آن چه طراحی کرده اند، زاویه دید محدودی دارند. آن چه را که می سازید قبل از نهایی شدن در اختیار دیگران قرار دهید تا درباره اش نظر دهند. در اکثر مواقع، طراح با توجه به احاطه کامل نسبت به محیط بازی، رقابت ها را به سرعت و یکی پس از دیگری بدون کوچکترین مشکلی پشت سر می گذارد و متوجه بسیاری از اشکالات منطقی نمی شود. پس بگذارید دیگران آن چه را که ساخته اید امتحان کنند و درباره آن نظر دهند.

2- به کاربران خود احترام بگذارید. کاربران مهم ترین ضامن موفقیت بازی شما هستند و درست به اندازه شما هوش و منطق دارند و با انتخاب بازی شما نشان داده اند که در بخشی از رویاهای شما شریک هستند. به آن ها اجازه دهید در هر زمان که خواستند و به سریع ترین روش ممکن از بازی خارج شوند. با این کار نشان می دهید که وقت کاربر برایتان محترم است. در صورت امکان کاری کنید که او از انجام دوباره کارها معاف شود و تا جایی که امکان دارد به او قدرت انتخاب بدهید و او را مجبور به حرکت در مسیری خاص و عاری از خلاقیت نکنید.

3- قواعد بازی را تغییر ندهید. کاربر باید شرایط پیروزی و شکست در بازی را به درستی درک کند و در صورت شکست در سریع ترین زمان ممکن قادر به از سر گیری بازی باشد.

4- اگر می بینید کاربری بازی را به شیوه ای غیر از آن چه شما در نظر داشته اید انجام می دهد، به این امر به چشم یک نقطه قوت نگاه کنید.

5- کاربران خود را به خاطر انجام کارهایی چون استفاده از کدهای تقلب در بازی تنبیه نکنید (به عنوان مثال او را مجبور به از سر گیری بازی نکنید). باور کنید که تقلب نیز، جزئی از هر بازی است.

6- به نظرات سایت های نقد بازی، مجلات مرتبط و کاربران خود همواره احترام بگذارید.

7- به خاطر داشته باشید که اگر خودتان حین طراحی بازی از این کار لذت نمی برید، مطمئنا کاربران شما نیز از بازی لذت نخواهند برد.

8- اهمیت هیچ هنری، حتی طراحی بازی، به اندازه "هنر زندگی" نیست. تمام اوقات خود را به این کار اختصاص ندهید و در دنیای مجازی غرق نشوید. بازی شما قرار است دیگران را سرگرم کند اما نه به قیمت این که زندگی خودتان را فراموش کنید. استراحت و تفریح مناسب در بین مراحل طراحی بازی، می تواند ذهن شما را باز کند و ایده های جدیدی جهت طراحی یک بازی موفق در اختیار شما بگذارد.

9- نسبت به کار خود غرور بی جا نداشته باشید. تعصب روی آن چه ساخته اید، هنر شما را زیر سؤال می برد.

10- آخرین و مهم ترین نکته این که همواره این موضوع را به خاطر داشته باشید، بازی ای که طراحی می کنید باید مخاطب شما را سرگرم کند.


راستی برای خواندن نظرات دیگران در مورد بازی های مختلف می توانید از سایت www.gamerankings.com بروید و نقد های آنان را بررسی کنید.  :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

خوب اینم از مبانی طراحی و ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری....  :متفکر: 
دوستان، من برای یه مدتی (شاید 2 یا 3 ماه) به سایت نمیام و نمی تونم تاپیک رو آپ کنم. پیشاپیش عذر خواهی می کنم.  :قلب:   :بوس:  امیدوارم دفعه بعدی که اومدم افرد بیشتری منتظرم باشند....  :بامزه: 

راستی، من یه چیز راجع به این تاپیک باید بگم و اون این که در اینجا قصد داریم تئوری های مربوط به ساخت بازی رو آموزش بدیم نه عملیات ساخت رو (البته فعلا).... به این معنی که مثلا آموزش میدیم که باید طراحی رو کاغذ یا نور پردازی یا ساخت محیط و بناها و ... و نیز هوش مصنوعی بازی باید به چه روشی انجام بگیرند و چه قوانینی در موردشون صدق می کنه، چه اصولی رو باید رعایت کرد و چه نکاتی رو باید مد نظر قرار داد.   :متفکر:   بعد از اینکه این موارد رو بررسی کردیم تو تاپیک های جدا گانه یا شایدم ادامه همین تاپیک آموزش ریز هر کدوم رو میگذارم، که مثلا برای فلان کار باید از فلان نرم افزر استفاده کرد و آموزش اون نرم افزار اینه و ... به هر حال اینو گفتم چون ظاهرا بعضی از دوستان خوب توجیه نشدن و منتظر بودن از همون روز اول برنامه نویسی انجین رو با هم شروع کنیم!  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته انتظار زیادی هم نیست با توجه به اینکه این جا مربوط به برنامه نویسی بازی هست نه تمام جوانب بازی سازی... . به هر حال دیگه ....  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید  :چشمک:   :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

> بله! من ترسی از اینکه بگم مطالبی رو که فعلا دارم می نویسم از کجا میگیرم، ندارم! من که تئوری های بازی سازی رو ننوشتم. هر کسی تو جهان بخواد این مطالب رو آموزش بده باید "یک حرف" بزنه... مگر اینکه خودش حرف جدیدی داشته باشه... شما هم این همه ادعا نکن، اگه کسی بخواد ادعاش بشه، من از تو بیشتر میتونم ادعا کنم.... ولی این کارو نمی کنم!! پسر جون یخورده بزرگ شو! (از طرز حرف زدن و حرکاتت سنت کاملا مشخصه!)
> 
> آقایون و خانم های عزیز من تمام مبانی و تئوری های ساخت بازی رو از کتاب Game Design نوشته Marc Saltzman از انتشارات Brady - Mcmillan چاپ سال 2004 و نیز کتاب Secrets of the Game Buisiness نوشته Francios Dominic Laramee از انتشارات Charles River Media چاپ 2003 و همچنین کتاب Beginning Game Level Design نوشته John Feil و Marc Scattergood از انتشارات Thomson Course Technology چاپ 2005 و نیز برخی از سایت های اینترنتی همچون www.gamedeu.net و www.wikipedia.com تهیه کرده ام.
> 
> قصد بنده اینجا این نیست که بگم مخ ساخت بازی هستم و فقط یکی ام تو ایران!! نخیر، من تنها هدفم آشنایی عده بیشتری از علاقه مندان به این رشته است. هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم. اگه کسی مشکلی داره میتونه چرت و پرت های منو نخونه....
> 
> قابل توجه شما که قبل از پرداختن به داستان بازی مراحل زیادی پشت سر گذاشته میشه. قبل از اینکه داستان شکل بگیره، ایده طراح شکل میگیره و کم کم جزییات به اون اضافه میشه و بعد از یکسری کارهای مقدماتی سناریو رو تهیه می کنند. ضمنا قبل از همه چیز آشنایی هر کس تو هر ضمینه علمی به مبانی و تئوری های اون علم از واجبات هستش و بدون اون زیر بنای کار مشکل داره.


خیلی بهتر شد منبع هم ذکر کردی :تشویق: 
اگر مقالات من مشکل داشت ایرادشو بگید چون من که از جایی کمک نگرفتم.

----------


## jack

سلام 


من نه از کسی طرفداری می کنم نه از کسی گلگی دارم . اگه ما بخوایم از تجارب هم استفاده کنیم باید در یک محیط دوستانه و بدور از تنش باشه اونم در یک محیط مجازی که کلی کم و کاستی های خودش رو داره 
مطالبی که دوستمون LORD AELX ارائه داد خیلی خوب و مفید هستند مطالب شما هم در مورد سناریو و داستان بازی خیلی مفید هستش . من پیشنهاد می کنم در یک تاپیک جداگانه بحث رو در مورد داستان  ادامه بدید

----------


## LORD AELX

من برنامه ام یه مدت عقب افتاد و در نتیجه فعلا اینجا هستم و آموزش ها رو ادامه میدم...  :لبخند: 

خوب، کار عملی شما جهت ساخت و طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری از این قسمت آغاز می شود. در این بخش، با اولین قدم عملی جهت ساخت بازی که همان ارایه، پیاده سازی و ویرایش ایده است، آشنا می شوید. مهم ترین نکته ای که در این قسمت باید به آن توجه داشته باشید، این است که شاید بسیاری از مواردی که در این بخش مطرح می شوند، در نگاه یک آماتور، چندان ضروری به نظر نرسند، اما تمام طراحان و سازندگان حرفه ای بازی های کامپیوتری (بدون استثنا) از این قوانین پیروی کرده و این مراحل را قدم به قدم طی می کنند. مطمئنا اکثر شما دوست دارید پس از رسیدن به یک ایده جالب، بلافاصله پشت کامپیوتر خود قرار گرفته و مشغول ساخت و طراحی بازی شوید، اما مطمئن باشید با این روش به غیر از هدر دادن ایده خود، قادر به انجام هیچ کار مفیدی نیستید. مهم ترین قدم در این میان پیاده سازی ایده روی کاغذ و ویرایش آن است. طراحی بازی روی کاغذ (Paper Design) که در این بخش به شما آموزش داده می شود، می تواند کمک بسیار مؤثری به منظور بهینه سازی ایده اولیه یک بازی کامپیوتری باشد. پس اصوا مطرح شده در این مرحله را جدی بگیرید و نسبت به پیاده سازی جزء به جزء آن حساسیت نشان دهید تا شانس موفقیت بازی خود را بالاتر ببرید.

*ارایه ایده*

اولین گام در ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری، ارایه ایده است. در واقع وظیفه طراح و سازنده بازی، تبدیل یک ایده جالب به یک بازی موفق است. مطمئنا بسیاری از شما ایده های جالب و بکری برای ساخت یک بازی در ذهن دارید، اما باید در این میان به توانایی های خود و تیم طراح بازی نیز توجه داشته باشید. اگر هنوز آن قدر حرفه ای نشده اید که مستقل از نرم افزارهای کمکی به ساخت بازی بپردازید، باید به توانایی های نرم افزاری که برای ساخت بازی از آن کمک می گیرید نیز توجه داشته باشید. به عنوان مثال با نرم افزاری چون Game Maker تنها قادر به خلق بازی های Plat Form هستید، در حالی که به کمک نرم افزارهای Unreal ED یا Warcraft Editor به ترتیب قادر به طراحی بازی های حادثه ای از دید اول شخص (FPS) و استرتژی هم زمان (RTS) هستید. اگر ایده خاصی برای ساخت یک بازی جال به ذهنتان نمی رسد، می توانید راه های بعد را امتحان کنید:

*1- صحبت با دوستان:* این راه ساده ترین و کم هزینه ترین روش برای دستیابی به یک ایده خوب جهت ساخت یک بازی است. مطمئنا علایق دوستان شما با علایق خودتان نقاط اشتراک زیادی دارد که این امر می تواند در بحث های دوستانه منجر به ارایه ایده های بکر و جالبی شود.

*2- جستجو در اینترنت:* اگر به عنوان یک طراح آماتور قصد ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری را دارید و ایده خاصی به دهنتان نمی رسد، می توانید با جستجو در اینترنت و مطالعه ایده های گوناگون کاربران بازی در سرتاسر دنیا، کار خود را آغاز کنید. در اکثر سایت های تخصصی بازی، کاربرانی که بازی ها را مورد نقد و بررسی قرار می دهند، آن چه را دوست دارند در بازی مورد علاقه شان بیابند، نیز ذکر می کنند. مطالعه این موارد می تواند شما را در جهت یافتن ایده مناسب یاری کند.

*3- بررسی ابزار موجود در نرم افزار کمکی:* اگر از نرم افزارهای کمکی جهت ساخت بازی استفاده می کنید، با ورود به محیط نرم افزار و مشاهده ابزار متنوع و منو های گوناگون آن، ایده های جالبی در مورد ساخت یک بازی به ذهنتان می رسد.

*4- بررسی سبک های مشابه:* اگر قصد ساخت یک بازی استراتژی را دارید، می توانید بازی چون Warcraft را مورد بررسی قرار دهید و ببینید افزودن چه امکاناتی به چنین بازی ای می تواند آن را جالب تر کند. از طرفی از کنار داستان های فرعی موجود در بازی نیز به سادگی نگذرید. بسیاری از داستان های فرعی می توانند با پرداخت دقیق و مناسب تبدیل به یک ایده جالب برای ساخت بازی شوند.

پس از دستیابی به ایده مناسب، مسایلی را که در ادامه می آید، به دقت بررسی کنید:

*شخصیت بازیکن (Player's Character)*
شخصیت اصلی بازی شما کیست؟ قهرمانی که به نجات دنیا می رود، جنگجویی که در سیاره ای ناشناخته اسیر شده است، پدری که دنبال فرزند گمشده اش می گردد، یک اتومبیل، یک حیوان، حتی یک میوه، همه و همه می توانند شخصیت اصلی بازی شما باشند. در این جا مهم این است که شخصیت اصلی بازی را به درستی برای خود تعریف کنید.

*محیط بازی (Game Environment)*
بر اساس آن چه در ذهن دارید باید نسبت به تعریف محیط بازی اقدام کنید. محیط بازی محدوده ای است که اتفاقات بازی در آن رخ می دهند و رقابت ها در آن طراحی و جایگذاری می شوند. غارهای سرد و تاریک، زیرزمین های مرطوب، جنگلی ناشناخته، سرزمینی افسانه ای، جاده ای میان کوهستان و حتی یک میز تحریر می توانند محیط بازی شما را تشکیل دهند.

*جمعیت بازی (Game Population)*
اشخاصی که در محیط بازی به سر می برند، جمعیت بازی را تشکیل می دهند. حریفان مقابل، راهنما ها (NPC)، دوستان بازیکن اصلی و ... همگی جزیی از جمعیت بازی هستند.

بعد از پشت سر گذاشتن این مراحل باید بررسی کنید آیا ایده شما قابلیت پیاده سازی دارد یا هنوز برای ساخت بازی از روی این ایده زود بوده و ایده اصلی خام است. برای بررسی این موضوع مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:

*1- ایده خود را روی کاغذ بیاورید:* مهم ترین و حیاتی ترین کار برای بررسی ایده یک بازی این است که آن را روی کاغذ بنویسید و صرفا به آن چه در ذهن دارید، بسنده نکنید. ایده های ذهنی معمولا آمیخته با ابهامات فراوانی هستند. وقتی آن چه را که در ذهن دارید روی کاغذ می آورید، مغز خود را مجبور می کنید این ابهامات و نقاط تاریک را در زمان نوشتن برطرف کند. ایده های بسیار کمی هستند که در تبدیل به یک نوشته، دست خوش تغییرات اساسی نشوند. در این مرحله نا خود آگاه گام بسیار مهمی برای بهینه سازی ایده خود بر می دارید و با ویرایش ضمنی، آن را از خامی و نا پختگی ابتدایی در می آورید. به مغز خود چندان اعتماد نکنید و این مرحله را شدیدا جدی بگیرید.

*2- آن چه را نوشته اید با صدای بلند بخوانید:* شاید این کار کمی عجیب به نظر برسد ، اما زمانی که به هیجان مشغول نوشتن هستید، بسیاری از نکات را نادیده می گیرید که با دوباره خواندن آن ها، می توانید مشکلات موجود در متن را برطرف کنید. حتما تابحال برایتان پیش آمده که نامه ای الکترونیکی دریافت کنید که چون دوستتان زمان نوشتن آن شدیدا هیجان زده بوده است، متن نامه چندان برای شما قابل فهم به نظر نرسد. فکر می کنید که نویسنده آن نامه واقعا چنین قصدی داشته است؟ سرشار از اشتباهات املایی و نگارشی و جملاتی کوتاه و بریده بریده که فقط خود نویسنده مفهوم آن ها را درک می کند. این ها کمترین آثار این گونه نوشتن هستند. بازخوانی آن چه نوشته اید به شما این فرصت را می دهد تا نکاتی را که هنگام پیاده سازی ایده تان روی کاغذ نادیده گرفته اید و آن چنان که باید و شاید به آن ها نپرداخته اید، در متن وارد کنید و آن چه را که نوشته اید به گونه ای که برای همگان قابل فهم باشد، ویرایش کنید.

*3- ایده خود را با دیگران به اشتراک بگذارید:* آن چه را که نوشته اید در اختیار دیگران بگذارید و بخواهید که برداشت خود را برای شما شرح دهند. به خاطر داشته باشید که در این جا از آن ها نظر نمی خواهید بلکه می خواهید مطمئن شوید آن چه که نوشته اید به اندازه کافی گویا و قابل فهم است که دیگران نیز با خواندن آن متوجه ذهنیات شما شوند. مطمئنا خواهید دید که بسیاری از آن چه را که در ذهن داشته اید، نتوانسته اید روی کاغذ بیاورید و برداشت ناقص دوستانتان از آن چه نوشته اید به مشا کمک می کند تا با مشاهده نقاط خلأ، نسبت به تکمیل آن ها اقدام کنید. تمام قسمت هایی را که دوستانتان در زمان خواندن متوجه نشده اند و نمی توانند به گونه ای که شما در ذهن داشته اید، شرح دهند مجددا بازنویسی کنید تا نهایتا قادر شوید کل آن چه را در ذهن دارید از طریق نوشته به دیگران انتقال دهید. هر چند انجام این کار کمی وقت گیر به نظر می رسد، اما به خاطر داشته باشید که مهم ترین بخش هر بازی ایده اولیه آن است، پس اگر این ایده به درستی ساخته و پرداخته نشود، شکست شما حتمی است.

*4- از تجهیزات و امکانات مورد نیاز در بازی، فهرستی تهیه کنید:* با توجه به آن چه در ذهن دارید نسبت به تهیه فهرستی مشتمل بر هر آن چه در بازی به آن احتیاج دارید، اقدام کنید. انواع اسلحه، شخصیت ها، تجهیزات و حتی انواع پوشش های گیاهی مورد نیاز را در فهرست خود مورد توجه قرار دهید. هر چقدر این فهرست کامل تر باشد، کار شما در آینده ساده تر خواهد بود؛ هر چند که اگر تمام آن چه در ذهن دارید را نیز بنویسید، نهایتا در مراحل بعدی کار ملاحظه می کنید که کمتر از 50% ملزومات کار را مد نظر قرار داده اید.

*5- به دو سوال پاسخ دهید:* اول این که آیا زمان لازم برای پیاده سازی این ایده را دارید یا خیر و دوم این که آیا هنوز هم در مورد ساخت بازی از روی این ایده شور و اشتیاق دارید یا خیر. اگر پاسخ شما به هر دو سوال مثبت است، می توان گفت به جرگه طراحان بازی خوش آمدید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*نقشه بازی (Game Map)*

پس از انجام مراحل مربوط به پیاده سازی ایده بازی، نوبت به طراحی نقشه بازی می رسد. نقشه بازی باید تصویری ساده از آن چه قرار است در بازی اتفاق بیفتد را ارایه کند. برای این کار قبل از هر چیز نیاز به جستجو و مشخص کردن محیط های بازی دارید. به این معنا که باید با کمک تصاویر و عکس ها، آن چه را به عنوان محیط بازی د ذهن دارید، پیاده سازی کنید. بررسی تصاویر مربوط به جنگل ها، بیابان ها، کوه ها و انتخاب شبیه ترین ها به آن چه در ذهن دارید، قدم اول این کار است. بهترین راه برای دسترسی به این تصاویر، استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی عظیم موجود روی اینترنت است. با مراجعه با سایتی چون Google و در بخش تصاویر (Images.Google.com) و با وارد کردن کلمات کلیدی همچون Mountain ،Desert ،Forest و ... می توانید از میلیون ها تصویر موجود دیدن کنید و تصاویری را که به ذهنیت شما از محیط بازی نزدیک هستند، ذخیره کنید. بعد ها بسیاری از این تصاویر در طراحی مراحل مختلف به کارتان خواهد آمد. از ساختمان های با معماری گوناگون نیز غافل نشوید. قلعه ها، ساختمان ها و بناهای تاریخی و هر آن چه را که لازم دارید، پیدا کنید تا بانک تصاویر کاملی داشته باشید. پس از انجام این کار، نسبت به طراحی نقشه بازی اقدام کنید. نگران نباشید!  :لبخند گشاده!:  برای این کار احتیاجی نیست که طراح چیره دستی باشید. نگاهی به تصویر زیر بیندازید:



پس از انجام این کار ها، مسیر شروع و پایان و حرکت بازیکن را روی نقشه مشخص کنید. با این کار نسخه ابتدایی نقشه بازی شما آماده است. برای طراحی یک نقشه حرفه ای این نکات را مد نظر قرار دهید:

1- هر مرحله (Level) باید یک فضای بسته باشد و بازیکن باید در محدوده مورد نظر شما حرکت کند اما توجه داشته باشید که این کار را به نحوی انجام دهید که او را مجبور به حرکت در یک مسیر به خصوص و از پیش تعریف شده نکنید. بازیکن ها از نداشتن حق انتخاب بیزارند. سعی کنید (هر چند در محدوده  ای مشخص) حق انتخاب بازیکن را مد نظر قرار دهید. با این کار علی رغم این که او را در محیطی بسته قرار داده اید، اما کاری می کنید که بازیکن مجبور به پیش روی در یک مسیر خاص نباشد.

2- تعداد حریفانی را که در هر لحظه به مصاف بازیکن می روند با توجه به موتور بازی (Game Engine) که استفاده می کنید، انتخاب کنید. بسیاری از موتورهای متداول توانایی پردازش هم زمان بیش از چهار یا پنج حریف را ندارند. پس سعی کنید از ابزار کار خود شناخت کافی داشته باشید تا بعدا دچار مشکل نشوید. بهترین راه این است که اگر از موتور بازی خاصی استفاده می کنید، یک نمونه بازی را که قبلا از آن استفاده کرده است، امتحان کنید تا بهتر با محدودیت های موجود در آن آشنا شوید.

3- برخی جزییات مورد نیاز را روی نقشه اعمال کنید. نحوه تابش نور، منبع نور، بافت دیوارها، کف و سقف هر مرحله و ... از جمله این جزییات هستند که باید روی نقشه هر مرحله تعریف شوند.

4- جزییات بیشتر از قبیل آن چه را که بازیکن با آن روبرو می شود از طریق شماره گذاری روی نقشه و توضیح در صفحات جداگانه مشخص کنید و حتی الامکان از پیچیده کردن نقشه بازی خودداری کنید.

5- یکی از روش هایی که می توانید در برخی از وضعیت ها به جای نوشتن به کار ببرید، استفاده از نقاشی های دنباله دار (Comic Strip) است. این کار را به ساده ترین شکل ممکن و با حداقل خطوط مورد نیاز انجام دهید. پس از انجام این کار تصویر خوبی از آن چه در ذهن داشتید، روی کاغذ خواهید داشت.


 
6- نقشه خود را از نمای بالا و روی کاغذ مخصوص نقشه کشی که مقیاس بندی شده است، طراحی کنید. مقیاس ها را رعایت کنید تا بعدا گرافیست ها قادر باشند بدون مشکل نسبت به طراحی آن ها اقدام کنند.



7- نقاط جغرافیایی پر اهمیت چون کوه ها، رودها، دریاها و... را به شکل کلی روی نقشه مشخص کنید. در این قسمت نیازی به جزییات نیست. با کشیدن یک دایره می توانید محدوده جنگل را نشان دهید و الزامی به کشیدن تک تک درخت ها ندارید.

8- اگر از اعداد یا رنگ ها برای بیان توضیحات استفاده می کنید، راهنمای نقشه را فراموش نکنید.

9- در هیچ یک از موارد ذکر شده، زیاد وارد جزییات نشوید. اعمال جزییات در این مرحله به کار شما نمی آید چرا که بعدا در مرحله طراحی، این جزییات بسیار ناقص به چشم می آیند.

10- روی نقشه خود بازی کنید. درست مانند این که در فضای مجازی به سر می برید. مداد خود را بردارید و از ابتدا تا انتهای بازی را یک بار طی کنید. با اینکار بسیاری از نکاتی را که از قلم انداخته اید، متوجه شده و در نقشه اعمال می کنید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*سند طراحی (Game Document)*

پس از نقشه بازی نوبت به تهیه سند طراحی بازی می رسد، این سند به منظور پوشش اهداف زیر ساخته می شود:

کمک در به یاد آوری آن چه قصد انجام آن را دارید.مشخص کردن خط سیر ساخت بازیتوضیح آن چه در ذهن دارید برای سایر افرادی که با شما در ساخت بازی همکاری می کنند.
سند بازی قالب بندی مشخصی ندارد و بیش از هر چیز وابسته به سلیقه طراح بازی است. این سند می تواند به شکل نوشته های پاراگراف بندی شده ای باشد که داستان بازی را توضیح می دهند یا به شکل تصاویری که توضیحات موجود روی آن ها خط سیر بازی را مشخص می کنند. با توجه به تنوع قالب بندی سند بازی، رعایت چند نکته هنگام تهیه آن مفید است:

1- سعی کنید سند بازی را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که نیازی به توضیح شما نداشته باشد و خود سند به اندازه کافی گویا باشد. مشکلات نوشتاری یا توضیح نا کافی قسمت های گونتگون می تواند منجر به ایجاد سوء تفاهم برای سایر اعضای گروه شود و نهایتا آن چه حاصل می شود، زمین تا آسمان با آنچه شما در ذهن داشته اید، متفاوت خواهد بود.

2- هر چند خط سیر بازی کامپیوتری معمولا چند شاخه است اما سند بازی باید کاملا خطی (Linear) باشد؛ به گونه ای که شروع بازی در ابتدا و پایان آن در انتهای سند آورده شده باشد. اگر بازی شما حالت انشعابی (Forking) دارد، باید آن را تجزیه کنید و احتمالات هر قسمت را جداگانه و به صورت خطی توضیح دهید.

3- سند را تا حد امکان کامل تهیه کنید. سناریو، پوشش دیوارها، حریفان، رقابت ها و ... همگی باید در سند مورد اشاره و بررسی قرار گیرند. این کار برای این است که ترتیبی دهید تا اعضای گروهتان، بدون این که نیازی به سوال کردن از شما باشد، قادر به کار باشند. در واقع باید تمام آن چه را که فکر می کنید دانستن آن برای همکارانتان الزامی است، در سند بیاورید و به نوعی قبل از آن که آن ها سؤالی بپرسند، پاسخ ها را در اختیارشان قرار دهید.

4- اگر می خواهید واقعا حرفه ای عمل کنید، سند بازی را در قالب صفحات وب طراحی کنید. از جمله مزایای این روش، راحتی کار و سادگی ویرایش سند است.

5- هر آن چه می تواند به نوعی در توصیف ایده شما به کمکتان بیاید، در سند اعمال کنید. عکس ها و تصاویر گوناگون، نقشه های مراحل مختلف، فیلم های مرجع و هر آن چه را که فکر می کنید در این کار به نوعی به کمک گروه می آید، در سند قرار دهید.

خوب این بخش هم به پایان رسید.  :لبخند:  پس بطور کلی در مرحله Paper Design اقدامات زیر انجام می گیرند:

نوشتن ایده روی کاغذانتخاب ابزار مناسب برای ساخت بازیتهیه فهرست ملزومات ساخت بازیتهیه یک نقاشی دنباله دار بر اساس ایده اولیهطراحی نقشه بازی به دو شکل مقدماتی و حرفه ایتهیه سند بازی



یک نقشه بازی حرفه ای

==================================================

اینم چند تا عکس دیگه از مراحل مختلف کار:  :چشمک: 
 


==================================================



==================================================



==================================================



==================================================



==================================================



==================================================

----------


## LORD AELX

آموزشاینجا اصلا حال نمیده، نه تشکری، نه ارزیابی مفید پست ها، نه هیچی!!!  :ناراحت:   :افسرده: 

دوستان یه کم هم به من روحیه بدید، حداقل بفهمم که چند نفر دارن این آموزش ها رو دنبال می کنند...  :لبخند:

----------


## syntiberium

دستتون درد نکنه واقعا آموزش خوبی ارائه می دین . واقعا از همه جهت آدم می تونه بفهمه که یه بازی از کجا و چجوری باید شروع بشه چه مراحلی طی بشه و  کجا تموم بشه . یعنی یه تصویر ذهنی از بازی که قراره ساخته بشه توی ذهنمون ایجاد می کنه که در طول ساخت بازی و در مرحله ی انتشار با شکست مواجه نشیم و خوب کسانی که تشکر نمی کنند یادشون می ره وگرنه تشکر می کردند . این یکی از بهترین آموزش ها در زمینه ی بازی سازی هست و امید وارم که کارتان را ادامه بدید .
با تشکر .  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## LORD AELX

طراحی محیط بازی، یکی از جذاب ترین و در عین حال طولانی ترین مراحل یک بازی  کامپیوتری است. بازی شما (متعلق به هر سبکی که باشد) نیاز به محیطی خواهد  داشت که رقابت ها، حریفان و هر آنچه قرار است بازیکن با آن روبرو شود، در  این محیط تعریف می شوند. در این بخش به بررسی اصولی که یک طراح حرفه ای در  هنگام ساخت محیط بازی باید به آن ها توجه داشته باشد، خواهیم پرداخت و شما  را با روش های گوناگون طراحی محیط، مزایا و معایب هر روش و نکاتی که در  زمان طراحی باید مد نظر قرار داد، آشنا خواهیم کرد. به خاطر داشته باشید که  یکی از مهم ترین پارامتر های بازی که به چشم کاربران می آید، محیط بازی  است که در صورتی که با رعایت اصول و قواعد صحیح طراحی نشود، می تواند به  تنهایی و علی رغم وجود یک سناریوی قوی، منجر به دلسردی کاربر و شکست بازی  شود. از طرفی یک محیط ایده آل برای بازیکن می تواند نظر او را از بسیاری از  نقاط ضعف بازی منحرف کرده و او را نسبت به ادامه بازی ترغیب کند. پس هر چه  بیشتر طراحی محیط را جدی گرفته و آن را زیباتر و واقعی تر طراحی کنید، می  توانید نسبت به موفقیت بازی خود امیدوار تر باشید.


*اهمیت محیط بازی*

امروزه روند طراحی محیط بازی های کامپیوتری (درست مانند طراحی شخصیت ها و سایر جلوه های بصری) رشد چشمگیری یافته است. مقایسه ای بین بازی های نه چندان قدیمی مانند Warcraft ،Half Life و Grim Fandango و بازی های مدرنی چون GTA IV ،F.E.A.R ،Farcry و BattleField 1942 به خوبی بیانگر این رشد است. در واقع از زمانی که دریا ها را با سطوح یکنواخت آبی رنگ نشان می دادند تا امروزه که کوچکترین حرکت موج ها همراه جزییات کامل شبیه سازی می شوند، زمان زیادی نمی گذرد. امروزه اهمیت طراحی محیط، بیش از هر زمان دیگری طراحان بازی را به اختصاص زمان و بودجه گزاف برای این کار واداشته است. همه افراد می دانند که چمن، درخت، سنگ، کوه دریا و ... چه شکلی دارند و همین موضوع کار را برای طراحان مشکل تر می کند. شما نمی توانید مکعبی سیاه طراحی کنید و به بازیکن خود به اجبار این گونه تلقین کنید که آن چه می بیند، یک تخته سنگ است!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  لزوم پرداختن به جزییات (در موارد ضروری) و پاسخ گویی به توقع کاربر، مهمترین مواردی هستند که باید موقع طراحی محیط در نظر بگیرید. مشکل اساسی در این میان، این است که هر چه جزییات بیشتری در محیط بازی اعمال کنید، پردازش آن برای سیستم مشکل تر می شود و این امر باعث کندی اجرای بازی یا حتی توقف آن می شود. کلیه شکل هایی که به صورت سه بعدی (3D) در کامپیوتر شبیه سازی می شوند، به کمک تجزیه آن ها به مثلث، توسط پردازنده های گرافیکی ساخته می شوند و هر چه تعداد این مثلث ها بیشتر باشد، محاسبات لازم برای تعیین موقعیت و کیفیت اجرای آن ها پیچیده تر می شود. مهم ترین هنر طراحان حرفه ای این است که ضمن ایجاد محیطی واقعی که از نظر بصری سرشار و غنی باشد، با نگاهی به توانایی سیستم های کامپیوتری باعث کندی اجرای بازی نشوند و به نحوی تعادل مناسب بین این دو پارامتر را برقرار کنند.

*ساخت محیط بازی*

ساخت محیط (بسته به روشی که انتخاب می کنید) می تواند بسیار سریع یا فوق العاده وقت گیر باشد. با توجه به امکاناتی که امروزه در اختیار طراحان بازی قرار دارد، پنج روش اصلی ساخت محیط بازی به قرار زیر هستند:

*1- نقشه های ارتفاع (Height Maps):* نقشه ارتفاع عبارت است از تصویری دو بعدی (2D) که با رنگ های سیاه، سفید و 254 ترکیب خاکستری (از روشن تا تیره) ترسیم می شود. به نوعی که این ترکیبات بیانگر ارتفاع قسمت های گوناگون روی نقشه هستند. بدین معنا که هر چه رنگ روشن تر باشد، ارتفاع محلی که با آن رنگ مشخص شده است نیز بیشتر است.



طراحی محیط بازی از روی نقشه های ارتفاع بسیار آسان است و می تواند منجر به نتیجه ای بسیار زیبا شود، برای طراحی نقشه های ارتفاع دو راه پیش روی طراحان است:

استفاده از نقشه های ارتفاع واقعی که توسط ماهواره ها از قسمت های مختلف کره زمین یا سایر سیارات گرفته شده است که نتیجه استفاده از آن وجود تشابه بین محیط بازی و قسمتی از سطح کره زمین و ... است.طراحی نقشه های ارتفاع در نرم افزارهای ویرایشگر گرافیکی چون Photoshop  و... (ویدئو های آموزشی)
بطور مثال نقشه ارتفاع زیر را مشاهده کنید:



خروجی نقشه ارتفاع فوق در نرم افزار های سه بعدی بصورت زیر خواهد بود:



 *
نقاط قوت:*

سادگی طراحیسادگی اعمال تغییرات وسیعسرعت تبدیل نقشه به محیطواقعی بودن نتیجه
*نقاط ضعف*

دشواری اعمال تغییرات جزئیوقت گیر بودن طراحیتشابه با سایر محیط ها

*طراحی دستی (Hand Made):* یکی دیگر از روش های طراحی محیط بازی، طراحی آن به کمک نرم افزار های مخصوص این کار مانند Maya یا 3dMax است. با توجه به این که روش مذکور بسیار وقت گیر است، معمولا تیم های حرفه ای طراحی بازی به شکل گرو های چند نفره از آن استفاده می کنند تا سرعت پیشرفت کار، افت زیادی نداشته باشد. در این روش طراح می تواند جزییات دلخواه خود را به هر میزان که لازم می داند اعمال کند، اما نهایتا پس از اتمام کار باید نظر سرپرست گروه برنامه نویسی نیز روی طرح اعمال شود، چرا که موتور بازی باید قادر به پردازش جزییات محیط باشد. پس معمولا با نظر سرپرست برنامه نویسی، قسمت هایی از محیط بازی حذف یا طراحی مجدد می شود.

*نقاط قوت:*

امکان اعمال حداکثر جزییات دلخواه در محیطبهترین روش شخصی کردن محیط و مراحل بازی (Level Customization)امکان اعمال تغییرات جزئینتیجه فوق العاده واقعی و رضایت بخش
*نقاط ضعف:*

مشکل در اعمال تغییرات اساسینیاز به زمان بسیار زیادکند کردن سرعت اجرای بازی

*3- روش ترکیبی (Mixed Method):* با توجه به نقاط ضعف دو روش قبلی، بسیاری از شرکت های بزرگ با ترکیب این دو روش، محیط دلخواه خود را طراحی می کنند. طراحی نقشه ارتفاع و وارد کردن (Import) آن در نرم افزارهایی چون Maya و 3dMax و دریافت نتیجه، خلاصه نحوه عملکرد این روش است.

*نقاط قوت:*

ترکیبی از مجموع نقاط قوت دو روش قبلی
*نقاط ضعف:*

پیچیدگی کارکرد و نیاز به تخصصنیاز به زمان زیاد

*4- طراحی خودکار (Auto Design):* یکی دیگر از روش های طراحی محیط، استفاده از نرم افزار هایی (همچون Terragen) است که بصورت خودکار و با دریافت پارامتر های لازم از کاربر، محیط دلخواه او را طراحی می کنند. این روش بیشتر زمانی کاربرد دارد که بازیکن تعامل چندانی با محیط ندارد. بازی هایی چون شبیه سازی پرواز، معمولا از این روش برای طراحی محیط استفاده می کنند.


 
نسخه Classic




نسخه جدید (Terragen 2)

*نقاط قوت:*

سادگی کارکرد با نرم افزارها و عدم نیاز به تخصصسرعت بالای انجام کار
*نقاط ضعف:*

عدم وجود امکانات لازم برای شخصی سازی محیطشباهت زیاد بازی با سایر بازی هایی که این روش را به کار برده اند

*5- محیط های کاشی شده (Tiled Environments):* این روش مبتنی بر ساخت مربع هایی با ابعاد از پیش تعریف شده و استفاده از آن ها بصورت کاشی های مجزا و در عین حال چسبیده به هم و تشکیل محیط بازی است. بسیاری از بازی های استراتژی (مانند Age of Empires) یا نقش آفرینی (مانند Neverwinter Nights) از این روش برای طراحی محیط بازی بهره برده اند. کاشی های مختلف برای ایجاد محیط های گوناگون (جنگل، بیابان، کوهستان و ...) طراحی شده و در بازی در کنار یکدیگر قرار می گیرند. این روش بیشتر در بازی هایی کاربرد دارد که نمای دید کاربر از بالاست و توجه به جزییات در آن چندان لزومی ندارد. در این مورد می توان از نرم افزار هایی همچون Aurora Design Tool استفاده نمود. (البته این نرم افزار تقریبا قدیمی شده ولی من اطلاعی از نرم افزار های دیگر موجود ندارم و حتما در صورت مشاهده یک نرم افزار خوب و جدید، آن را به شما معرفی خواهم کرد.  :چشمک: )



*نقاط قوت:*

سادگی و جذابیت انجام کارسرعت انجام کارامکان اعمال جزییات در حد دلخواه
*نقاط ضعف:*

عدم امکان استفاده در همه انواع بازی هاعدم امکان اعمال تغییرات وسیعوجود تشابه در بخش های مختلف محیط بازی

----------


## LORD AELX

*نکاتی در مورد طراحی محیط*

1- همواره به خاطر داشته باشید که محیط را به میزان احتیاج خود طراحی کنید. محیط هایی که بدون هیچ هدفی در بازی گنجانده می شوند، باعث سردرگمی و کاهش سرعت انجام بازی می شوند.

2- از به کار گیری مسیر های مخفی بیش از حد لازم خودداری کنید و عمده فعالیت خود را روی قسمتی از محیط بازی متمرکز کنید که بیشتر در معرض دید کاربر قرار دارد.

3- قانون تداوم را زمان طراحی محیط در نظر داشته باشید. اگر به کاربر این توانایی را می دهید که از شیب های مثلا 80 درجه صعود کند، این توانایی را تا آخر بازی با او حفظ کنید.

4- از به کار گیری مسیر های بی هدف اجتناب کنید. کاری کنید که هر مسیری به نوعی از رقابت (مقابله با حریف، جمع آوری تجهیزات، حل معما و ...) منجر شود. مسیر های بی هدف کاربر را سردرگم می کنند.

5- از مسیر های تودرتو (Maze)، مگر برای هدفی خاص، استفاده نکنید.


*محیط و ایجاد مرز*
 
افزایش غنای بصری بازی اولین هدف از ایجاد محیط بازی است، اما هدف دوم هم به همان اندازه اهمیت دارد: "محدود کردن کاربر در مرزهای بازی". این محدود کردن می تواند با ایجاد دیوار های نامرئی، کوه های غیر قابل صعود و ... دور تا دور محیط بازی اعمال شود. در این مرحله توجه به دو نکته اهمیت زیادی دارد:
1- همواره مرزهای بازی را برای کاربر دقیقا مشخص کنید. این طبیعی است که کاربر از ناممکن بودن دسترسی به قسمت هایی از محیط بازی ناراضی باشد، اما اگر به گونه ای این موضوع را برای او روشن کنید که آن چه فراتر از مرزها به چشم می خورد، عملا قسمتی از بازی محسوب نمی شود، این نارضایتی از بین می رود. اگر دور تا دور بازی خود را با دیوار های نامرئی پوشانده اید و در آن سوی دیوار بیابانی قرار داده اید، این کار را به گونه ای انجام دهید که مرز بین دو قسمت کاملا مشخص باشد. اعمال تفاوت رنگ در قسمت های مختلف، یکی از روش های انجام این کار است. به هر حال آن چه اهمیت دارد، این است که کاربر باید مطمئن شود نقطه پایان بازی دقیقا کجاست.

2- هرگز چیز جالبی در آن سوی مرزهای بازی قرار ندهید. اگر فرضا در پشت مرزهای بازی و در بیابانی که دسترسی به آن برای کاربر غیر ممکن است، یک ساختمان، یک مجسمه یا امثال آن را قرار دهید، برای کاربر این تصور پیش می آید که حتما راهی برای رسیدن به آن وجود دارد و این امر موجب اتلاف وقت و سردرگمی او در بازی می شود.

*مناطق غیر قابل عبور (Impassable Regions)*

در بسیاری از بازی ها و در محدوده محیط بازی، مناطقی تعریف می شوند که برای کاربر غیر قابل عبور هستند و اکثر موتورهای بازی چنین امکانی به شما می دهند که این مناطق را در نقاط دلخواه از محیط بازی تعریف کنید. هنگامی که چنین مناطقی را در محیط بازی به کار می گیرید، حتما به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که باید به نوعی کاربر را از دلیل غیر قابل عبور بودن آن ها آگاه کنید.
نرده کشیدن دور محیط، دیوار کشیدن، افزایش تراکم درختان جنگل یا تعریف نوعی خطر (مانند شن های روان، امکان غرق شدن و ...) هر یک به نوعی برای انجام این کار مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. توجه به قانون تداوم در این میان نیز اهمیت ویژه ای دارد. اگر کاربر نمی تواند روی شن های روان قدم بگذارد، این محدودیت باید تا پایان بازی پابرجا باشد.

*محیط های طبیعی*
 
ساخت و طراحی محیط هایی که به نوعی از فضاهای واقعی الهام گرفته اند، به مراتب مشکل تر از طراحی محیط های فانتزی و تخیلی است. زیبایی های طبیعت را نمی توان محدود به خطوط از پیش تعریف شده یا قوس ها و زوایای خاص کرد. این چنین مؤلفه هایی کار شما را در طراحی محیط های طبیعی سخت تر می کند. مسلما برای آن که این گونه محیط ها واقعی تر به نظر برسند، توجه به جزییات طراحی الزامی است اما از طرفی به خاطر دارید که قبلا در مورد لزوم ایجاد تعادل در جزییات و توانایی های سیستم اجرا کننده بازی صحبت کردیم. از این رو، این جزییات را تا حد لزوم اعمال کنید و نه بیشتر، به عنوان مثال می توانید محیط را تا ارتفاع دید کاربر با جزییات زیاد و در ارتفاعات بالاتر به شکل کلی تر طراحی کنید.

برخی نکات کاربردی در طراحی و استفاده از عناصر محیط های طبیعی، به قرار زیر هستند:

*کوه ها:* موتورهای بازی معمولا توانایی پردازش بازی روی کوه ها را ندارند. وجود بعد ارتفاع روی کوه ها، باعث ایجاد محدودیت حرکتی کاربر شده و عملا امکان ادامه بازی را از بین می برد. طراحان عمدتا از کوه ها برای محدود کردن محیط بازی و به عنوان مرز استفاده می کنند. در این میان دامنه های کوه به دلیل وسعت سطحی، بیشتر مورد استفاده بازیکن قرار می گیرند.

*تپه ها:* تپه ها یکی از نقاط قوت پردازش اکثر موتورهای بازی هستند که می توانند به دلایل گوناگونی مورد استفاده طراحان قرار گیرند. از جمله این موارد می توان به پنهان کردن قسمتی از بازی که کاربر پیش رو دارد، اشاره کرد. یک تپه می تواند مانعی باشد بر سر دید کاربر نسبت به حریفی که پشت آن پنهان شده است. معمولا از تپه ها به عنوان نشانه هایی برای جلوگیری از گم شدن کاربر در بازی نیز استفاده می کنند.

*بیابان ها و دشت ها**:* این گونه محیط ها معمولا همراه با پستی و بلندی ها و استفاده از گونه های گیاهی مناسب طراحی می شوند و استفاده از نشانه ها در آن ها می تواند کاربر را از سردرگم شدن در بازی نجات دهد. به کار گیری تپه ها، رود ها و دریاچه ها در این گونه محیط ها بسیار متداول است.

*گودال ها، حفره ها و غارها:* اگر این گونه مناطق را جزء مناطق غیر قابل عبور در بازی قرار نداده اید، راه خروج را فراموش نکنید. یکی از مهم ترین اشکالات موجود در بازی هایی که طراحی محیط مناسبی ندارند، این است که نسبت به امکان خروج کاربر از قسمت های قابل عبور بی توجه هستند. یکی از استفاده های متداول از محیط هایی مانند غارها و حفره ها نیز این است که طراحان به کمک آن ها کاربر را به قسمتی از بازی که تمایل دارند، هدایت می کنند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*جذاب کردن محیط بازی*

همان گونه که قبلا نیز ذکر شد، سرگرم کردن بازیکن هدف اصلی از ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری است. در این راه، طراح برای هر چه جالب تر کردن بازی، می تواند از محیط بازی جهت دستیابی به اهدافی خاص استفاده کند. از جمله این اهداف می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:

*القای حس بازی*

مهمترین استفاده از محیط بازی این است که به کاربر این حس را القا کنید که در فضای مورد نظر شما به سر می برد. توجه به جزییات در عین مد نظر قرار دادن توانایی های سیستم می تواند حس واقعی قدم زدن در جنگل، کوه پیمایی، دویدن در یک دشت وسیع و ... را به گونه ای مناسب و در راستای اهداف بازی به کاربر القا کند.

*ایجاد تنش*

یکی دیگر از موارد استفاده از محیط، به کار گیری آن جهت ایجاد تنش از طریق پنهان کردن حریفان و ... است. درخت های انبوه یک جنگل می توانند لشکر حریف را از دید کاربر پنهان کنند یا صعود از تپه ای که روبروی کاربر قرار دارد، می تواند منجر به رویارویی با دشمن یا دشمنانی شود که در آن سوی تپه کمین کرده اند.

*ایجاد آرامش*

نقطه مقابل حالت استفاده قبلی، این است که از محیط بازی برای ایجاد آرامش و رفع خستگی کاربر استفاده کنید. پس از یک نبرد طولانی، قدم زدن در یک بیشه کوچک و جمع آوری سلاح و تجهیزات و تجدید قوا به دور از استرس ناشی از رویارویی با حریف می تواند منجر به این شود که کاربر با کسب آرامش برای ادامه بازی آماده شود.

*روایت داستان*

در بسیاری از مواقع، محیط نیز می تواند در پیشبرد خط داستانی، کمک زیادی به طراح کند. ردپاهای روی برفريال نشانه های روی درختان، چیدمان معنی دار سنگ ها و ... همگی از انواع خلاقیت هایی هستند که به کمک آن ها می توانید داستان بازی خود را پیش ببرید.

*استراتژی و محیط*

در نبردها و جنگ هایی که در دنیای واقعی رخ می دهند، محیط نقش بسیار مهمی در پیشبرد اهداف نظامی طرفین دارد و می تواند به نفع یا ضرر هر یک از دو طرف وارد عمل شود. بازی های کامپیوتری نیز از این قانون مستثنی نیستند و امروزه نقش تاکتیک در بازی های کامپیوتری پر رنگ تر از هر زمان دیگری است. در بازی هایی چون Max Payne ،Medal Of Honor و Battlefield 1942 (علی رغم حادثه ای بودن آن ها) کاربر بدون تاکتیک و استراتژی و صرفا با به دست گرفتن اسلحه و شلیک بی وقفه به سمت حریفان، قادر به پیروزی در بازی نخواهد بود. طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری، محیط بازی را به عنوان یکی از پارامتر های تعیین کننده تاکتیک بازیکن در نظر گرفته و سپس نسبت به ساخت آن اقدام می کنند. از جمله نکان تاکتیکی محیط بازی های کامپیوتری می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:

*برتری در ارتفاع:* یکی از اصول اولیه تاکتیکی در نبردها این است که اگر ارتفاع محل استقرار شما نسبت به حریف بیشتر باشد، بر او تسلط بیشتری خواهید داشت. بازیکنی که ارتش خود را روی تپه ای که یک سوی آن مشرف به سپاه حریف است، مستقر کرده است، از تسلطی نسبی در تیراندازی و سازماندهی گروه خود برخوردار است.*دسترسی مشکل:* اگر ارتش خود را در محلی مستقر کنید که دسترسی به آن چندان آسان نیست، دشمن برای مقابله با شما دچار مشکل خواهد شد. جنگلی انبوه، دره ای عمیق و ... از جمله این مناطق هستند. نقطه ضعف این تاکتیک این است که مجبور هستید گروه خود را در یک محدوده کوچک حفظ کنید و ضمن اینکه آزادی عمل خود را از دست می دهید، احتمال محاصره شما نیز افزایش می یابد.*برتری در دشت های هموار:* استفاده تاکتیکی از محل های وسیع و هموار با توجه به وسعت آزادی عمل آن ها تعریف می شود. بهترین حالت به کار گیری این محیط در نبرد هایی است که وسایل نقلیه در آن نقش دارند، چرا که حالت دینامیک وسایل نقلیه مانند تانک ها، خودرو ها و ... با وسعت این محیط ها سازگاری کامل دارد.*محیط های بسته:* یکی دیگر از تاکتیک هایی که معمولا همراه استراتژی "دسترسی مشکل" تعریف می شود، این است که گروه خود را در محلی مستقر کنید که ورودی آن اجازه استفاده از تمامی امکانات موجود را از دشمن بگیرد. وقتی گروه شما در یک غار مستقر هستند، دشمن نمی تواند کل ارتش خود را یک مرتبه به مصاف شما بفرستد. در نقطه مقابل، به این موضوع نیز توجه دشاته باشید که شاید شما هم نتوانید از تمام امکانات خود بهره بگیرید.
در پایان همواره به این موضوع توجه داشته باشید که بازیکن ها معمولا نقاط استراتژیک را سریعا پیدا کرده و از آن ها استفاده می کنند، پس سعی کنید همیشه یک قدم از آن ها جلو تر باشید و خلق محیطی با قابلیت های استراتژیک فراوان، او را نسبت به ادامه بازی ترغیب کنید.


*طراحی بافت (Texture Design)*

پس از طراحی اولیه محیط، اصلی ترین کار، ایجاد بافت های گوناگون و اختصاص دادن هر بافت به محیط مناسب است. بافت ها سطوحی هستند که با جنسی خاص روی اشیای سه بعدی محیط قرار می گیرند و جنس شیء را مشخص می کنند. رنگ، نحوه بازتابش نور، زبری و نرمی و ... همگی از خصوصیات بافت ها هستند. یک بافت می تواند بسیار ساده و فقط با یک رنگ تعریف شود یا مانند پوست انسان، طراحی فوق العاده مشکلی داشته باشد. در طراحی و استفاده از بافت ها به نکات زیر توجه داشته باشید:

از هر بافتی در محل مناسب استفاده کنید، رنگ سبز نمی تواند بافت مناسبی برای یک بیایان باشد.اطمینان حاصل کنید که میان بافت هایی که در محیط چیده اید خلأ وجود ندارد و این بافت ها درست مانند کاشی های گوناگون، با نظم و ترتیب و بدون آن که درزی مابین آن ها باشد، چیده شده اند.حتی الامکان زیاد از بافت های تیره استفاده نکنید. اشیای متحرک که معمولا خود ماهیتی تیره رنگ دارند، روی بافت های تیره گم می شوند. اگر بازیکن قادر به دیدن حریف خود نباشد، به سادگی از بازی دلسرد می شود. سعی کنید در صورت استفاده از بافت های تیره، مشکل فوق را با نورپردازی مناسب حل کنید.بافت ها را تا حد امکان ساده طراحی کنید. محیط قرار است مکمل بازی باشد و نه اصل و بدنه آن. اعمال جزییات زیاد در بافت ها، بار زیادی از پردازنده می کشد و منجر به کندی روند اجرای بازی می شود.

راستی، کسانی که مبتدی هستند، می توانند Texture های مورد نظرشان را از سایت هایی همانند نمونه های زیر دریافت کنند:

CG Textures
Planit 3d
Spiral Graphics
*و غیره...*
*اشیای داخل محیط*

پس از طراحی محیط و اختصاص دادن بافت، نوبت به قرار دادن اشیا و ملزوماتی از قبیل گونه های گیاهی، سنگ ها، ساختمان ها، دیوار ها و ... در محیط می رسد. مانند گذشته، در این جا نیز پیش از جایگذاری هر چیزی در محیط، به سرعت اجرای بازی نیز بیندیشید. یکی از محدودیت های معمول موتور های بازی این است که نمی توانند اشیای فوق العاده متنوع و گوناگون را به سرعت مناسب پردازش کنند. از این رو اکثر آن ها از روش کپی برداری از اشیا در بازی استفاده می کنند. در این مرحله توجه به چند نکته الزامی است:

1- از قرار دادن چیزهایی که دقیقا شبیه هم هستند در کنار یکدیگر با زاویه دید کاملا یکسان خودداری کنید. اگر چند درخت که در کنار هم قرار دارند دقیقا شبیه هم باشند، محیط بازی مصنوعی به نظر خواهد رسید. البته این نکته در مورد اشیای ساخت دست انسان صدق نمی کند و به عنوان مثال شما می توانید بسته به طرح خود از ستون های کاملا یکسان و به تعداد دلخواه در کنار یکدیگر استفاده کنید.

2- اگر مجبور هستید که چند کپی از یک شیء را در کنار هم قرار دهید (مثلا قرار دادن درختان در کنار هم برای ایجاد جنگل)، این کار را توأم با تغییر زاویه شیء انجام دهید تا محیط بازی شکل طبیعی تری به خود بگیرد.

3- به هیچ عنوان گروهی از اشیا را عینا در جای دیگری از بازی کپی نکنید. با این کار همه جنگل ها، بیابان ها، صحرا ها و ... یکسان و شبیه نمونه های قبلی به نظر می آیند.

4- سعی کنید اشیای موجود در محیط بازی (به خصوص در صحنه های نبرد و درگیری) چندان دید کاربر را معطوف به خود نکنند.

5- از اشیا به عنوان نشانه هایی کمک بگیرید تا بازیکن بتواند در مواقع لزوم، موقعیت خود را تشخیص دهد و در بازی سردرگم نشود.

----------


## LORD AELX

خوب، بعد از بحث در مورد محیط بازی، به بررسی اصول طراحی فضا ها و ساختمان ها و معماری بازی می پردازیم.  :لبخند:  اکثر سبک های بازی های کامپیوتری در محیط بازی از بناها، ساختمان ها و فضاهای بسته ای استفاده می کنند که بسیاری از مدت زمان بازی در آن ها می گذرد و عملا بازیکن بیشتر وقتی را که به بازی اختصاص می دهد، در آن ها به سر می برد. از این رو در صورتی که این فضا ها مطابق استاندارد ها و توقعات بازیکن نباشد و اصولی را که در این بخش به آن ها خواهیم پرداخت، مد نظر قرار نداده باشید، بازی شما با شکست روبرو خواهد شد. رعایت این اصول و طراحی صحیح فضای بازی (Game Space) هر چند بسیار وقت گیر است و نیاز به کار فراوان دارد، اما می تواند بسیار جذاب و مملو از خلاقیت باشد. به خاطر داشته باشید که اصولی که در این قسمت مطرح می شوند علی رغم این که تبدیل به یک استاندارد شده اند اما به هیچ عنوان قدرت خلاقیت را از طراح سلب نمی کنند و شما می توانید با بهره گیری از تفکر مناسب و دید هنری (که در این بخش نقش بسیار مهمی دارد) گام بسیار بزرگی در بهبود جلوه های بصری بازی و فرآهم آوردن فضای بازی مناسب برای بازیکن بردارید.

*روش های طراحی فضای بازی*

با توجه به امکانات فراوانی که امروزه در اختیار طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری قرار دارد، تعداد روش هایی که طراحان به کمک آن ها قادر به ایجاد فضا و معماری بازی های کامپیوتری هستند، بسیار زیاد است. اما با توجه به اصولی که این روش ها از آن ها پیروی می کنند، می توان آن ها را به سه گروه تقسیم کرد:

*1- ویرایشگر های مراحل بازی (Level Editors):* یکی از روش هایی که امروزه زیاد مورد استفاده طراحان قرار می گیرد، استفاده از نرم افزار های مخصوص ویرایش و ساخت مراحل بازی است. در اکثر این نرم افزار ها امکانی تحت عنوان Brush وجود دارد که اکثر نیاز های طراحان جهت ساخت بناها و معماری بازی را برطرف می کند (این Brush را با قلم موی موجود در نرم افزارهایی چون Photoshop یا Corel اشتباه نگیرید). با کمک این امکان می توان احجام مختلف را به یکدیگر افزود یا از هم کم کرد. مثلا می توان به کمک مکعب ها و استوانه ها و افزودن آن ها به یکدیگر، نسبت به طراحی یک قلعه اقدام کرد یا از درون هرمی، یک کره را به عنوان فضای خالی بیرون آورد. بسیاری از این نرم افزار ها مانند Far Cry's Sandbox و Unreal ED مربوط به بازی های حادثه ای هستند و با صرف کمی وقت و آشنایی با ابزار و امکانات آن ها به راحتی می توانید از خلاقیت خود به منظور خلق محیط های مورد نظر بهره ببرید.

*2- نرم افزار های مدل سازی سه بعدی (3D Modeling Softwares):* یکی دیگر از راه هایی که معمولا توسط طراحان حرفه ای به کار گرفته می شود، استفاده از نرم افزار های تخصصی مدل سازی سه بعدی است. از جمله متداول ترین این نرم افزار ها بین طراحان بازی ها می توان به Light Wave ،3dsMax و Maya اشاره کرد. این نرم افزار ها به مراتب بسیار قدرتمند تر از ویرایشگر هایی هستند که در بالا به آن ها اشاره شد. مهم ترین نکته که در به کار گیری این نرم افزار ها باید به آن ها توجه داشت، این است که باید به فرمت خروجی این نرم افزار ها و سازگاری آن ها با فرمت ورودی موتور بازی دقت داشته باشید.

*3- نرم افزار های کمکی بازی:* برخی از بازی ها به عیر از نرم افزار ویرایشگر از نرم افزار دیگری تحت عنوان Tileset بهره می برند که اصول کار آن درست مانند اسباب بازی های Lego است. بدین معنی که شما این توانایی را خواهید داشت تا قطعات مختلف مورد نیاز برای ساخت یک بنا را روی هم سوار کنید و نهایتا نسبت به ساخت فضای مورد نظر خود اقدام کنید (از جمله این بازی ها می توان به Neverwinter Nights اشاره کرد). این روش بدون شک ساده ترین راه برای ساخت یک مرحله از بازی است اما در این جا چندان نمی توانید قدرت خلاقیت خود را به کار ببرید و بیشتر محدود به امکانات از پیش تعریف شده نرم افزار هستید.



نمونه بنای طراحی شده در نرم افزار کمکی Neverwinter Nights

*نکاتی در مورد طراحی فضا ها*

1- بازیکن ها معمولا دوست دارند که در سریع ترین زمان ممکن وارد رقابت های موجود در بازی شوند، پس سعی کنید فضا های بازی را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که جلوی سرعت حرکت بازیکن گرفته نشود.

2- اگر بازیکن برای رسیدن از یک رقابت به رقابت بعدی باید بیش از 30 ثانیه با حداکثر سرعت ممکن حرکت کند، این بدان معناست که فضایی که طراحی کرده اید، بیش از اندازه وسیع است. با امتحان کردن این موضوع، فضا ها را تا حد لازم کوچکتر کنید.

3- یکی دیگر از پارامتر هایی که باید به آن توجه داشته باشید، اندازه بناها و ساختمان هاست. معمولا فضا ها به چشم بازیکن، کوچکتر از اندازه ای که طراحی کرده اید به نظر می آیند؛ اما این بدان معنا نیست که فضا ها را بزرگتر از آن چه مد نظر دارید، طراحی کنید. فقط به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که وقتی بازیکن در محیط بازی قرار می گیرد، ارتفاع سقف ها کوتاه تر، محیط بسته تر و مبلمان کوچکتر به نظر خواهد رسید.

4- سعی کنید با در نظر گرفتن نکته اول و نیاز بازیکن به سرعت، با قرار دادن تکه های مبلمان بر سر راه، جلوی حرکت او را نگیرید. از طرفی در طراحی پیاده رو ها و امثال آن نیز این نکته را مد نظر داشته باشید.

5- همواره قبل از جای گذاری رقابت ها در فضای بازی، چند بار در فضای بازی حرکت کنید و ببینید که آیا همه چیز در سر جای خود قرار دارد؟ آیا محیط بازی به همان اندازه که در ذهن داشتید جالب و جذاب از کار در آمده است؟ آیا می توان به راحتی و بدون سردرگم شدن در محیط بازی حرکت کرد؟ اگر پاسخ شما به تمامی این پرسش ها مثبت است، آن گاه می توانید به سراغ جای گذاری رقابت ها در فضای بازی بروید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*معماری در محیط بازی*

*کارآمدبودن و زیبایی:* این دو عبارت سرلوحه کار تمام معماری های بشر در طول تاریخ بوده و هستند. اهرام ثلاثه مصر، باغ های معلق بابل، برج ایفل، آسمان خراش های مدرن و خانه های روستایی، همه و همه از این دو اصل پیروی می کنند و شما نیز به عنوان طراح فضای بازی و معماری موجود در آن باید به این موضوع توجه داشته باشید. مهم ترین تفاوتی که کار شما با معماران دنیای واقعی دارد این است که در محیط بازی قوانین فیزیک معنایی ندارند. در این جا دیگر نیازی نیست بارهای وارد به یک طاق را محاسبه کنید، بلکه می توانید با تأکید بیشتر روی جنبه زیبایی، کار خود را انجام دهید. در یک بازی می توانید بدون توجه به قانون جاذبه، یک هرم را روی نوک آن در زمین مسطح بنا کنید، کاری که در دنیای واقعی به هیچ عنوان امکان پذیر نیست. می توانید سالنی را بدون نیاز به ستون های حامل و در اندازه ای که دوست دارید، طراحی کنید و آن را محل انجام رقابت مورد نظر خود قرار دهید یا از شیشه ای به ضخامت چند میلیمتر برای نگه داری یک اقیانوس آب استفاده کنید. در این میان توجه به یک نکته، فوق العاده حائز اهمیت است. وجود چنین معماری در بازی باعث می شود محیط بازی از حالت واقعی و باور پذیر بسیار فاصله بگیرد و بازیکن نتواند به راحتی با آن ارتباط برقرار کند. پس سعی کنید به نحوی آن چه را که طراحی کرده اید، باور پذیر جلوه دهید. نیازی نیست در سالن های وسیع از ستون های حامل استفاده کنید اما بهتر است دیوار ها را با ضخامت لازم طراحی کنید یا ساختمان ها را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که لااقل ثبات آن ها باور پذیر به نظر برسد. این کار را می توان با اندکی خلاقیت و با ترکیب با سناریوی بازی نیز انجام دهید. هرمی که از نوک بر روی زمین، ثابت ایستاده است تنها در محیط بازی که با سحر و جادو آمیخته است، باور پذیر است و نه در میان محیطی کاملا واقعی. به هر حال سعی کنید در زیر پا گذاشتن قواعد دنیای واقعی زیاده روی نکنید تا حس محیط بازی را در بازیکن از بین ببرید.
اگر می خواهید به عنوان یک طراح و فضا ساز موفق شناخته شوید، بد نیست نیم نگاهی نیز به کتاب های مقدماتی معماری بیندازید. با این کار با برخی از اصول اولیه معماری آشنا می شوید که می توانند در طراحی فضای بازی به کار شما بیایند. از جمله این اصول می توان به خاصیت *دفع و جذب فضاها* اشاره کرد. این خاصیت بیان می کند که رعایت چه اصولی به نوعی باعث جذب مخاطب به قسمتی از فضا یا دفع او از آن قسمت می شود. مثلا ساختمان هایی که مدخل وسیعی دارند به نوعی بازیکن را به داخل دعوت می کنند اما در نقطه مقابل فضاهای بسته کوچک، توجه مخاطب را چندان به خود جلب نمی کنند. با توجه به چنین نکاتی می توانید با کمک معماری فضا ها، جریان بازی را به گونه ای تعریف کنید که بازیکن را بدون آن که متوجه باشد، در مسیر مورد نظرتان هدایت کنید. استفاده از بافت ها، رنگ ها، فضاسازی ها، نوع مبلمان، چیدمان آن ها و ... همگی از جمله مواردی هستند که در فضاسازی صحیح و معماری اصولی بازی به کار شما می آیند.

*فضاهای داخلی و خارجی*

یکی از موضوعاتی که باید همواره مد نظر داشته باشید، این است که فضای بیرون ساختمان ها باید برای در بر گرفتن فضای داخلشان به اندازه کافی بزرگ به نظر برسند. ساختمانی که وسط یک دشت قرار داده اید و هر وجه آن حدودا 30 متر است، نمی تواند در بر گیرنده ده ها محوطه چند هزار متری در داخل خود باشد. سعی کنید این باور پذیر بودن را با روش های خلاقانه به بازیکن القا کنید. مثلا ساختمانی که قسمتی از آن درون یک کوه قرار دارد یا دری که به زیرزمین باز می شود، می توانند در بر گیرنده یک دنیای وسیع باشند. در واقع سعی کنید به نوعی قسمتی از ساختمان را از دید کاربر مخفی کنید تا وقتی بازیکن با فضای وسیع داخل آن مواجه می شود، این تصور برای او پیش بیاید که این فضا در قسمتی قرار گرفته است که از بیرون و در نمای ساختمان قابل مشاهده نیست.

*انواع معماری در بازی*

تأثیر معماری بر بازیکن، به مراتب بیشتر از محیط بازی است. از این رو سعی کنید اصول و کلیشه های موجود در سبک های گوناگون معماری را زیر پا نگذارید و از آن ها پیروی کنید. این پیروی از کلیشه ها شاید چندان به مذاق یک هنرمند خوش نیاید اما به خاطر داشته باشید که نوآوری در آن چه که قبلا مخاطب در مورد آن اطلاعات نسبتا کاملی دارد، چندان معنا ندارد. از طرفی زمانی که شما صرف طراحی محیط، فضا و معماری بازی خود می کنید با وقتی که بازیکن در آن می گذراند قابل مقایسه نیست. ممکن است شما ساعت ها و روز ها وقت صرف بازسازی بناهای آسیب دیده شهر رم در دوران رنسانس  کنید و با ایجاد بافت و تخصیص رنگ مناسب، آن را به شکلی کاملا زیبا خلق کنید، اما مطمئن باشید اگر بازیکن نتواند در نگاه اول تشخیص دهد که این فضا ها معرف چه چیزی هستند، با تعجب از خود می پرسد که این خرابه ها در وسط بازی چه می کنند! پس سعی کنید اصول اولیه هر دوره از معماری را مد نظر قرار دهید تا از اتلاف انرژی و زمان خود و سردرگمی بازیکن اجتناب کرده باشید. برخی از فضا ها و معماری های رایج در بازی های کامپیوتری و اصول اولیه طراحی آن ها به قرار زیر هستند:

*1- محیط های فانتزی:* بازی های سبک فانتزی معمولا مملو از موجوداتی چون جادوگر، اژدها و امثال این ها هستند. معماری فانتزی عمدتا به دو بخش تقسیم می شود: معماری فضا برای شخصیت های مثبت و شخصیت های منفی.
فضایی که شخصیت های مثبت در آن به سر می برند معمولا آکنده از رنگ، نور، سطوح شفاف و برج هایی بلند در فضای آسمان آبی است. در نقطه مقابل محل استقرار شخصیت های منفی معمولا با رنگ های تیره، دیوارهای زشت و ضخیم و سطوحی مخدوش به تصویر کشیده می شود. شباهت هایی نیز در این میان وجود دارد. هر دو بخش از مصالح ابتدایی مانند سنگ و چوب بهره می برند و معمولا طراحی بناها به شکل ساده و ابتدایی است. سعی کنید حتی الامکان در نمای بناها از انحنا استفاده نکنید. ضمن آن که در این گونه بازی ها می توانید در قسمت هایی که ساکنین آن ها از سحر و جادو استفاده می کنند از بناهای شناور در هوا یا امثال آن ها استفاده کنید. استفاده از زیر زمین هایی با دیواره های سنگی یا دخمه هایی که در زمین کنده شده اند نیز در این سبک متداول است. نهایتا به خاطر داشته باشید که در طراحی معماری و فضاهای این سبک معمولا فناوری اولیه (مانند استفاده از چرخ دنده ها، قرقره ها و ...) به کار می رود.



*2- محیط های علمی - تخیلی:* انواع معماری در محیط های علمی - تخیلی بسیار متنوع و گوناگون هستند. این تنوع دست طراحان را در فضاسازی و به کار گیری قوه خلاقیت شدیدا باز می گذارد و عملا به کار گیری هر نوع بنایی در این سبک امکان پذیر است. تنها باید از این موضوع اطمینان حاصل کنید که نشانه هایی از "فناوری پیشرفته و مدرن" در بناهای شما وجود داشته باشد (به عنوان نمونه می توانید نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های Halo و StarWars: Galaxies). تا زمانی که این نشانه ها در محیط وجود دارند، بازیکن به راحتی با محیط بازی خو می گیرد. مانند سبک فانتزی در این جا نیز می توانید قوانین فیزیک را تا حد زیادی نادیده بگیرید. هر چند در این بازی ها نیز شخصیت های مثبت و منفی وجود دارند اما تفاوت معماری بیشتر در تفاوت فناوری به کار رفته در بناها به چشم بازیکن می آید. از طرفی می توان با توجه به سطح اجتماعی و طبقاتی گرو های موجود در بازی، نسبت به طراحی فضاهای مناسب اقدام کرد. به عنوان نمونه در بازی StarWars: Galaxies محیط هایی با معماری تمیزتر و فضاهای وسیع تر و با فناوری پیشرفته تر در اختیار طبقات ثروتمند و فضاهای تیره تر و بسته تر و با فناوری ساده تر، مربوط به طبقات پایین جامعه هستند.



*3- محیط های مربوط به یک دوره خاص:* بازی هایی که در یک دوره خاص جریان دارند (تاریخی یا مدرن) از یک قانون ساده پیروی می کنند، چنین محیط هایی تا حد امکان نزدیک به واقعیت طراحی می شوند. به عنوان نمونه بازی که در فرانسه قرن 18 اتفاق می افتد، باید از معماری های همان زمان پیروی کند یا حداقل با آن تشابه داشته باشد. محیط و فضای بازی هایی که در جنگ جهانی دوم و یا حتی اواخر قرن بیستم جریان دارند، نیز باید با توجه به معماری خاص زمان خود فضا سازی شوند تا بازیکن بتواند خود را با فضای بازی کاملا تطبیق دهد. مشکل اصلی در طراحی چنین فضاهایی این است که همواره بازیکن هایی هستند که نسبت به این دوره ها اطلاعات نسبتا کاملی دارند، پس سعی کنید با مطالعه فراوان نسبت به اصول معماری مقطع زمانی مورد نظر خود، کاری نکنید که اعتراض چنین بازیکنانی را به همراه داشته باشد.



*نکاتی در مورد معماری بازی ها*

1- درست مانند محیط، معماری بازی نیز باید به گونه ای طراحی شود که بازیکن در آن لذت ببرد و از طرفی کارکرد آن در بازی مشخص شود.

2- برتری اصلی معماری نسبت به محیط در این است که در این جا مسیر حرکت بازیکن توسط طراح، تقریبا قابل پیش بینی است و با کمک اصول معماری می توان او را در مسیر مورد نظر برای رویارویی با رقابت ها هدایت کرد.

3- هر چه توانایی بازیکن در حرکت در بناها و معماری بازی بیشتر باشد، لذت او از انجام بازی نیز بیشتر خواهد بود. اگر بازیکن با حرکت در این فضا ها احساس کندی یا ضعف کند، بازی با شکست توأم خواهد شد.

4- از گم شدن بازیکن در بنا ها تا حد امکان جلوگیری کنید.سعی کنید فضا را به گونه ای طراحی کنید تا بازیکن در هر لحظه بتواند (حتی به شکل کلی) تشخیص دهد در چه قسمتی از بنا به سر می برد.

5- کپی کردن بخش های مختلف یک بنا، در قسمت های دیگر امری متداول در بین طراحان فضا و معماری بازی هاست. وقتی اتاق را با زحمت فراوان طراحی می کنید و می توانید از آن در ده ها قسمت دیگر بازی استفاده کنید، اتلاف وقت برای طراحی اتاقی دیگر بی معنی است اما سعی کنید به نحوی این اتاق ها را از یکدیگر تفکیک کنید. استفاده از یک قطعه مبلمان منحصر بفرد، قرار دادن شماره روی در ها، رنگ و بافت دیوارها و ... همگی از جمله مواردی هستند که از سردرگم شدن بازیکن و یکسان نمودن فضای بنا جلوگیری می کنند.

6- معماری بازی باید با ذات بازی هماهنگ باشد. اگر سلاحی در اختیار بازیکن قرار می دهید که قدرت انفجار و تخریب بالایی دارد (مثلا یک پرتاب کننده موشک) فضای مناسب جهت استفاده از این سلاح را نیز در اختیار او بگذارید. اگر تمامی فضاها کوچک و بسته طراحی شوند، استفاده از این سلاح منجر به آسیب دیدن بازیکن و عملا بدون استفاده ماندن سلاح می شود.

7- استفاده از زوایای 90 درجه در بازی های سبک مخفی کارانه بسیار متداول است؛ چرا که بازیکن با کمک آن ها می تواند بدون دیده شدن از طرف حریف، به بازی بپردازد.

8- هر چند بازی های استراتژی معمولا در فضاهای بازی جریان دارند اما اگر تصمیم دارید قسمتی از بازی را در فضای بسته طراحی کنید، حداکثر تعداد افرادی را که قرار است در این فضا جمع شوند در معماری ساختمان ها در نظر بگیرید تا فضای کافی برای حرکت گروهی که بازیکن هدایت آن ها را بر عهده دارد، فراهم باشد.

----------


## LORD AELX

*تقابل حالت بازی و معماری*

با توجه به نوع معماری به کار رفته در فضای بازی، معمولا دو حالت بازی پیش روی کاربر قرار می گیرند:

*1- حالت بازی خطی (Linear):* طراحی این چنین فضاهایی بسیار ساده است. در واقع در این حالت برای انجام بازی ترتیب خاصی قایل می شوید و اتاق ها و سالن ها یکی پس از دیگری و روی یک خط قرار می گیرند. بازیکن از اتاقی به اتاق دیگر می رود و درست مانند بقیه بازیکن های این بازی آن را پیگیری می کند. در بعضی بازی ها این حالت نا کارآمد است. آن جا که می خواهید بازیکن از هر مرحله تنها یک مرتبه عبور کند و یک خط داستانی مشخص و از پیش تعریف شده را دنبال کند، این گونه فضاها به کار شما می آیند. اما این موضوع را مد نظر داشته باشید که حالت خطی، حق انتخاب بازیکن را شدیدا محدود می کند و او را وادار می کند که دقیقا در مسیری که برای او پیش بینی شده، حرکت کند.



*2- حالت بازی غیر خطی (Non-Linear):*  در بازی هایی که در آن واکنش سریع بازیکن اهمیت دارد (مانند بازی های حادثه ای FPS) حالت خطی چندان به کار نمی آید. در اینگونه بازی ها، مراحل به گونه ای طراحی می شوند که به شکل یک دایره، فضایی را که بازیکن در آن قرار دارد، احاطه کنند. این اتاق های گوناگون معمولا با یک در یا امثال آن از فضای مرکزی جدا می شوند.



سختی کار در این حالت، این است که باید برای تمام حرکات و کنش های احتمالی کاربر از قبل برنامه ریزی شود. به همین دلیل اکثر بازی های غیر خطی نیز در قسمت هایی به خطی تبدیل می شوند.

*معماری و تاکتیک*

همان گونه که نگرش تاکتیکی به محیط بازی اهمیت دارد، در نظر گرفتن نقش معماری نیز برای استفاده تاکتیکی بازیکن، مهم است. این که بازیکن چگونه می تواند از فضا ها و معماری بازی جهت پیاده سازی تاکتیکی خاص موقع نبرد استفاده کند، نکته ای است که شما به عنوان طراح بازی باید به آن توجه داشته باشید.
یک نک تیر انداز در محیطی بسته می تواند با استقرار در محلی مناسب و خارج از تیررس حریف، به راحتی بر او تسلط یابد. در نبرد های تن به تن فیزیکی، حریفی که روی پلکان مستقر است، نسبت به بازیکن مقابل خود از برتری نسبی برخوردار است. نحوه آرایش گروه در راهرویی باریک با یک سالن وسیع بسیار متفاوت است. همه این ها نمونه هایی از مواد تاکتیکی هستند که طراح باید زمان ساخت فضای بازی به آن ها توجه داشته باشد.
نکته دیگری که در همین رابطه باید به آن توجه داشته باشید، این است که با طراحی فضای مناسب، امکان استفاده از تاکتیک های گوناگون را برای کاربر فراهم کنید. به عنوان مثال بازی Deus Ex به گونه ای طراحی شده است که در آن دو شیوه کاملا گوناگون برای انجام بازی تعریف شده است. یک راه برای آن هایی که می خواهند بازی را به شکل مخفی کارانه و با کمترین درگیری انجام دهند و مسیری دیگر برای کسانی که نبردهای سلاح گرم را ترجیح می دهند. به کار گیری چنین ایده هایی یکی از عوامل اصلی موفقیت چشمگیر این بازی بود.

*ایجاد بافت*

ایجاد بافت روی بناها اندکی مشکل تر از انجام این کار در محیط است. تخصیص بافت به محیط همراه با تکرار فراوان و کپی برداری در قسمت های گوناگون است و از آن جایی که چندان در کانون توجه کاربر نیست، می تواند به شکل کلی باشد. ضمنا تعداد محل های مورد نظر جهت بافت دهی در محیط محدود هستند: کوه ها، دشت ها، آب ها و ... اما در مورد فضا و معماری موجود در بازی قضیه کمی تفاوت دارد. ایجاد بافت برای دیوار ها، سقف، کف، پلکان، راهرو، ستون ها، سالن ها، نمای ساختمان، پنجره ها، در ها و ... از جمله ملزومات ابتدایی در این مرحله از کار هستند. در این جا بر خلاف طراحی محیط، نمی توانید بافت قسمت های مختلف را دقیقا یکسان طراحی کنید. در ایجاد بافت برای معماری بازی، معمولا به جای انتخاب شیء و تخصیص بافت، سطح مورد نظر را انتخاب کرده و بافت دلخواه را به آن نسبت می دهید. در بعضی قسمت ها نیز می توانید چند بافت را روی هم بیندازید. مثلا ترکیب یک بافت شیشه ای با یک بافت خط دار و مخدوش و تار می تواند شیشه های پنجره شما را خاک گرفته و قدیمی نشان دهد.
در ایجاد بافت روی فضاها، همواره به دو نکته توجه داشته باشید:

1- همیشه بافت را در تناسب با فضای بازی به کار برید؛ به عنوان مثال از بافت کروماتیک (Chromatic) در فضای بازی های فانتزی یا بافت چوبی قدیمی در فضای بازی علمی - تخیلی استفاده نکنید.

2- پردازش بافت های انعکاسی (مانند آینه، شیشه و ...) برای پردازنده بسیار سنگین است. چرا که این بافت ها باید در هر لحظه، قسمتی از محیط بازی را که خارج از دید کاربر قرار دارد را نیز پردازش کنند. پس سعی کنید برای جلوگیری از کند شده روند اجرای بازی، حتی الامکان در حد لزوم از این بافت ها استفاده کنید.

*معماری و موتور بازی*

یکی از مهم ترین مباحثی که طراحان بازی پیش رو دارند، تطابق معماری و موتور بازی است. چهار نکته کلیدی که در این مبحث به آن ها اشاره می شود، مهم ترین نکاتی هستند که جهت بهینه سازی بازی مورد توجه قرار می گیرند:

*1- موانع دید (Occluders):* موانع دید عبارتند از خطوط، سطوح یا اشیایی که هر آن چه که پشت آن هاست از دید کاربر مخفی می کنند. این موانع می توانند از یک سطح ساده تا جعبه های سه بعدی متفاوت باشند و فایده تعریف آن ها در موتور بازی این است که وقتی بازیکن در یک سمت این موانع قرار دارد، موتور بازی آن چه را که در دید کاربر نیست، طراحی نمی کند. موانع خطی و مسطح معمولا در فضاهای وسیع مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. در این جا طراح با تعریف یک مانع دید در موتور بازی، پردازنده را از پردازش صحنه هایی که کاربر نسبت به آن ها دید ندارد آزاد می کند و از کند شدن روند اجرای بازی جلوگیری می کند. هر چند این کار ظاهرا بسیار مناسب و منطقی به نظر می رسد اما استفاده از این روش، توأم با ریسک بالایی است. اگر بازیکن به سرعت و قبل از آن که موتور بازی فرصت پردازش مجدد صحنه را پیدا کند، حرکت کرده و زاویه دید خود را تغییر دهد، تنها چیزی که پیش رو مشاهده می کند، فضای سفید و خالی است.
مشکل دیگر این است که اگر بازیکن به سمت مانع و درون آن حرکت کند (در صورتی که مانع به شکل نامرئی تعریف شده باشد)، ناگهان فضای خالی با تصویر پردازش شده جایگزین شده و باعث سردرگمی کاربر می شود. برای حل چنین مشکلاتی، راه حل دیگری با تعریف گذرگاه ها در نظر گرفته می شود.

*2- گذرگاه ها (Portals):* گذرگاه ها عبارتد از منافذی که مابین موانع دید و بازیکن قرار می گیرند. این گذرگاه ها می توانند به شکل در، پنجره یا هر روزنه و منفذی باشند. عملکرد این گذرگاه ها در موتور بازی به گونه ای تعریف می شود که بازیکن تنها قسمتی از بازی را که پشت مانع دید (مانند دیوار و ...) قرار دارد ببیند و مابقی آن چه در دید او نیست طراحی نمی شود. فایده این کار این است که ضمن کم کردن بار پردازنده، از بروز سکته (halt) در بازی نیز جلوگیری می شود.

*3- شکاف ها (Gaps):* یکی از مشکلات متداولی که در زمان طراحی فضا و معماری بازی با آن برخورد می کنید، وجود شکاف بین قسمت های مختلف یک بنا یا ساختمان است؛ به عنوان مثال اگر زوایای 90 درجه ای دیوار ها به خوبی طراحی نشده باشند، شکاف مابین آن ها، فضای خارج را در معرض دید بازیکن قرار می دهد. برای جلوگیری از بروز این مشکل باید قسمت های هم جوار بنا (مانند دیوارها) را اندکی در یکدیگر فرو کنید. به این کار اصطلاحا غرق کردن (Sinking) می گویند. از طرفی به این نکته نیز توجه دشاته باشید که این کار را در حد لازم انجام دهید تا نمای ساختمان، شکل طبیعی خود را از دست ندهد.

*4- تصادم (Collision):* عبارت است از اختصاص خاصیتی به اشیاء تا آن ها را برای بازیکن غیر قابل عبور کند. در طراحی قسمت های مختلف بنا، همواره باید دیوار ها و هر آن چه را که می خواهید امکان عبور از آن ها برای بازیکن فراهم نباشد، با گزینه فوق تعریف کنید. با انجام این کار به جای عبور بازیکن از درون شیء، حالت تصادم تعریف می شود (این امکان تقریبا در تمام ویرایشگر ها، تحت همین نام قابل استفاده است).

*توصیه نهایی*

معماری و فضا سازی در یک بازی کامپیوتری، شباهت بسیار زیادی به سنگ تراشی دارد. یک سنگ تراش با نگاه به سنگ تراش نخوده، می تواند مجسمه ای که قصد ساخت آن را دارد، به وضوح درون سنگ مشاهده کند. با این کار، تیشه زدن و تراشیدن سنگ و بیرون آوردن مجسمه به مراتب ساده تر است. شما نیز قبل از آن که شروع به طراحی بناها و معماری بازی خود کنید، باید تصویری از آن چه قرار است انجام دهید در ذهن داشته باشید. بهترین کار این است که قبل از هر کاری، نقشه ای با مقیاس دقیق از آن چه تصمیم به ساخت آن را دارید طراحی کنید و سپس مطابق آن پیش بروید. مدل های کوچکی از کار را بسازید و امتحان کنید. در محیط و فضای بازی قرار بگیرید و نقاط ضعف و قوت کار خود را بررسی کنید. کارآمدی بنا را به زیبایی آن ترجیح دهید و به خاطر داشته باشید اگر بازیکان از فضای بازی لذن ببرند، دیگر برایشان اهمیت ندارد که بنای شما زیبا باشد یا خیر.  :چشمک: 

الآن بعد از تایپ این دو تا پست احساس ضعف و مچ درد می کنم  :لبخند گشاده!:  ... ولی خوب این بخش رو نیز امروز به اتمام رسوندم  :لبخند:  چون تا حالا یخورده سریع پیش رفتیم، میخوام یه چند روزی بهتون استراحت بدم تا برید گردش و تفریح کنید!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  راستی تکالیف تون یادتون نره  :بامزه:

----------


## shirin_sh1024

من با عجله نگاه کردم پست ها رو 
تا حالا به ساخت بازی کامپیوتری فکر نکرده بودم ولی به نظر جالب میاد یه جور هنر که ترکیب کدنویسی و گرافیک و داستان پردازیه.  یه روز که وقت کنم حتما همشون رو از اول دقیق مطالعه می کنم و حتما هم تشکر میکنم بابت مطالب مفیدتون.

----------


## pouyan777

Lord میخواستم ببینم اگه یه بازی از دو سبک stealth action و survival horror پیروی کنه(بیشترش بر اساس survival horror باشه)مشکلی پیش میاد؟یعنی مثلا رقیبمون یک گروه خاص مثلا زامبی ها نباشن,یه گروه ارتش انسانی باشه,یه گروه زامبی ها!!!!

----------


## pouyan777

راستی کودوم Engine رو برای ساخت اینجور بازی ها پیشنهاد میکنی؟Unreal مشکلی پیدا کرده؟

----------


## LORD AELX

> Lord میخواستم ببینم اگه یه بازی از دو سبک stealth action و survival horror پیروی کنه(بیشترش بر اساس survival horror باشه)مشکلی پیش میاد؟یعنی مثلا رقیبمون یک گروه خاص مثلا زامبی ها نباشن,یه گروه ارتش انسانی باشه,یه گروه زامبی ها!!!!


چطوری میتونه از دو سبک پیروی کنه؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  تو سبک Stealth Action که در واقع یکی از شاخه های Action-Adventure هستش، بازیکن باید همه کارها رو بصورت مخفیانه و خارج از دید دشمن انجام بده، مثل بازی Hitman یا Metal Gear Solid . پس در این مورد بازیکن همیشه باید در حال اختفا عمل کنه. ولی در مورد بازی های سبک Survival Horror بازیکن در محیطی وحشت آور و ترسناک به بازی می پردازه که مخفی کاری نداره ف مثل بازی Resident Evil .... خوب در اینصورت شما چطوری میتونی این دو تا سبک رو که به هم هیچ ربطی ندارند، غیر از اینکه هر دو ماجرایی اکشن هستند، یکی کنید ؟؟؟
اصلا اون توضیحی که دادی چه ربطی داره؟؟  :متفکر:  بیشتر توضیح بده ببینم چی میگی...




> راستی کودوم Engine رو برای ساخت اینجور بازی ها پیشنهاد میکنی؟Unreal مشکلی پیدا کرده؟


بازی اش جور خاصی نیست!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  Unreal مناسبه  :چشمک:  چه مشکلی؟؟  :متفکر: 


*ضمنا من یادمه اول تاپیک با فونت قرمز تذکر دادم که به هیچ وجه توی این تاپیک سوال نپرسید، چون نظمش بهم میریزه، لطفا سوالاتتون رو توی یه تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کنید  یه تاپیک برای این کار در نظر گرفتم: سوال و جواب پیرامون تاپیک آموزش ساخت بازی***  :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

باورتون نمیشه چقدر دلم میخواد این بحث کسل کننده (و البته بسیار مهم) تئوری های ساخت بازی تموم بشه و یکراست بریم سراغ آموزش نرم افزار ها و ساخت عملی بازی...  :لبخند:  حوصله خودم که سر رفت، چه برسه به شما!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:   :چشمک:  یخورده دیگه هم تحمل کنید، به غیر از مبحث تأثیرات محیطی، باید هوش مصنوعی (در حد تئوری) و سناریو نویسی رو هم آموزش بدم...  :گیج:  بگذریم...

پس از طراحی محیط و ایجاد فضا و معماری یک بازی کامپیوتری، نوبت به اعمال تأثیرات محیطی می رسد. تأثیرات محیطی به گروهی از پارامتر ها اطلاق می شود که حال و هوای فضای بازی را به بازیکن منتقل می کنند. این پارامتر ها نقش بسیار مهمی در القای حس "بودن در محیط بازی" به بازیکن دارند و در واقع جوی که مد نظر طراح بوده است، به کمک آن ها پیاده سازی می شود. نور و سایه پردازی، مه و گرد و غبار، جلوه های صوتی و موسیقی از جمله این پارامتر ها هستند که در این بخش به بررسی آن ها خواهیم پرداخت.
ذکر این نکته در این جا الزامی است که استفاده از این پارامتر ها، نیاز به تمرین بسیار زیادی دارد تا به درستی و در راستای هدف طراح پیاده سازی شوند. یک نورپردازی ضعیف می تواند تمامی زحماتی را که برای طراحی یک ساختمان متحمل شده اید، از بین ببرد. در نقطه مقابل نیز یک بنای معمولی با نورپردازی قدرتمند و اصولی می تواند بسیار زیباتر و جذاب تر از آن چه در حالت عادی وجود دارد، به نظر برسد. پس سعی کنید با تمرین زیاد در استفاده از تکنیک هایی که در این فصل مطرح می شوند، مهارت کامل پیدا کنید.

*نورپردازی*

یکی از قدرتمند ترین ابزار طراحان برای ایجاد حس و القای حال و هوای بازی، نورپردازی است. نورپردازی صحیح می تواند یک اتاق شیروانی معمولی را به محل سکونت اجنه و شیاطین بدل کند یا یک تخته سنگ را دارای قدرت جادویی به نظر برساند. آن چه در این میان اهمیت دارد، این است که نورپردازی می تواند در صورت استفاده نادرست طراح، به سادگی باعث از بین رفتن تمام جلوه های بصری بازی شود. نورپردازی صحیح ترکیبی است از دانش و هنر که نقش بسیار اساسی در ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری دارد.

*انواع نورها*

نرم افزار های مدل سازی سه بعدی و ویرایشگرهای مراحل بازی، از انواع گوناگونی از نورها بهره می برند که با توجه به خصوصیاتشان می توان آن ها را به دو گروه تقسیم کرد:

*1- نورهای ایستا (Static):* این نورها قبل از شروع بازی توسط موتور ایجاد می شوند و در واقع بخشی از محیط بازی هستند. با توجه به نحوه Render شدن این نورها، استفاده از آن ها در بازی ها بسیار متداول است، چرا که بار زیادی از پردازنده و موتور بازی نمی کشند. نور پردازی بسیاری از اشیای موجود در بازی با کمک نورهای استاتیک انجام می گیرد.

*2- نورهای متحرک (Dynamic):* این نورها در حین بازی ایجاد می شوند و در محیط بازی در حرکت و جریان هستند. این نور ها در بازی به سبب ایجاد سایه و روشن های دقیق، بسیار طبیعی تر از نورهای استاتیک به نظر می رسند اما از آن جایی که موتور بازی باید دائما نسبت به محاسبه موقعیت نور و سایه در حالات گوناگون اقدام کند، استفاده از آن ها بار زیادی از پردازنده می کشد و به همین سبب معمولا در حد لزوم مورد استفاده طراحان قرار می گیرد.

*انواع منبع نور*

در نرم افزار های مدل سازی سه بعدی، نورها معمولا از سه منبع و به سه حالت ساطع می شوند:

*1- منبع نور نقطه ای (Point ،Ambient):* این منبع، نور را به شکل همگن و در کلیه زوایا منتشر می کند. از این گونه منابع معمولا برای نورپردازی یک محوطه یا صحنه ای از بازی استفاده می کنند. منابع نور نقطه ای دینامیک، سنگین ترین نوع نور موجود در بازی های کامپیوتری هستند.

*2- منبع نور متمرکز (Spot Light):* نوری است که نقطه شروع و سطح پایان آن دقیقا مشخص است و معمولا جهت نورپردازی یک بخش کوچک از یک صحنه وسیع بازی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. این نور به شکل مخروطی است که نوک آن منبع پخش کننده و سطح قاعده آن، صحنه اعمال نور است. با کمک این منبع نور می توان روی قسمت خاصی از محیط بازی یا فضای آن تأکید کرد یا در فضایی کاملا تاریک، قسمتی از بازی را در معرض دید کاربر قرار داد.

*3- منبع نور جهت دار (Directed Light):* در واقع منابع متمرکز خفیفی هستند که نور آن ها به شدت قبل نیست اما هنوز هم شروع و پایان آن تقریبا مشخص است. از این گونه نور برای مشخص کردن قسمتی از بازی در محیطی که کاملا تاریک نیست، استفاده می شود.

*استفاده از نور*

همان گونه که قبلا نیز اشاره شد، نورپردازی محیط و فضای بازی نیاز به تمرین زیادی دارد. با وجود این رعایت برخی موارد می تواند در شروع کار به منظور بهینه سازی نور محیط و فضای بازی به کمک شما بیاید.
اولین نکته ای که باید همواره مد نظر داشته باشید، این است که باید بررسی کنید کاربرد نور برای بازیکن چیست. بازیکن ها معمولا دوست ندارند در محیطی قرار گیرند که از شدت تاریکی قادر به دیدن حریف مقابل یا حتی سلاحی که در دست دارند، نیز نباشند. سعی کنید با فراهم کردن نور مناسب از بروز این مشکل جلوگیری کنید. البته این موضوع بدین معنا نیست که تمام قسمت های بازی باید کاملا روشن و پر نور باشند؛ به عنوان مثال بازی Doom 3 (ساخته شرکت id Software) با کمک تاریک کردن محیط، حس و حال ترسناک و وهم آور بازی را به بازیکن منتقل می کند یا بازی مخفی کارانه Thief (ساخته شرکت Looking Glass Software) تاریکی را به عنوان یکی از مهم ترین سلاح ها در اختیار کاربر می گذارد اما به غیر از بازی های ترسناک و مخفی کارانه، این امر در سایر سبک ها چندان متداول نیست و معمولا طراحان ترجیح می دهند در صورت تردید بین استفاده از نور زیاد یا کم در یک محیط، گزینه اول را انتخاب کنند. وجود نور بیش از اندازه در بازی، به مراتب قابل قبول تر از کمبود نور است. نکته دوم که توجه به آن ضروری است، بررسی این امر است که تأثیر نور بر محیط و فضای بازی چیست و چگونه می توان از نور به عنوان ابزاری جهت انتقال حس بازی بخ کاربر استفاده کرد. برای انجام این کار به بهترین شکل ممکن، توجه به سه پارامتر الزامی است:

*1- تئوری رنگ:* این مبحث یکی از دروسی است که در تمامی رشته های هنری به عنوان یک درس پایه تدریس می شود. مطالعه کتاب های مربوط به تئوری رنگ، کمک بسیار مؤثری برای نورپردازی بازی خواهد بود. تأثیرات روانی رنگ ها و اصول ترکیب بندی رنگ ها از جمله مواردی هستند که دانستن آن ها برای طراحان بازی ها الزامی است. به عنوان مثال دانستن این نکته که رنگ های رده آبی در نورپردازی به منظور القای حس سرما و رنگ های رده قرمز برای القای حس گرما به کار می روند، در نورپردازی فضای بازی بسیار کارآمد است.

*2- چیدمان نورها:* چیدمان و قرار دادن نورها در محل مناسب، می تواند حالت محیط را به شکلی باور نکردنی عوض کند و به آن جلوه ای جدید بدهد. در واقع بد نیست بدانید که این خود نور نیست که جلوه محیط را عوض می کند، بلکه سایه هایی که منابع نور ایجاد می کنن، انجام این وظیفه را بر عهده دارند. سایه ها اطلاعات زیادی در اختیار کاربر می گذارند از جمله این که نور از کجا می آید و شدت و زاویه تابش آن چه میزان است. سایه ها می توانند جلوه اشیا و موجودات را نیز تا حد زیادی تغییر دهند. نورپردازی از فاصله بسیار دور در بالا، معمولا شکل عادی یک شیء یا موجود را حفظ می کند. نورپردازی از پشت، با ایجاد حالت ضد نور، جزییات شیء را محو می کند و نورپردازی از زوایای تحتانی یا فوقانی جانبی با ایجاد سایه های جالب، به موجود حالتی وهم آور و ترسناک می دهد. با انجام نورپردازی از زوایا و فواصل گوناگون، بهتر به تأثیرات بصری سایه ها پی خواهید برد.



صحنه ای از بازی Far Cry که نورپردازی عادی دارد




همان صحنه با نورپردازی دینامیک از پایین


*3- شدت نور*: هر چه شدت نور بیشتر باشد، رنگ های موجود روی شیء وضوح خود را بیشتر از دست می دهند و تشخیص آن ها دشوار تر می شود. از طرفی معمولا شدت نور با میزان تمرکز آن رابطه مستقیم دارد.در نورپردازی محیط و فضای بازی های کامپیوتری، عمدتا از نورهایی با شدت متوسط استفاده می شود تا در عین روشن شدن فضا، جلوه های بصری شیء (رنگ، بافت ها و ...) تحت تأثیر قرار نگیرند.


*مه و گرد و غبار*

تأثیرات محیطی از قبیل مه و گرد و غبار می توانند تأثیر زیادی در ایجاد حس و حال تعلیق در بازیکن داشته باشند. از طرفی، از نقطه نظر فنی نیز وجود آن ها، کمک شایان توجهی به سبک کردن بار پردازشی موتور بازی است، چرا که در صورت غلیظ بودن مه، موتور بازی مجبور به طراحی آن چه در پشت آن وجود دارد، نیست. استفاده از مه در محیط بازی، معمولا باعث کند شدن سرعت حرکت بازیکن می شود، چرا که دید بازیکن به چند متر محدود می شود و بازیکن برای اجتناب از اشتباه در انتخاب مسیر، مجبور است که سرعت حرکت خود را پایین بیاورد.
در نقطه مقابل، سایر عوامل جوی مانند گرد و غبار غلیظ در نزدیکی سطح زمین یا توده های مه متحرک، به سبب خاصیت دینامیکی خود، بار زیادی از موتور بازی می کشند.

----------


## REZAsys

عالیه!
از تصویر بیشتر استفاده کن.....

----------


## LORD AELX

*صدا*

در هنگام انجام یک بازی کامپیوتری، معمولا هر بازیکن از سه حس خود استفاده می کند: حس بینایی که با جلوه های بصری بازی در ارتباط است. حس لامسه که محدود به ابزار ورودی (صفحه کلید، ماوس و ...) است و حس شنوایی که با جلوه های صوتی بازی مرتبط است. استفاده از جلوه های صوتی صحیح، تأثیر بسیار زیادی در ایجاد حس و حال بازی دارد. صدای بر هم خوردن امواج، دریا را بسیار طبیعی تر به نظر کاربر می رساند؛ همان طور که وقتی می خواهید حس بودن در یک کلبه قدیمی را به کاربر القا کنید، بهترین روش استفاده از صدای الوار قدیمی است که در زیر پای کاربر و با گام برداشتن او شنیده می شود. تأثیراتی از این دست باعث می شوند کاربر خود را واقعا در محیط مورد نظر طراح احساس کرده و با رغبت بیشتری بازی را دنبال کند.
جلوه های صوتی که در بازی های کامپیوتری مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند به دو دسته کلی تقسیم می شوند:

*1- جلوه های صوتی اشیا:* این گونه از جلوه های صوتی به یک شیء واقع در بازی نسبت داده می شوند. اختصاص صدای آب به چشمه، صدای موتور به یک ژنراتور برق، صدای تیک تاک به یک ساعت دیواری و ... همگی از نمونه های این گروه هستند.

*2- جلوه های صوتی منطقه ای:* این گروه از جلوه های صوتی به قسمتی از یک بازی اختصاص داده می شوند که بازیکن با ورود به محدوده ای از پیش تعریف شده صدایی را می شنود و با خروج از آن محوطه، صدا قطع می شود. صدای جنگل (پیچیدن باد در درختان، صدای حشرات و ...)، صدای امواج دریا و ... از نمونه های جلوه های صوتی منطقه ای هستند.

*نکاتی درباره استفاده از صدا*

1- در به کار گیری جلوه های صوتی حد اعتدال را رعایت کنید. حتما تا به حال برایتان پیش آمده است که حین انجام یک بازی کامپیوتری، مجبور شده اید شدت صدای موسیقی بازی یا جلوه های صوتی آن را کاهش دهید تا قادر به شنیدن دیالوگ ها باشید یا آن قدر جلوه های صوتی بازی تکرار شده اند که آن ها را کاملا قطع کرده اید. چنین مواردی نشان دهنده اشتباه طراحان در به کار گیری جلوه های صوتی است. طراحان چنین بازی هایی مطمئنا در ابتدا قصد داشته اند که با کمک این جلوه های صوتی، حس مورد نظر خود را به بازیکن منتقل کنند که تنها طی چند دقیقه ابتدایی بازی در این امر موفق بوده اند و بس.

2- صدای پس زمینه (Background) در دنیای واقعی نیز همواره وجود دارد ولی در بسیاری از مواقع عملا شنیده نمی شود. همین الآن که مشغول مطالعه این کتاب هستید، چند ثانیه با دقت به صدا های اطراف خود گوش کنید؛ صدای رفت و آمد اتومبیل ها، صدای باد و ... معمولا همیشه وجود دارند اما به دلیل تکراری بودن و از طرفی شدت صدای کم و عدم اهمیت، گوش انسان آن ها را به نوعی فیلتر می کند و برای شنیدن آن ها، نیاز به دقت و تمرکز است.
در طراحی بازی های کامپیوتری به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که به کار گیری صدای پس زمینه، یک نقطه قوت است اما اجباری نیست. صدای پس زمینه باید شدت کمی داشته و با محیط سازگاری داشته باشد، در غیر این صورت گوش بازیکن، این صدا ها را فیلتر نمی کند و باعث می شود این صدا ها، بازیکن را آزار دهند.

3- قانون تداوم در به کار گیری جلوه های صوتی نیز کاربرد دارد. اگر برای یک شیء از صدا استفاده می کنید، نمی توانید سایر اشیای نظیر آن را بدون صدا به کار گیرید. فرضا اگر در محیط بازی ده ها ژنراتور برق وجود دارد، نباید بدون دلیلی خاص، تعدادی از آن ها را با صدا و تعدادی دیگر را بدون صدا طراحی کنید. ضمنا سعی کنید صدای تمام این ژنراتور ها، دقیقا یکسان نباشد و با یکدیگر اندکی تفاوت داشته باشد (درست مانند دنیای واقعی).

4- از صدا ها برای راهنمایی بازیکن استفاده کنید. فرضا اگر در محیط بازی چشمه ای وجود دارد که بازیکن با ورود به آن، تجدید قوا می کند و سلامتی خود را باز می یابد و این چشمه، موسیقی یا جلوه صوتی خاصی دارد، می توانید با به کار گیری همان صدا در قسمت های دیگر محیط، بازیکن را از وجود چشمه های مشابه در نزدیکی اش مطلع کنید. با این کار حتی اگر چشمه ها از نظر ظاهری با یکدیگر متفاوت باشند، صدای مذکور، کارکرد آن ها را به بازیکن توضیح می دهد.

*موسیقی*

امروزه به کار گیری موسیقی در بازی های کامپیوتری گوناگون و سبک های مختلف، به امری متداول تبدیل شده است. استفاده از موسیقی در بسیاری از بازی ها می تواند کمبود جلوه های صوتی بازی را جبران کند و به عنوان یک ابزار کارآمد برای انتقال حس مورد نظر به بازیکن، به کمک طراح بیاید. بازی های Dracula (ساخته شرکت +Channel) و Outlaws (ساخته شرکت Lucas Arts) از بهترین نمونه هایی هستند که موسیقی متناسب با محیط را به شکلی بی نقص به کار گرفته اند.
انواع حالاتی از موسیقی که در بازی های کامپیوتری استفاده می شوند، به قرار زیر هستند:

*1- موسیقی مرتبط به یک منطقه:* عبارت است از تخصیص موسیقی به یک منطقه خاص از بازی، سری بازی های Monkey Island یکی از نمونه های موفق در به کار گیری این سبک هستند که با توجه به وسعت و تنوع محل ها و مناطق این بازی، متخصصان برای هر یک از آن ها موسیقی مناسبی به کار برده اند که شدیدا در انتقال حس بازی به بازیکن تأثیر داشته است. از طرفی با کمک این نوع موسیقی می توانید به نوعی بازیکن را برای مقابله با آن چه پیش رو خواهد داشت، آماده کنید. یک موسیقی دلهره آور در حین ورود به یک خانه متروکه، می تواند بازیکن را از نظر ذهنی آماده رویارویی با موجوداتی کند که ظرف چند ثانیه آینده به او هجوم خواهند آورد.

*2- موسیقی مرتبط با عملکرد:* نوع دیگر از به کار گیری موسیقی در بازی ها، استفاده از آن در حین انجام عملی خاص توسط بازیکن است. به عنوان مثال استفاده از موسیقی تند با ضرباهنگ (Tempo) بالا، در صحنه های نبرد یکی از متداول ترین انواع استفاده از موسیقی مرتبط با عملکرد است (به عنوان مثال نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های Doom 3 و Return to Castle Wolfenstein).

*3- موسیقی انتخابی:* یکی از روش های نوین استفاده از موسیقی که امروزه در بین طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری متداول شده و مورد استقبال بازیکن ها نیز قرار گرفته است این است که طراح حق انتخاب موسیقی را به کاربر واگذار می کند. به عنوان نمونه بازی های SimCity یا Need For Speed با فراهم آوردن ده ها فایل صوتی، کاربر را قادر می سازند که حین انجام بازی به موسیقی دلخواه خود گوش دهد. این روش استفاده از موسیقی بیشتر مناسب بازی هایی است که خط سیر داستانی بارزی ندارند (مانند بازی های سبک ورزشی یا شبیه سازی) و کمتر در بازی های حادثه ای یا روایی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند.

*قابلیت های صوت*

با توجه به نکاتی که مطرح شد، می توان این گونه بیان کرد که از جلوه های صوتی و موسیقی به منظور تأمین یک یا چند هدف زیر استفاده می شود:

معرفی خصوصیت یک شیءافزایش تنش محیط بازیهشدار در مورد وقایع پیش روی بازیکنارتباط با واقعه ای خاص در بازیانتقال حسی خاص به بازیکن

خوب این بخش هم در همین جا به پایان می رسه....  :تشویق:  راستی تشکر یادتون نره!!  :بامزه:   :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

> عالیه!
> از تصویر بیشتر استفاده کن.....


تو پیغام خصوصی هم میشد بگی، نه؟؟!!  :متفکر:   من هر جا نیاز باشه تصویر میگذارم، دیگه بیشتر از این نیازی نیست...  :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

تا به این جای کار، اکثر آن چه آموختید در طراحی قسمت های استاتیک (بدون حرکت) بازی (از قبیل محیط، ساختمان ها و ...) به کارتان می آید که عمدتا از هوش مصنوعی (AI) بهره نمی برند. هوش مصنوعی بیانگر توانایی موتور بازی در واکنش نشان دادن به رفتار بازیکن در محیط بازی یا اعمال کنش به بازیکن است. امروزه نحوه به کار گیری هوش مصنوعی در بازی های کامپیوتری به مهم ترین عرصه رقابت سازندگان بازی ها و برنامه نویسان بدل شده است و بازی هایی که از هوش مصنوعی قوی تری بهره می برند، با موفقیت بیشتری نیز روبرو می شوند. از آن جایی که مباحث مربوط به هوش مصنوعی جزء مسائل تخصصی برنامه نویسی بازی های کامپیوتری است، در این بخش بیشتر به بررسی اصول به کار گیری آن خواهیم پرداخت و بحث در مورد مسائل تخصصی تر را به آینده موکول می کنیم.
موارد مهمی چون نحوه چیدمان رقابت ها، نحوه جایگذاری حریفان مقابل، تعریف جایگاه بازیکن در بازی و ... از جمله مواردی هستند که در این فصل مورد بررسی قرار می گیرند. مطالعه این موارد و رعایت اصول مطرح شده در این بخش می تواند شما را از افتادن در دامی که بسیاری از بازی های نا موفق دچار آن شده اند، باز دارد. بازی هایی که هر چند محیط، فضا و حتی شخصیت های استثنایی و مناسب خلق کرده بودند اما صرفا به دلیل عدم رعایت قوانین تعامل (Interact) آن ها با بازیکن، توفیقی در بازارهای فروش به دست نیاوردند.

*حریفان و رقابت های پیش روی بازیکن*

محیط، فضا و معماری بازی علی رغم جذابیت های بصری شان، به ندرت قدرت تعامل با بازیکن را فراهم می کنند و هر چقدر که زیبا باشند، بازیکن پس از مدتیی از آن ها خسته می شود. مهم ترین جذابیت بازی های کامپیوتری برای بازیکنان، همین امکان تعامل است و این که در این جا بازیکن مانند یک فیلم سینمایی، تنها نظاره گر اتفاقاتی که روی می دهد، نیست. حریفانی که بازیکن با آن ها روبرو می شود و رقابت هایی که طراح در بازی برای او فراهم آورده است، مهم ترین عوامل ایجاد تعامل هستند. این رقابت ها و حریفان بر اساس نحوه کارکردشان در بازی به دو گروه کلی تقسیم می شوند:

*1- رقابت های غیر فعال (Passive Challenges):* به گونه ای از رقابت ها اطلاق می شود که منتظر رسیدن بازیکن به محدوده رقابت هستند و در محلی که توسط طراح از پیش تعریف شده است، ثابت می مانند. قفل موجود روی یک در، موجودی که منتظر پرسش بازیکن و راهنمایی اوست، صندوقچه ای که رمزی روی آن طراحی شده است، تک تیراندازی که منتظر شلیک به بازیکن است و ... همگی از نمونه های این نوع رقابت هستند.

*2- رقابت های فعال (Active Challenges):* گونه ای دیگر از رقابت ها هستند که در محیط بازی به جستجوی بازیکن رفته و سعی می کنند محل اختفای او را پیدا کرده و با او روبرو شوند. دشمنان مسلحی که اتاق به اتاق بازی را می گردند یا حتی بازیکن مقابل (در بازی های چند نفره) از انواع این گونه رقابت ها هستند.
نحوه تعریف چیدمان و جایگذاری این رقابت ها هر چند در مقایسه با طراحی محیط و فضا، کار ساده ای به نظر می رسد اما در عمل رعایت اصول فراوان این کار، بسیار زمان گیر تر از آن چه فکر می کنید، است.

*شخصیت های اطلاع رسان (NPC)*

به گونه ای از شخصیت ها اطلاق می شود که معمولا توسط بازیکن قابل کنترل نیستند ولی دارای قدرت تعامل با بازیکن هستند و از طریق آن ها، طراح، اطلاعات مورد نظر خود را به بازیکن انتقال می دهد (به این شخصیت ها اختصارا (NPC (Nonplayer Character گفته می شود). این اطلاعات معمولا دربرگیرنده یکی از موارد زیر است:

اطلاعاتی در مورد دنیای بازی و قوانین آناطلاعاتی مرتبط با سناریوی بازی و پیشبرد آنراهنمایی در روش انجام بازی
بسیاری از بازی هایی که از خط داستانی بهره نبرده اند (مانند اکثر بازی های صفحه ای، معمایی و ...) با متن هایی در صفحه اصلی بازی که درون یک حباب، یک قاب یا امثال آن قرار دارند، خواسته های خود را به بازیکن انتقال می دهند. در بازی های روایی - معمایی (Adventure) نیز NPC ها نقش بسیار پر رنگی دارند و معمولا بیش از 80 درصد بازی وابسته به اطلاعاتی است که بازیکن از آن ها دریافت می کند (به عنوان مثال می توانید نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های همچون Grim Fandango ،Sherlock Holmes و مجموعه بازی های Monkey Island). در به کار گیری این شخصیت ها و چیدن آن ها در محیط و فضای بازی رعایت نکات زیر الزامی است:

1- به خاطر داشته باشید که بازیکن برای درک اطلاعات دریافتی نیاز به زمان دارد. این بدین معناست که باید این قدرت را به بازیکن بدهید تا بتواند اطلاعات دریافتی را در مدت زمان دلخواه خود تجزیه و تحلیل کند یا در صورت لزوم قادر به مشاهده مجدد آن ها باشد. اگر این اطلاعات را به نحوی در بازی جایگذاری کنید که بازیکن فقط یک بار قادر به دریافت آن ها باشد، بزرگترین لطمه را به سیستم روایی بازی خود وارد کرده اید.

2- سعی کنید شخصیت های ارایه دهنده اطلاعات را دور از محل درگیری های بازی قرار دهید تا بازیکن با تمرکز بیشتری قادر به تعامل باشد.

3- اگر اطلاعاتی که در اختیار بازیکن می گذارید برای ادامه بازی حیاتی هستند و درجه اهمیت بسیار بالایی دارند، کاری کنید که بازیکن نتواند آن ها را نادیده بگیرد و ناخواسته از آن ها عبور کند و به هیچ عنوان پیدا کردن این اطلاعات را بر عهده بازیکن نگذارید. کادر متن های مابین مراحل مختلف بازی که مأموریت بازیکن در مرحله بعد را به او توضیح می دهند، یکی از روش های متداول و بسیار کارآمد ارایه اطلاعات حیاتی بازی است (به عنوان نمونه نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های موفق Hitman 2 یا مجموعه بازی های Monkey Island که از این شیوه ارایه اطلاعات بهره برده اند).

4- اگر اطلاعات مورد نظرتان اهمیت دارند ولی دانستن آن ها برای ادامه بازی حیاتی نیست، سعی کنید آن ها را در گذرگاه های مهم بازی قرار دهید که نادیده گرفتن آن ها بسیار مشکل باشد یا با تمهیداتی خلاقانه، بازیکن را متوجه آن ها کنید، مثلا اگر قرار است پرنده ای نحوه انجام بازی را به بازیکن آموزش دهد، کاری کنید که با نزدیک تر شدن بازیکن به پرنده، این شخصیت شروع به برقراری تعامل کند یا او را در مسیری قرار دهید که احتمال عبور از آن جا نزدیک به 100 درصد است (به چنین مکان هایی اصطلاحا Bottleneck یا گلوگاه می گویند). به عنوان نمونه نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های Hercules ،Madagascar و Harry Potter.

5- اگر دانستن اطلاعات مورد نظرتان به هیچ عنوان ضروری نیست ولی آگاهی از آن ها برای بازیکن جذاب است و به نوعی به کمک او می آید، بهتر است آن ها را به شکل رقابت های کوچک یا بازی هایی درون بازی اصلی (Mini Games) طراحی کنید. در واقع کاری کنید که فقط بازیکنان باهوش و جستجوگر و افراد خلاق، قادر به دریافت این اطلاعات باشند، مثلا می توانید اطلاعات مورد نظر را در روزنامه ای که در گوشه ای از اتاق روی زمین افتاده است قرار دهید یا شخصیت های ارایه دهنده این اطلاعات را در مسیری فرعی و دور از دسترس بگذارید.

6- در ارایه هر نوع اطلاعاتی، حق انتخاب بازیکن را مد نظر قرار دهید و او را ئادار نکنید که با هر بار از سرگیری بازی، مجبور باشد فرضا یک کلیپ دو دقیقه ای را در مورد مأموریتی که پیش رو دارد، تماشا کند. امکان رد کردن (Skip) این اطلاعات را فراموش نکنید حتی اگر این اطلاعات در رده "حیاتی" طبقه بندی می شوند.

7- سعی کنید ارایه اطلاعات صرفا به صورت سمعی نباشد و بازیکن این امکان را داشته باشد تا در صورت تمایل قادر به مشاهده متن اطلاعات ارایه شده نیز باشد.

*رقابت های معمایی*

این گونه از رقابت ها در بازی ها معمولا به شکل "قفل" یا "گره" تعریف می شوند. بدین معنی که بازیکن بدون کسب پیروزی، قادر به عبور از آن ها نیست. حریف اصلی انتهایی هر مرحله (Boss)، قفل رمزدار روی یک در، به دست آوردن یک شیء خاص و ... همگی از انواع متداول این گونه رقابت ها هستند.
در به کار گیریرقابت های معمایی توجه به موارد زیر الزامی است:

1- معما ها باید در گلوگاه های بازی قرار بگیرند تا امکان نادیده گرفتن آن ها توسط بازیکن به صفر برسد.

2- نتیجه حل معما باید برای بازیکن مشخص باشد، درست مانند این که وقتی یک قفل روی در قرار می گیرد، بازیکن می داند که حل معمای روی قفل منجر به باز شدن در خواهد شد. وقتی اهرمی در قسمتی از بازی قرار دارد که بازیکن نمی داند تغییر وضعیت آن به چه کار می آید و طراح نیز در این زمینه راهنمایی به او ارایه نکرده است، لزوم بازنگری در معما اجتناب ناپذیر است.
فهماندن عملکرد معما ها به بازیکن در بسیاری از مواقع می تواند بسیار مشکل باشد و طراح باید همه جوانب امر را در نظر بگیرد. فرضا شما نمی توانید مطمئن باشید که روی بازیکن به کدام سمت است و زاویه دید او چگونه است تا نسبت به باز کردن دری درست در نقطه مقابل صورت او اقدام کنید و مطمئن باشید بازیکن آن را دیده است. یکی از روش های متداول برای ارایه اطلاعات در زمینه نتیجه حل معما ها این است که طراح برای چند ثانیه کوتاه، قدرت کنترل شخصیت را از بازیکن می گیرد و با نمایش یک کلیپ، طی چند ثانیه او را از نتیجه کاری که انجام داده است، آگاه می کند. به عنوان مثال در بازی های Prince of Persia و Harry Potter از چنین روشی استفاده شده است. وقتی وضعیت اهرمی را تغییر می دهید، حرکت سریع دوربین، شما را به اتاقی هدایت می کند که در نتیجه عمل شما، منفذی در آن گشوده شده است و مجددا کنترل شخصیت به شما بازگردانده می شود تا به آن اتاق بروید. خلاقیت طراح و سبک بازی در تعیین روش ارایه نتیجه، دو پارامتر تعیین کننده هستند. بسته به نوع بازی می توانید نتیجه عملکرد بازیکن را روی یک نقشه کوچک، به شکل یک نوشته یا به کمک یک شخصیت اطلاع رسان به او نشان دهید.

3- در طراحی بازی به شیوه حرفه ای، اعمال درجات سختی برای معما های بازی الزامی است. این معما ها که می توانند شامل حریفان سلاح به دست نیز باشند، باید با توجه به درجه سختی بازی که توسط بازیکن انتخاب می شود، تغییر حالت دهند. حریفی که در حالت "مشکل" با شلیک پنج گلوله کلت از بین رود، باید در حالات "متوسط" و "آسان"، فرضا با شلیک سه و یک گلوله نابود شود تا درجه سختی در معما ها لحاظ شده باشد. در طراحی معما هایی که بازیکن برای حل آن ها نیاز به زمان دارد نیز می باید حتما از این قانون پیروی کنید. اعطای زمان بیشتر برای حل معما در مراحل ساده و کم کردن زمان در مراحل سخت تر، متداول ترین روش انجام این کار است.

----------


## LORD AELX

دوستان، با توجه به اینکه من در یکی دو هفته آینده بر میگردم خونه (US) و سرم شلوغ تر میشه و ضمن اینکه در حقیقت حس می کنم مطالبی هم که تا بدین جا گفته شد، میتونست کامل تر از این باشه و ... و همینطور مواردی که توی تاپیک تو فکر نوشتن یه کتابم... مطرح کردم، فکر می کنم یا این تاپیک رو به همین صورت رها کنم و به تدریج کتابم رو بنویسم یا اینکه نهایتا بحث های تئوری و هر چند ناقصی رو که شروع کردم، به اتمام برسونم و آموزش های عملی تر رو به آینده و بعد از نوشتن کتاب موکول کنم...  :لبخند:  به هر حال میخوام نظرتون رو در این مورد بدونم...  :متفکر:

----------


## eshpilen

> باورتون نمیشه چقدر دلم میخواد این بحث کسل کننده (و البته بسیار مهم) تئوری های ساخت بازی تموم بشه و یکراست بریم سراغ آموزش نرم افزار ها و ساخت عملی بازی...  حوصله خودم که سر رفت، چه برسه به شما!!!   یخورده دیگه هم تحمل کنید، به غیر از مبحث تأثیرات محیطی، باید هوش مصنوعی (در حد تئوری) و سناریو نویسی رو هم آموزش بدم...  بگذریم...


مطالب خوبی بود و مسلما بدون دونستن اینها کار خیلی سختتر میشه (یا درواقع به احتمال زیاد با شکست مواجه میشه). بنظرم بازی ساختن کار کوچکی نیست! مطالعهء همین چند صفحه که یک بخش کوچک از دانش و توانایی ای هست که باید داشت.

ضمنا هر آموزش عملی و بحث کدزنی و مسائل فنی رو صددرصد باید در تاپیک دیگری دنبال کنید.
منتها این تاپیک و بقیه رو باید مسلما در یکجا بصورت فهرست مجتمع کنید (پیشنهاد میکنم این فهرست چسبنده بشه).
البته من نمیدونم شما واقعا وقت و انرژی اینکار رو دارید یا نه (گذشته از توان علمی و تجربهء عملی و مهارت فنی لازم که جسارت نمیکنم و حتما شما دارید - راستی راجع به تخصص و کارها و پروژه ها تون هم بگید).
راستی این مطالبی که تاحالا در اینجا گذشتید برای اولین بار خودتون دارید ترجمه میکنید؟

----------


## LORD AELX

> مطالب خوبی بود و مسلما بدون دونستن اینها کار خیلی سختتر میشه (یا درواقع به احتمال زیاد با شکست مواجه میشه). بنظرم بازی ساختن کار کوچکی نیست! مطالعهء همین چند صفحه که یک بخش کوچک از دانش و توانایی ای هست که باید داشت.
> 
> ضمنا هر آموزش عملی و بحث کدزنی و مسائل فنی رو صددرصد باید در تاپیک دیگری دنبال کنید.
> منتها این تاپیک و بقیه رو باید مسلما در یکجا بصورت فهرست مجتمع کنید (پیشنهاد میکنم این فهرست چسبنده بشه).
> البته من نمیدونم شما واقعا وقت و انرژی اینکار رو دارید یا نه (گذشته از توان علمی و تجربهء عملی و مهارت فنی لازم که جسارت نمیکنم و حتما شما دارید - راستی راجع به تخصص و کارها و پروژه ها تون هم بگید).


من فقط از لحاظ زمانی مشکل دارم و این که این کار واقعا خسته کننده است!!  :لبخند:  به شدت... ولی در مورد ترجمه، و تألیف وضعیت کمی فرق می کنه و من میتونم هر زمان که وقت و حوصله داشتم و حتی در هر موقعیتی که بودم، این کار رو انجام بدم.
راستی، من دانشجو دانشگاه برکلی هستم... همین!  :چشمک:  حقیقت اش اینه که کار و تخصص ام در مورد ساخت بازی نیست ولی مطالعه و تحقیق زیادی در این زمینه داشتم و مدتی روش وقت گذاشته ام... این کاری هم که دارم انجام میدم در جهت تقویت بار علمی ایرانیان هست و بس.  :قلب: 



> راستی این مطالبی که تاحالا در اینجا گذشتید برای اولین بار خودتون دارید ترجمه میکنید؟


حقیقت اش اینه که چند سال پیش با یکی از دوستان ایرانی، یه تألیف و ترجمه جزئی در این مورد انجام شد که بصورت مقاله در اومد... البته به تعدادی معدودی داده شد. من هم دارم از همون مطالب برای شما مطلب می نویسم که قبلا رفرنس اش رو هم ذکر کردم: پست 13
با توجه به گذشت زمان و اینکه اطلاعات من هم در این زمینه کامل تر شده، باید مطالب رو کاملتر و به روز تر بکنم وگرنه غنای علمی قابل توجهی نخواهد داشت. قصد داشتم این کار رو بعد از این مبانی بکنم ولی دیدم دو گانگی پیش میاد و مطالب یک موضوع از هم جدا می شوند. بنابراین تصمیم به تألیف و ترجمه کتاب یا کتاب های جدیدی در این زمینه گرفتم.

----------


## LORD AELX

دوستان، با اینکه از این مبحث مقدماتی حدود 3 یا 4 پست مونده، ولی سرم به شدت شلوغه و فعلا از پس آپدیت کردن این تاپیک بر نمیام...  :ناراحت:  من حدود 2 یا 3 ماه دیگه بر می گردم و این مبحث رو تموم می کنم، ضمن اینکه آموزش های جدیدی رو هم ارایه خواهم داد.  :چشمک:   :بوس: 

قصدم هم بر این شد که یه تاپیک جدید راه بندازم و آموزش های مختلف در مراحل مختلف ساخت بازی رو بصورت فهرست شده قرار بدم و آموزش ها رو بصورت PDF به اون ها لینک کنم.  :متفکر:  و از طرف دیگه تو تاپیک های جداگانه ای آموزش های ریزتر و تخصصی تری رو به همراه انجام مثال های کامل عملی، پیگیری کنیم...  :لبخند:  البته سعی می کنم، از این به بعد در فروم برنامه نویس، مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی ساخت بازی رو مطرح کنم و از پرداختن به کارهای هنری و گرافیک و صداگذاری و سناریو نویسی و ... بپرهیزم و چنین آموزش هایی رو در فروم های دیگر مرتبط با بازی سازی ارایه کنم، مثل P30World و Persian Designers و یا ...

باز هم پوزش من رو بپذیرید و منتظرم باشید... راستی، REZAsys جان، اگه میخوای این تاپیک رو جای دیگه ای کپی کنی، این کار رو بکن...  :لبخند:  فقط یادت باشه این آموزش ها ناقصه و حتی تیتر آخر پست اول هوش مصنوعی نیز کامل نشده  :چشمک: 

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------


## voice as fox

[QUOTE=LORD AELX;974285]بله! من ترسی از اینکه بگم مطالبی رو که فعلا دارم می نویسم از کجا میگیرم، ندارم! من که تئوری های بازی سازی رو ننوشتم. هر کسی تو جهان بخواد این مطالب رو آموزش بده باید "یک حرف" بزنه... مگر اینکه خودش حرف جدیدی داشته باشه... شما هم این همه ادعا نکن، اگه کسی بخواد ادعاش بشه، من از تو بیشتر میتونم ادعا کنم.... ولی این کارو نمی کنم!! پسر جون یخورده بزرگ شو! (از طرز حرف زدن و حرکاتت سنت کاملا مشخصه!)

معذرت می خوام از این که تو حرفتون پریدم !!!! :خجالت: 
اما بهتر نیست برای دعواهای شخصیتون یه تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید ؟!!! :عصبانی: 
لطفا همون آموزش رو ادامه بدین ! :تشویق:

----------


## REZAsys

> معذرت می خوام از این که تو حرفتون پریدم !!!!
> اما بهتر نیست برای دعواهای شخصیتون یه تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید ؟!!!
> لطفا همون آموزش رو ادامه بدین !


اول یه کم دقت کن بعد بپر وسط :دی
اینجا رو بخون:



> دوستان، با اینکه از این مبحث مقدماتی حدود 3 یا 4 پست مونده، ولی سرم به  شدت شلوغه و فعلا از پس آپدیت کردن این تاپیک بر نمیام...  من حدود 2 یا 3 ماه  دیگه بر می گردم و این مبحث رو تموم می کنم، ضمن اینکه آموزش های جدیدی رو  هم ارایه خواهم داد.  
> 
> قصدم هم بر این شد که یه تاپیک جدید راه بندازم و آموزش های مختلف در مراحل  مختلف ساخت بازی رو بصورت فهرست شده قرار بدم و آموزش ها رو بصورت PDF به  اون ها لینک کنم.  و از طرف دیگه تو  تاپیک های جداگانه ای آموزش های ریزتر و تخصصی تری رو به همراه انجام مثال  های کامل عملی، پیگیری کنیم...  البته سعی می کنم، از  این به بعد در فروم برنامه نویس، مباحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی ساخت بازی رو  مطرح کنم و از پرداختن به کارهای هنری و گرافیک و صداگذاری و سناریو نویسی  و ... بپرهیزم و چنین آموزش هایی رو در فروم های دیگر مرتبط با بازی سازی  ارایه کنم، مثل P30World و Persian Designers و یا ...
> 
> باز هم پوزش من رو بپذیرید و منتظرم باشید... راستی، REZAsys جان، اگه  میخوای این تاپیک رو جای دیگه ای کپی کنی، این کار رو بکن...  فقط یادت باشه این  آموزش ها ناقصه و حتی تیتر آخر پست اول هوش مصنوعی نیز کامل نشده 
> 
> موفق باشید

----------


## LORD AELX

> معذرت می خوام از این که تو حرفتون پریدم !!!!
> اما بهتر نیست برای دعواهای شخصیتون یه تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید ؟!!!
> لطفا همون آموزش رو ادامه بدین !


شما لطف کن پست های بعد رو هم ببینید!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  هر دفعه میام سایت که ببینم دیگه پستی ندادید شما ها که با خیال راحت چند ماه بپیچونم، میبینم که هر دفعه یه چیزایی برای گفتن دارید!!!  :قهقهه:

----------


## LORD AELX

متاسفانه متوجه شدم که تمام تصاویری که من تا به کنون در این تاپیک و حتی در کل پست هام استفاده کرده ام، به دلیل ف*ی*ل*ت*ر شدن سایت میزبان، به کل از هستی ساقط شده اند و در پست هام مشاهده نمی شوند!  :لبخند گشاده!:  حقیقت اینه که من هر چند تا سایت Picture Hosting ای که می شناختم مثل tinypic.com و یا freeimagehosting.net همگی فیلتر بوده اند و چون من بعد از ورود به ایران کارم رو با سایت برنامه نویس شروع کردم، از همان ابتدا تمامی عکس ها رو به اجبار در یک میزبان ایرانی (aks98) آپلود کردم و حالا هم که اینگونه به جمع فلک زدگان پیوست!!  :لبخند:  به هر حال من مجبورم تمام تصاویری که تا کنون استفاده کرده ام را دوباره در جای دیگری آپلود کرده و کلیه پست هایم را ادیت کنم!  :لبخند گشاده!:  باید هم بخندید!!  :لبخند:  چون من تقریبا در نصف پست هایی که تا بحال داده ام، از تصاویر استفاده کرده ام و حالا نمیدونم چطوری باید جای خالی همه آن ها را پر کنم... برایم آرزوی موفقیت کنید.  :چشمک: 

البته من یکی دو هفته هست که دل و دماغ هیچ کاری رو ندارم و خیلی خسته ام... فکر نکنم به این زودی ها همت به انجام چنین کاری بکنم... بچه های جدیدی هم که این تاپیک رو میخونند بدونند اون جاهایی که خالیه یه چیزایی مثل عکس بوده  :لبخند گشاده!:  دیگه فعلا خودتون از عالم رویا ها یه چیزی به جاش تصور کنید تا من بیام و درستشون کنم...  :لبخند گشاده!:   :بامزه:  فعلا، بای  :چشمک: 

==================================================  ==============================
ویرایش & پیوست : خدای وب متشکرم!!!  :بوس:  ف*ی*ل*ت*ر*ی*ن*گ اون سایت برطرف شد!! متشکرم، متشکرم، متشکرم!!!  :قلب:

----------


## eshpilen

تسلیت عرض میکنم.
بهتر بود یک پیشبینی از قبل میکردید.
اینترنت که ناپایدار هست، توی این مملکت هم چند برابر بدتر.

----------


## LORD AELX

خوب من برگشتم... این آموزش کسل کننده باید تموم بشه، بیاید انجامش بدیم...  :لبخند:  پست 38 رو ادامه میدهم:

... از جمله معماهایی که در بازی های کامپیوتری قرار می گیرند، می توان به دو گونه اصلی اشاره کرد:

*1. معماهای گره ای:*

گره، عبارت است از مکانیزمی که بازیکن را از رسیدن به محلی خاص از بازی، باز می دارد. استفاده از گره در بازی های کامپیوتری امروزه به امری بسیار رایج تبدیل شده است و طراحان به کمک آن ها کاری می کنند که بازیکن بدون گشودن گره قادر به عبور از آن نباشد. این گشودن گره می تواند به شکل به دست آوردن کلید یک قفل، حل یک رمز، نابود کردن حریف مقابل، تغییر چیدمان اهرم ها و ... باشد. جای گذاری گره ها در محل مناسب یکی از مهم ترین وظایف یک طراح است.
مهم ترین قانون در به کار گیری گره ها در بازی های کامپیوتری این است که امکان اجتناب از آن ها و ادامه بازی بدون حل معما را امکان ناپذیر کنید. این موضوع کاملا واضح است. اگر قرار است گره ای در مسیر حرکت بازیکن قرار بگیرد، نباید طراح این امکان را به او بدهد تا از مسیری دیگر و بدون رویارویی با هیچ مشکلی بتواند به بازی ادامه دهد و اصطلاحا گره را "دور بزند". فرض کنید بازیکن به قسمتی می رسد که برای رسیدن به مرحله بعد، نیاز به گشودن دری دارد که قفل روی آن با وارد کردن یک کد چهار رقمی باز می شود. کدی که ارقام آن باید فرضا از چهار قسمت مختلف به دست بیایند. حال اگر برای رسیدن به مرحله بعد، کمی آن سوتر دری وجود داشته باشد که بازیکن به سادگی قادر به عبور از آن باشد، به کاربردن این گره کاملا بی معنی خواهد بود. در چنین حالتی برای این که در عین رعایت این قانون به بازیکن حق انتخاب نیز بدهید، می توانید مسیر رسیدن به دومین در را به شکل تونلی مملو از موجوداتی طراحی کنید که بازیکن برای رسیدن به در مجبور به نابود کردن آن ها باشد. با این کار در واقع بازیکن را با دو نوع گره مواجه می کنید که می تواند بسته به تمایل خود ادامه بازی را از طریق حل کردن یکی از آن ها پیگیری کند. در چنین مواقعی به خاطر داشته باشید که باید حتما به تعهدی که به بازیکن داده اید، عمل کنید. بدین معنی که پس از باز کردن قفل رمز دار، نباید او را مجبور به رد شدن از تونل کنید.
یکی دیگر از متداول ترین انواع گره ها، گره های شرطی توأم با کشتن حریفان است که از آن ها تحت عنوان Blood Locking یاد می شود. سیستم عملکرد این گره ها بسیار ساده است. رسیدن بازیکن به یک قسمت خاص از بازی منوط به نابود کردن تعدادی معین از حریفانی است که طراح پیش روی او قرار داده است. به کارگیری این قبیل گره ها در بازی های حادثه ای (FPS و TPS) بسیار رایج است.

*2. معماهای حرکتی:*

معماهای حرکتی گونه ای از معما ها هستند که در آن ها مهارت بازیکن در جابجایی و عمدتا انجام پرش های بلند مورد آزمایش قرار می گیرد. این گونه معما ها همواره در محیط یا فضای بازی و ساختمان های آن جایگذاری می شوند ئ در بازی های سبک Platform به مقدار زیاد مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند (به عنوان نمونه به مجموعه بازی های Mario و Sonic نگاهی بیندازید). از طرفی امروزه بسیاری از سبک های دیگر نیز در قسمت های مختلف بازی از این گونه معما ها برای افزایش جذابیت های بازی استفاده می کنند. مجموعه بازی های Indiana Jones ،Harry Potter و Tomb Raider از این گونه بازی ها هستند.
ترکیب معماهای حرکتی و رقابت های زمانی نیز بسیار متداول است. به عنوان مثال در مجموعه بازی های Need For Speed هدایت اتومبیل از نقطه A به B طی زمان X ثانیه، نمونه ای از تلفیق مععماهای حرکتی و رقابت های زمانی است.

در طراحی و استفاده از معماهای حرکتی توجه به نکات زیر الزامی است:

همواره توانایی های بازیکن را دقیقا بسنجید. دانستن میزان توانایی بازیکن در پرش، حداکثر سرعت و ... برای طراحی یک معمای حرکتی الزامی است.با امتحان کردن معماهایی که طرح کرده اید، از قابل حل بودن آن ها اطمینان حاصل کنید. معمایی که طرح می کنید نه باید آن قدر ساده باشد که نیاز به مهارت چندانی نداشته باشد و نه آن قدر مشکل باشد که امکان پیروزی در آن بسیار کم باشد.معماهای حرکتی در صورتی که به درستی طراحی و جایگذاری نشوند، می توانند بازی را از جریان بیندازند و سرعت آن را کاهش دهند. یک معمای حرکتی که 30 دقیقه زمان بازیکن را بگیرد، مطمئنا باعث خستگی و دلزدگی بازیکن خواهد شد. سعی کنید از معماهای حرکتی به تناسب بازی و برای ایجاد تنوع و جذابیت بیشتر استفاده کنید. از نقطه نظر فنی، معماهای حرکتی که با پرش بازیکن سر و کار دارند، نباید بیش از دو دقیقه از وقت بازیکنی با مهارت متوسط را صرف خود کنند.آن دسته از معماهای حرکتی که در آن ها بازیکن باید صبر کند تا زمان مناسب برای انجام حرکت فرا برسد (مثلا پریدن روی الوارهای شناور در رودخانه) نیز می توانند سرعت بازی را شدیدا کاهش دهند، پس سعی کنید از این گونه معما ها نیز در جای مناسب خود استفاده کنید.    روش مناسب دیگر این است که از این معما ها به شیوه انتخابی استفاده کنید، مثلا فرض کنید بازیکن مجبور به مقابله با حریفانی است که مقابل او و در سمت دیگر یک رودخانه قرار دارند (Blood Locking). حال می توانید در فواصل زمانی مختلف، شبکه های حاوی مواد منفجره را در جریان آب حرکت دهید تا اگر بازیکنی مهارت کافی را داشت، بتواند با شلیک به آن ها چندین حریف را یک مرتبه نابود کند، حریفانی که کشتن آن ها در حالت عادی نیاز به شلیک ده ها گلوله دارد. با این کار جدای از آن که معمای خود را در جای مناسب به کار برده اید، به بازیکنان ماهر تر نیز به شکلی مناسب بها داده اید.اعطای پاداش به بازیکنانی که معما را به درستی حل می کنند، را فراموش نکنید. یک سلاح جدید، مهمات، افزایش عمر و ... به نوعی می توانند باعث شوند که بازیکن احساس کند وقت خود را بیهوده صرف حل کردن معما نکرده است.تنوع در به کار گیری معما ها باعث می شود که افراد بیشتری از بازی لذت ببرند. سلیقه بازیکن ها بسیار متفاوت است. از این رو به کار بردن انواع معما ها و رقابت ها باعث می شود هر بازیکن بسته به سلیقه خود دلیل خوبی برای انجام بازی پیدا کند. ضمن آن که فراموش نکنید این تنوع در به کار گیری معما ها باید توأم با حفظ قوانین و استاندارد های هر سبک باشد.

----------


## LORD AELX

*چیدمان حریفان مقابل*

در صورتیکه از هوش مصنوعی مناسبی در بازی بهره ببرید، چیدمان حریفان یکی از ساده ترین مراحل طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری است. برای آن که حریفان روبروی بازیکن را به درستی و در جای مناسب به کار بگیرید، رعایت نکات زیر بسیار کارآمد است:

1. از محدودیت های موتور بازی که از آن استفاده می کنید، دقیقا مطلع باشید. پردازش موجودات متحرک یکی از سنگین ترین وظایفی است که بر عهده موتور بازی گذاشته می شود که انجام این وظیفه در ترکیب با احتمالات مطرح شده توسط هوش مصنوعی و انجام محاسبات مربوط به تصادم (Collision)، بار بسیار زیادی از سیستم می کشد. از این رو همواره سعی کنید تعداد شخصیت های متحرکی را که قرار است به صورت همزمان توسط موتور بازی پردازش شوند، متناسب با توانایی آن انتخاب کنید. حتی بهتر است اگر فرضا در راهنمای موتور بازی اشاره شده است که این نرم افزار قادر به پردازش هم زمان 20 شخصیت است، شما تعداد شخصیت های خود را به 15 یا 16 عدد محدود کنید تا باعث کندی اجرای بازی نشوید.

2. طراحی و پردازش 10 شخصیت یک شکل برای موتور بازی، بسیار ساده تر از به کار گیری 10 شخصیت مختلف است. سعی کنید با توجه به این نکته، مراحل بازی را طراحی کنید و شخصیت های مناسبی را در آن ها به کار گیرید.

3. یکی از تکنیک های بسیار مؤثر برای کاهش بار پردازنده و به کار گیری تعداد زیادی شخصیت، استفاده از روش "فعال و غیر فعال" کردن شخصیت هاست:
*
Activation & Deactivation*

برای به کار بردن این تکنیک باید فضای مشخصی از بازی (مثلا یک راهرو) را به قسمت های مختلف تقسیم کنید و در هر قسمت فرضا چهار شخصیت را روبروی بازیکن قرار دهید. این قسمت ها را برای موتور بازی به گونه ای تعریف کنید که با ورود بازیکن به هر قسمت، چهار شخصیت بعدی فعال شوند. به این ترتیب باعث می شوید که بازیکن احساس کند این راهرو مملو از صدها شخصیت متحرک و فعال است. و از طرفی این کار به هیچ عنوان بار اضافه ای را از موتور بازی نمی کشد.

4. تعداد حریفانی که بازیکن در هر لحظه با آن ها روبرو می شود، بسته به سبک و نوع بازی بسیار متفاوت است. به عنوان مثال در بازی هایی مانند Serious Sam (ساخته شرکت Croteam) یا Doom III (ساخته شرکت id software) بازیکن در قسمت هایی از بازی با بیش از 15 حریف به شکل هم زمان مقابله می کند، حال آن که در بازی رزمی One Must Fall همواره فقط یک حریف روبروی بازیکن قرار دارد. سعی کنید با توجه به سبک بازی که طراحی کرده اید، تعداد مناسب حریفان در هر مرحله را محاسبه کنید و سپس نسبت به چیدمان آن ها اقدام کنید.

5. در بازی های سبک استراتژی هم زمان (RTS)، گروه مقابل باید در جایی قرار داده شود که از طرفی به منابع بازی همان قدر دسترسی داشته باشد که بازیکن دارد و از طرف دیگر آن قدر نزدیک گروه تحت هدایت بازیکن نباشد که به او فرصت استفاده از منابع و تقویت گروه و پیاده سازی استراتژی را ندهد. در واقع رعایت عدالت بین دشمن و بازیکن اصلی در بازی های استراتژی، اهمیت زیادی برای طراح دارد.

6. با قرار دادن حریف در محلی که احتمال رسیدن بازیکن به آن ضعیف است، عملا زمان خود را تلف کرده اید. مطمئنا هنگامی که ساعت ها از زمان خود را صرف طراحی و خلق یک شخصیت منحصر بفرد و جالب می کنید، باید این شخصیت را به مصاف بازیکن بفرستید، پس جایگذاری او در یک گوشه دور از دسترس، صرفا اتلاف وقت است. چراکه فقط درصد کمی از بازیکنان او را مشاهده خواهند کرد. سعی کنید حریفان اصلی را در گلوگاه ها و گذرگاه های اصلی قرار دهید تا بازیکن حتما با آن ها مواجه شود.

*
جایگذاری بازیکن*

به خاطر دارید که در بخش های قب در مورد لزوم تحت تأثیر قرار دادن بازیکن اصلی طی 10 دقیقه ابتدایی بازی صحبت کردیم؟! یکی از مهم ترین پارامترها در این میان، تعیین نقطه ای است که بازیکن از آن جا بازی را شروع می کند. به این محل اصطلاحا نقطه شروع (Start Point) می گویند (بعضا از این نقطه تحت عنوان Spawn Point (به معنای نقطه تخم ریزی یا نقطه بذر پاشی) نیز یاد می شود). تعیین نقطه شروع در بازی هایی که در فضایی بسته با شروع و پایان مشخص اتفاق می افتند (مانند راهروها و ...) نسبتا ساده است اما برای تعیین این نقطه در فضاهای باز، محیط های وسیع و ... طراح نیاز به بررسی بیشتری دارد. برخی از نکاتی که در تعیین نقطه شروع به کار می آیند، به قرار زیر هستند:

1. همواره نقطه شروع را در محلی قرار دهید که بازیکن فرصت کافی برای تطابق با محیط را داشته باشد و مجبور نباشد سریعا درگیر نبرد شود. به بازیکن این فرصت را بدهید تا نگاهی به اطراف بیندازد و در صورت لزوم سلاح و مهمات جمع آوری کند و سپس وارد نقاط درگیری و گره های بازی شود.

2. نقطه شروع باید به گونه ای طراحی شود که بازیکن قادر به تمایز آن از سایر قسمت های بازی باشد. با این کار از سردرگم شدن بازیکن جلوگیری می کنید و باعث می شوید در صورتی که مسیر حرکت بازیکن دایره وار بود، بتواند از این موضوع مطلع شود. این تمایز را می توان از طریق به کار گیری یک قطعه مبلمان خاص، یک رنگ، بافت و امثال این ها اجرا کرد. در بازی هایی که در محیط خارجی می گذرند نیز می توانید از طریق قرار دادن نشانه هایی مانند کوه، تپه و ... در نقطه شروع، این تمایز را ایجاد کنید.

3. همواره کاری کنید که در زمان شروع بازی و در نقطه شروع، صورت بازیکن به سمت مسیری باشد که قرار است در امتداد آن پیش برود. چراکه بازیکنان معمولا به محض شروع بازی، مستقیما به سمت جلو حرکت می کنند و مسیرهای چپ و راست را در اولویت های بعدی قرار می دهند. (البته بسته به شرایط می توان استثنا هایی قائل شد، مثلا در بازی Flash Point معمولا در اوایل مراحل بازی روی شما (به عنوان فرمانده) به سوی تیم است و الزاما به سمت مسیر نیست ولی در این بازی همانند برخی بازی های دیگر، مسیر با یک علامت (Point) به شما نشان داده می شود.)

4. نقطه شروع باید طبیعت محیط بازی در هر مرحله را به بازیکن منتقل کند. در واقع طراح باید در نقطه شروع یک دید کلی نسبت به پوشش طبیعی، بافت ها، محیط و فضایی که طی دقایق آینده با آن روبرو می شود، پیش روی او قرار دهد.

5. سعی کنید در نقطه شروع، نسبت به آن چه توقع انجامش را دارید، به نوعی راهنمایی کنید. اگر می خواهید بازیکن قبل از رفتن به ساختمان B به ساختمان A سری بزند، ساختمان A را در دید مناسب تری نسبت به نقطه شروع قرار دهید.

6. در بازی های استراتژی هم زمان (RTS)، نقطه شروع باید محلی باشد که دفاع از آن برای بازیکن ساده باشد تا بازیکن بتواند نسبت به جمع آوری منابع مورد نیاز و تقویت نیروهای خود و تکمیل بازی اقدام کند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*جایگذاری موجودات تحت کنترل هوش مصنوعی*

جایگذاری موجوداتی که تحت کنترل هوش مصنوعی بازی هستند، یکی از مهم ترین و در عین حال ساده ترین کارهای یک طراح است. در چیدمان این موجودات رعایت یک قانون الزامی است: "*تعریف علت وجود یک شخصیت در یک محل*"
در دنیای واقعی، معمولا هر چیزی بنا به علتی خاص در یک محل قرار می گیرد. رعایت همین امر در دنیای مجازی نیز کمک شایان توجهی به بازی می کند. به عنوان مثال اگر در یک ساختمان گنجینه ای قرار دارد، طبیعتا ورودی های ساختمان، راهرو ها و اتاق اصلی توسط شخصیت های مقابل تحت حفاظت قرار می گیرند و تا زمانی که بنا به دلیلی، بازیکن باعث به صدا در آمدن آژیر خطر نشده است، هیچ دلیل منطقی برای هجوم یکباره نگهبان ها یا این که تمام آن ها در حالت آمده باش کامل به سر ببرند، وجود ندارد.
رعایت این قانون دو فایده مهم دارد: اول اینکه بازیکن از چیدمان موجودات، می تواند به درستی مسیر انتخابی خود پی ببرد و در راهی که مد نظر طراح بوده است، حرکت کند. دوم اینکه حس و حال بازی بسیار واقعی به نظر می رسد و باعث لذت بردن بازیکن از انجام بازی می شود. (به عنوان نمونه می توانید نگاهی داشته باشید به بازی های IGI و Medal of Honor)

*فرم دهی*

پس از تعیین موقعیت شخصیت ها و موجودات درون بازی، نوبت به فرم دهی به آن ها فرا می رسد. مهم ترین فایده فرم دهی این است که می تواند موجودات مقابل بازیکن را به نوعی "با هوش" تر از آن چه هستند، بکار گیرد و باعث شود محیط بازی برای بازیکن واقعی تر به نظر برسد. همان گونه که بازیکن می تواند برای مقابله با حریفان از استراتژی و تاکتیک های خاص بهره بگیرد، حریفان مقابل نیز می توانند به کمک فرم دهی انجام شده توسط طراح چنین کاری کنند. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید که در یک بازی حادثه ای با زاویه دید اول شخص (FPS)، در یک مرحله خاص، بازیکن با یک تیم چهار نفره شامل افراد زیر روبرو می شود:


*رهبر گروه (Team Leader):* وظیفه هدایت سایر افراد گروه و پشتیبانی از تیر انداز خودکار را بر عهده دارد.*تیر انداز خودکار (Automatic Rifleman):* قدت آتش اصلی گروه که وظیفه نابودی بازیکن بر عهده اوست.*تیر انداز اول (First Rifleman):* وظیفه حمایت و پشتیبانی تیر انداز خودکار را بر عهده دارد.*تیر انداز دوم (Second Rifleman):* به نوعی سپر بلای گروه است که سعی می کند توجه بازیکن را از تیر انداز خودکار، متوجه خود کند.
استفاده از گروه های چهار نفره بدین صورت، در بازی های حادثه ای بسیار مرسوم است و معمولا حریفان مقابل بازیکن، قابل تقسیم به چنین گروه چهار نفره ای هستند. حال این گروه را می توان به سه شکل متفاوت فرم دهی کرد:

*1. حالت پیکانی (Wedge Formation):*

در این حالت هر شخصیت از پوششی نسبی بهره می برد و در عین حال قادر به برقراری ارتباط بصری (Visual Contact) با سایر اعضای گروه نیز هست. هیچ یک از اعضا در حین حرکت، دید دیگری را کور نمی کنند و حرکت و شلیک به بازیکن بدون از بین بردن فرم گروه، امکان پذیر است.



*2. حالت ستونی (Column Formation):*

از این روش فرم دهی معمولا در راهرو های نسبتا باریک استفاده می شود. این فرم دهی ضمن فراهم کردن امکان ارتباط بصری، این امکان را به تیر انداز خودکار می دهد که با اندکی جابجایی، توانایی شلیک به بازیکن، بدون آسیب رساندن به تیر انداز دوم را داشته باشد.



*3. حالت اریب یا پلکانی (Echelon formation):*

از این روش فرم دهی در راهرو ها و سالن های پهن و وسیع استفاده می شود. در این حالت هر چهار نفر شانه به شانه یکدیگر و روی یک خط اریب حرکت می کنند که این امر باعث می شود خط آتش تمامی آن ها کاملا باز باشد. مهم ترین مزیت این فرم دهی این است که هیچ یک از اعضای گروه، در مسیر شلیک دیگری قرار ندارند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*جایگذاری تجهیزات و ملزومات*

بسته به سبک بازی که طراحی می کنید، فهرست تجهیزات و ملزومات شما می تواند بسیار متغیر و گوناگون باشد. انواع سلاح، مهمات، زره، جعبه کمک های اولیه، کلید ها، ابزارهای مختلف، اشیای خاص، گنجینه ها، وسایل نقلیه، افزایش دهنده های قدرت و ... همگی در رده تجهیزات و ملزومان بازی طبقه بندی می شوند و رعایت نکات زیر در جایگذاری آن ها در بازی الزامی است:


در قرار دادن تجهیزات و ملزومات در بازی افراط و تفریط نکنید و حد اعتدال را رعایت کنید. به بازیکن آن قدر مهمات ندهید که انجام بازی برای او بسیار راحت شود یا آن قدر در اعطای تجهیزات خساست به خرج ندهید که انجام بازی غیر ممکن شود. سعی کنید با امتحان بازی، همیشه تجهیزات اندکی، بیش از میزان لازم در اختیار بازیکن بگذارید.تناسب تجهیزات و ملزومات با مراحل بازی را رعایت کنید. اگر در مراحل پایین، یک موشک انداز در اختیار بازیکن قرار دهید تا به رویارویی با سربازی که می تواند با شلیک یک گلوگه کلت نابود شود برود، این تناسب را رعایت نکرده اید.همیشه سعی کنید تجهیزات را به مرور در اختیار بازیکن بگذارید تا با پیشرفت او در بازی، بتوانید علاقه او به کشف سلاح ها و تجهیزات جدید حفظ کنید. اگر همه انواع سلاح ها را در همان ابتدای کار در اختیار بازیکن بگذارید، جدای از نابود کردن حس ماجراجویی بازیکن، مطمئن باشید که بازیکن قدر این تجهیزات را چنان که باید و شاید نخواهد دانست. وقتی بازیکن د رمراحل اولیه مجبور باشد با چاقو به نبرد دشمن برود، بعد ها قدر یک سلاح گرم (هرچند ابتدایی) را بیشتر خواهد دانست. از طرف دیگر یکی از استاندارد های بازی ها، شروع بازی با ضعیف ترین تجهیزات است که باید به آن توجه داشته باشید.ملزومات و هر آنچه که برای بازیکن حیاتی هستند (مهمات، جعبه کمک های اولیه و ...) را در مسیر های اصلی قرار دهید تا بازیکن به سادگی قادر به یافتن و به کار بردن آن ها باشد.تجهیزات اضافی و خاص را در مسیر های فرعی یا با دسترسی سخت قرار دهید تا به نوعی پاداشی باشند برای بازیکنانی که حس جستجوی بیشتری دارند و سختی زیادی را تحمل می کنند. این کار یکی از مواردی است که شدیدا به جذابیت های بازی شما می افزاید.در بازی های استراتژی هم زمان (RTS) همواره مقدار مناسبی از منابع را در نقطه شروع قرار دهید تا بازیکن به سادگی به آن ها دسترسی داشته باشد و قادر باشد با بهره گیری از آن ها نیرو های خود را تقویت کند.با استفاده از جایگذاری ملزومات و تجهیزات و میزان استفاده از آن ها به سادگی قادر به کنترل درجه سختی بازی هستید. در این راستا تنها یک قانون را به خاطر داشته باشی: *بازی خود را مشکل، اما قابل پیروز شدن طراحی کنید.*

خوب، این هم از مبحث هوش مصنوعی.  :اشتباه:  بخش بعدی مربوط میشه به سناریو نویسی... در اولین فرصت ممکن، مبحث جدید رو شروع می کنم.  :چشمک: 
ا

----------


## LORD AELX

در مورد میزان اهمیت خط داستانی یک بازی کامپیوتری، دو نظر متفاوت وجود دارد. گروهی بر این اعتقاد هستند که خط داستانی، صرفا توجیهی است برای مابقی عناصر بازی که به نوعی نبردها، حرکات، ماجراجویی ها و ... را موجه جلوه می دهد. گروه دوم نقش خط داستان را در یک بازی کامپیوتری فوق العاده مهم می دانند و معتقدند که وجود آن حیاتی است. آن چه مسلم است این است که امروزه اکثر بازی های کامپیوتری (حتی در سبک حادثه ای) از یک خط داستان منسجم بهره می برند و دیگر دوران به دست گرفتن سلاح و کشتار حریفان مقابل بدون وجود هیچ دلیلی، به سر رسیده است و کاربران را راضی نمی کند. در این بخش به بررسی روش های استفاده از داستان در بازی های کامپیوتری، انواع خطوط داستانی، خلق شخصیت ها و نوشتن گفتگو های یک بازی می پردازیم. کسب مهارت در این مباحث به شدت وابسته به توانایی شما در نوشتن و از طرفی، استفاده از قدرت خلاقیت است. به خاطر داشته باشید که نوشتن نیز مانند هر مهارت دیگری، با تمرین زیاد ارتقا می یابد، پس با توجه به اهمیت وجود داستان در بازی های نسل نوین، یکی از مهم ترین وظایف یک طراح موفق تمرین مداوم این کار به منظور کسب مهارت کافی است.

*به کار گیری داستان در بازی های کامپیوتری*

معمولا هنگامی که شروع به ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری می کنید، از همان ابتدا داستانی در ذهن شما وجود دارد. در واقع صحنه ای از آن چه قرار است در بازی اتفاق بیفتد در ذهن دارید که به مرور آن را گسترش می دهید. فرضا صحنه ای از نبرد کابوی های اسب سوار با موجودات فضایی، می تواند ایده اولیه شما باشد. همین ایده به مرور پخته تر می شود و داستان بازی را شکل می دهد. در زمان هایی که از خود سؤالاتی می پرسید که با عبارت "جالب نیست اگر..." شروع می شوند، در حال برداشتن گام های اساسی برای پیاده سازی داستان هستید. "جالب نیست اگر کابوی ها به نبرد با موجودات فضایی بروند؟" به مرور سؤالات شما روند منطقی بازی را شکل خواهند داد. اجازه دهید همین ایده اولیه را قدم به قدم جلو ببریم:
"بازی در چه زمانی می گذرد؟ موجودات فضایی چگونه و چرا به زمین آمده اند و از چه سلاح هایی استفاده می کنند؟ کابوی ها چگونه می توانند در مقابل این موجودات مقاومت کنند؟ هدف موجودات فضایی چیست؟" و ده ها سوال دیگر که پاسخ به آن ها، داستان بازی را شکل می دهد.

فرض می کنیم موجوداتی که در کره Vulcan زندگی می کنند، از نظر منابع و ذخایر سوختی دچار کمبود شده اند و برای تأمین سوخت مورد نیاز خود به سیاره زمین آمده اند و قصد دارند از منابع زمین بهره برداری کنند. انسان هایی که روی زمین زندگی می کنند متوجه این موضوع می شوند که اتمام این منابع به منزله پایان یافتن تمدن بشری است و درصدد مقابله با این موجودات بر می آیند و گروهی از کابوی ها برای مقابله با این غریبه ها اجیر می شوند تا جلوی آن ها را بگیرند. این چند خط می تواند ایده کلی داستان شما را شکل دهد. حال شما به عنوان طراح به کمک یک گروه متخصص سناریو نویس و داستان پرداز، خط داستانی را کامل و در بازی پیاده سازی می کنید. در این مرحله، جزییات بیشتری را در بازی وارد می کنید. کابوی ها به کمک یک دانشمند، سلاح اتمی می سازند و به مقابله با این موجودات می روند. دانشمندان برای تکمیل این سلاح از سوخت سفینه های موجودات فضایی بهره می گیرند و الی آخر. (به خاطر داشته باشید که بازی شما علمی-تخیلی است و نه تاریخی! پس وجود سلاح اتمی در داستان، چندان عجیب نیست!)
بازی سرشار از دیالوگ هایی می شود که به نظر خودتان بسیار زیبا و به جا استفاده شده اند و نهایتا بازی روانه بازار می شود. پس از گذشت یک هفته، مجلات تخصصی بازی های کامپیوتری را ورق می زنید و سری به سایت های نقد بازی می زنید. آن چه می بینید برایتان غیر قابل باور است. هیچ کس توجهی به خط داستانی نداشته و کسی متوجه نشده است که سلاح اتمی چگونه ساخته شده یا موجودات فضایی چرا به زمین آمده اند. تمام زحمات و تلاش های شما و تیم داستان نویسی بیهوده بوده است و تمام آن چه بازیکنان به خاطر دارند، صحنه های نبرد و کابوی های اسب سوار و موجودات سوار بر سفینه های فضایی است. به عبارت ساده تر: "هیچ کس اهمیتی به داستان بازی نداده است."
چه اتفاقی افتاده است؟ مگر نه این که گفتیم داستان، نقش بسیار مهمی در بازی دارد؟! مگر غیر از این است که شما وقت زیادی را صرف نوشتن این داستان کرده اید؟! اتفاقی که برای شما افتاده است، چندان هم عجیب نیست، چرا؟! آیا تابحال برایتان پیش آمده است که در هنگام رانندگی به دنبال آدرسی بگردید و در حین رد شدن از یک چهار راه، برای پیدا کردن آدرس، نا خود آگاه صدای رادیوی اتومبیل خود را کم کنید و به تابلو ها نگاه کنید؟ آیا تابحال از خود پرسیده اید علت انجام این کار چیست؟ علت واضح است. صدای رادیو در این موقعیت باعث کاهش تمرکز و حواس پرتی شما می شود؛ حتی اگر مشغول گوش کردن به آن نباشید و صرفا به عنوان صدای پس زمینه وجود داشته باشد، این صدا فعالیت مغزی شما را متوجه خود می کند و از همین رو خاموش کردن رادیو، هنگام انجام یک عمل دقیق که نیاز به تمرکز دارد، طبیعی است. این دقیقا همان اتفاقی است که در بازی شما برای داستان رخ داده است.

*خاموش کردن رادیو*

شرایط انجام یک بازی کامپیوتری نیز درست مانند رانندگی در محوطه ای ناشناخته است. این موضوع به خصوص درباره بازی های حادثه ای بیشتر صدق می کند. وقتی بازیکن شدیدا درگیر بازی است و هر لحظه احتمال حمله حریف به او وجود دارد یا بازیکن مجبور است در میان شلوغی بازی به سرعت دوست و دشمن را تشخیص دهد و کوچکترین اشتباهی در این میان او را وادار به از سر گیری بازی می کند، تعجبی نیست که حواس بازیکن، متوجه داستان جذاب طراح نباشد.
اجازه دهید بحث را کمی هم از دید روان شناسانه نگاه کنیم. آبراهام ماسلو (Abraham Maslow) - روان شناس معروف - در سال 1954 و در کتاب "انگیزه و شخصیت"، نیاز های بشر را برای رسیدن به یک هدف مشخص را به شکل یک هرم (Maslow's Hierarchy of needs)(*) تعریف می کند.



(از پایین به بالا: نیاز های روانی، امنیت، تعلق خاطر، اعتبار، حقیقت بخشی)

این هرم از پنج سطح تشکیل می شود: نیاز های روانی، نیاز های امنیتی، نیاز تعلق خاطر و عشق، نیاز های اعتباری و نیاز های واقع گرایانه.
آن چه که این هرم بیان می کند، به زبان ساده این است که انسان برای رسیدن به هر هدفی که در ذهن دارد، باید ابتدا نیازهای ابتدایی (آب، غذا، هوا و ...) را برطرف کند. سپس در مرحله بعد، نیاز به سرپناه و گرما در اولویت قرار می گیرد و الی آخر. در یک بازی کامپیوتری نیز می توان هرم ماسلو را تعریف کرد:



(از پایین به بالا: صفحه تعاملی، امنیت، هدف، داستان)

طبقات این هرم بیانگر موارد زیر هستند:

بازیکن ابتدا باید با صفحه تعاملی اصلی (Interface) بازی ارتباط برقرار کند. تا وقتی بازیکن، کارکرد دکمه ها و روش کنترل در بازی را درک نکرده است، فکر او به هیچ عنوان نمی تواند معطوف داستان بازی شود.در مرحله بعدی، بازیکن باید احساس امنیت کند. وقتی که بازیکن در هراس از این موضوع به سر می برد که هر لحظه احتمال حمله حریف وجود دارد، روایت داستان بی معناست. پس ابتدا باید بازیکن در محلی قرار گیرد که با احساس آرامش بتواند خط داستانی مد نظر طراح را پی گیری کند.گام بعدی این است که بازیکن باید هدف بازی را به درستی درک کند. تا وقتی بازیکن در این اندیشه است که در این مرحله از بازی باید چه کاری انجام دهد و توقع بازی از او چیست، توجهی به داستان بازی نخواهد داشت. بازیکن ها همواره برای رسیدن به هدف هر مرحله را مهم ترین وظیفه خود در بازی می دانند و این امر فکر آن ها را کاملا به خود مشغول کرده است.نهایتا پس از دستیابی به سه سطح اولیه هرم، نوبت به بیان داستان برای بازیکن و پیشبرد خط داستانی از طرف او می رسد.
با توجه به موارد فوق می توانید به سادگی علت نادیده گرفته شدن داستان را دریابید. بازیکن قبل از بذل توجه به داستان، باید حواس خود را متوجه بسیاری از موارد دیگر کند و تا وقتی شرایط برای او فراهم نشده اند، روایت داستان، صرفا اتلاف وقت است. حال شاید بهتر متوجه شده باشید که چرا بازیکنان اهمیتی ندادند که سلاح اتمی در دستان کابوی های 50 سال پیش چه می کرده است!

----------


## LORD AELX

*گنجاندن داستان بازی*

حال که متوجه اشکال کار خود شده اید، نوبت به بررسی روش های حل آن می رسد. در واقع مهم ترین نکته این است که تشخیص دهید چه زمانی شروع به روایت داستان کنید و تشخیص این زمان، نقش حیاتی در موفقیت بازی شما دارد. روایت داستان در بازی های کامپیوتری تفاوت زیادی با روایت داستان در رسانه های خطی (Linear Medias) مانند کتاب و فیلم دارد؛ چرا که در رسانه های خطی، بیننده یا خواننده موظف به حرکت در مسیری است که توسط خالق اثر برای او تعیین شده است و حق انتخاب دیگری ندارد اما با توجه به ویژگی بازی های کامپیوتری و وجود خط داستانی انشعابی، روایت داستان در این جا شکل و شمایل دیگری به خود می گیرد. در بازی های کامپیوتری، کاربر در نحوه پیشبرد داستان نقش کلیدی دارد و توجه به این نکته برای طراح ضروری است. شاید با توجه به مواردی که تا کنون مطرح کردیم روایت داستان یک بازی کامپیوتری به نظرتان بسیار مشکل برسد اما به خاطر داشته باشید که شما از یک کمک با ارزش نیز بهره می برید: "کاربر"
کاربران امروزه بیش از هر زمان دیگری به دنبال بازی هایی هستند که از روایت داستانی مناسبی بهره می برند و همین موضوع به کمک شما می آید تا کارتان را ساده تر کنید. بسیاری از بازی های نا موفق، از جلوه های بصری و صوتی ماسبی بهره می برند اما صرفا به دلیل عدم وجود انسجام روایی و استفاده از داستانی که در کاربر ایجاد انگیزه کند، از طرف بازیکنان با بی مهری رو به رو شده اند و در بازار فروش شکست خوردند. بازیکن توقع دارد که بازی از داستان مناسب بهره ببرد. طراح نیز می خواهد داستانش را روایت کند و در این میان تعیین روش مناسب برای برقراری ارتباط و روایت داستان به بهترین نحو ممکن، اهمیت زیادی پیدا می کند. توجه به موارد زیر نقش مهمی در شکل گیری نحوه روایت داستان در بازی های کامپیوتری دارد:

*1. پایین آوردن سطوح ابتدایی هرم*

به خاطر دارید که هرم نیازهای بازیکن از چهار سطح تشکیل می شود که در آن تأمین سه سطح ابتدایی، برای دستیابی به سطح چهارم (بیان داستان) الزامی است. حال اگر به نحوی سه سطح ابتدایی را ساده تر کنید، رسیدن به مرحله چهارم آسان تر خواهد بود؛ مثلا سعی کنید صفحه تعاملی بازی را تا حد امکان ساده طراحی کنید و نحوه کنترل را برای بازیکنان آسان کنید. اهداف بزرگ بازی را به قسمت های کوچکتر تقسیم کنید تا درک و دستیابی به آن ها ساده تر باشد. بازی های با سبک روایی-معمایی (Adventure) بهترین مثال در این زمینه هستند. با توجه به این که این بازی ها بیش از هر سبک دیگری مبتنی بر داستان هستند، تنظیمات آن ها بسیار ساده است و کنترل شخصیت ها معمولا از طریق کلیک کردن در قسمت های مختلف محیط و فضا و یا انتخاب فرامین از پیش تعریف شده، امکان پذیر است. (مجموعه بازی های Monkey Island و Grim Fandango از بهترین نمونه های این سبک و این روش کار هستند.)
استفاده از تکنیک پایین آوردن سطوح هرم در بازی های این سبک بسیار کارآمد است، اما با توجه به این که امروزه عناوین تولید شده در این سبک بسیار محدود هستند و کاربران تمایل بیشتری به سبک هایی چون حادثه ای، استراتژی و ... دارند، رعایت نکات دیگری نیز الزامی است.

*2. تغییر وضعیت بازی*

یکی دیگر از تکنیک هایی که امروزه بسیار مورد استفاده طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری قرار می گیرد، تغییر وضعیت بیت حالت انجام بازی (Game Play) و روایت داستان (Story Telling) است. بدین معنی که طراح برای مدت زمانی محدود، کنترل بازی توسط کاربر را غیر ممکن می کند و به بیان داستان می پردازد. با سلب قدرت کنترل از بازیکن، عملا سه سطح اولیه هرم مد نظر قرار می گیرند و بازیکن آماده شنیدن داستان مورد نظر می شود.
بیان داستان در این تکنیک معمولا از طریق صحنه های میان بازی (Cutscenes) صورت می گیرد یعنی بازیکن بدون وجود قدرت تعامل برای لحظاتی فیلم با انیمیشنی را که طراح برای پیشبرد داستان مد نظر دارد، تماشا می کند و سپس با بازگشت به محیط، بازی را ادامه می دهد (البته در برخی بازی ها همانند Flash Point تنها قدرت حرکت و تیراندازی از بازیکن صلب می شود و داستان یا دستوراتی که از طرف فرمانده اعلام می شود، بازگو می شود). نمایش گفتگوی بین شخصیت و مشاهده نتیجه کاری که بازیکن انجام داده است، مهم ترین اهدافی هستند که در این صحنه ها توسط طراح پی گیری می شوند. مهم ترین مشکل موجود در این روش، این است که با سلب قدرت بازی از کاربر، او را از جو و حس و حالی که طی بازی به آن رسیده است، جدا می کنید. رمز موفقیت در به کار بردن صحنه های میانی این است که بدانید "*چه زمان*" از آن ها استفاده کنید. اکثر بازی های موفق از چنین صحنه هایی میان مراحل مختلف بازی و در زمانی که بازیکن به هدف خاص یک مرحله دست یافته است، استفاده می کنند تا در عین پیشبرد خط داستانی، قادر به حفظ علاقه کاربر و حال و هوای بازی نیز باشند. به عنوان مثال وقتی بازیکن در یک مرحله، یکی از حریفان اصلی را نابود می کند، طراح می تواند قبل از قرار دادن بازیکن در مرحله بعدی، به او نشان دهد که کشتن حریف مورد نظر، چه نتیجه ای در بر داشته است و با بیان داستان، ذهن کاربر را برای مرحله بعد آماده کند. بازی هایی چون Return to Castle Wolfenstein ،Doom 3 ،Out laws و Dracula I,II از بهترین نمونه هایی هستند که از این تکنیک بهره برده اند.

*3. کنار هم چیدن قطعات کوچک*

یکی دیگر از روش های بیان داستان این است که داستان را به قسمت های کوچک تقسیم کنید و کاری کنید که بازیکن با کنار هم قرار دادن آن ها (مانند پازل) از داستان مطلع شود.
به عنوان مثال شخصیت های غیر قابل کنترل توسط بازیکن (NPC) که در گوشه و کنار بازی به سر می برند، هر یک می توانند بیانگر قسمتی از داستان مورد نظر طراح باشند یا مثلا می توان روایت مورد نظر را در روزنامه هایی منعکس کرد که در گوشه و کنار بازی قرار گرفته اند و بازیکن با مطالعه آن ها از خط داستانی بازی آگاه می شود. استفاده از این روش بسیار جذاب است اما یک مشکل اساسی دارد: معمولا ترتیب روایت داستان از دست طراح خارج می شود و حالتی مطلقا غیر خطی پیدا می کند، چرا که طراح نمی تواند مسیر حرکت بازیکن را دقیقا پیش بینی کند و این احتمال وجود دارد که فرضا کاربر پیش از دست یافتن به روزنامه پنجم، روزنامه ششم را پیدا کرده و آن را مطالعه کرده باشد. به همین دلیل استفاده از این روش معمولا در کنار روش های دیگر متداول است، یعنی طراح اطلاعات حیاتی را از طریق صحنه های میانی به کاربر منتقل می کند و آن بخشی از اطلاعات را که ترتیب دریافت آن ها اهمیت چندانی ندارد یا دانستن آن ها برای کاربر حیاتی نیست، به این روش ارایه می کند تا عملا نادیده گرفتن اطلاعات حیاتی توسط کاربر را امکان ناپذیر کند.

*4. استفاده از راوی*

از این روش معمولا در سه حالت استفاده می شود: حالت اول استفاده از شخصیتی است که در طول بازی همراه بازیکن است و وظیفه روایت داستان را بر عهده دارد و تدرتا تأثیری در محیط بازی به جای می گذارد، حیوانات دست آموز مانند پرنده ها، سگ و ... یکی از متداول ترین انواع این شخصیت ها هستند که توسط طراحان به منظور بیان داستان مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند (به عنوان نمونه نگاهی داشته باشید به یازی Jack & Daxter ساخته شرکت Naughty Dogs).
حالت دوم استفاده از شخصیتی نامرئی است که صدای او در طول بازی راهنمای بازیکن است و داستان را برای او روایت می کند (مااند بازی های Thief و Hitman).
نهایتا سومین حالت، استفاده از خود شخصیت اصلی است. شخصیت اصلی می تواند با صحبت کردن با خود، در واقع انتقال دهنده اطلاعات مورد نیاز به کاربر باشد (مانند بازی های Dracula I,II و Monkey Islansd).

----------


## LORD AELX

امروز از اول این تاپیک رو مرور کردم... میدونید، حقیقتش متوجه شدم چقدر از هدفی که داشتم فاصله گرفتم و راه رو کمی کج رفتم. در واقع هدف من از ایجاد این تاپیک و فعالیت در اون، آموزش تمام مفاهیم مربوط به ساخت بازی های رایانه ای بود. مثل: چگونگی شروع کار، قوانین طراحی، تخصص های تیم تولید، مدیریت تیم، گرافیک، برنامه نویسی، کار با انجین ها، صداگذاری، روانشناسی و ... و ... و ... . ولی با چسبیدن به مقاله ای که قبلا با یکی از بچه ها نوشته بودیم و رونویسی آن، به مرور این ایده از ذهنم خارج شد. من می بایست این مطالب را فقط در یک پست و به صورت PDF ارایه می کردم و یا اینکه نهایتا آن را در یک تاپیک جداگانه می نوشتم و لینکی از آن را در این تاپیک قرار می دادم.

قول می دهم بعد از تمام شدن این مقاله، این تاپیک را کمی تغییر بدهم و ساختمان آن را از نو پایه ریزی کنم و هدف اصلی را که همان آموزش هایی کاملا کاربردی و جامع در زمینه بازی سازی هست را در اینجا قرار دهم.

خوش باشید  :قلب:

----------


## khorzu

سلام
جای همچین متنی توی منابع فارسی خالی بود . کار شما خیلی  باارزش هست و من واقعا چیز یاد می گیرم ، مخصوصا اینکه خوندن این جور متن ها  به زبون اصلی به خاطر وجود اصطلاحات چند معنایی واقعا سخته . در هر حال به  خاطر این مقاله ها ممنونم و منتظر بقیه اونها هم هستیم .
 pdf شدن اونها هم به نظر خیلی مفید می اد .

----------


## LORD AELX

*نوشتن داستان

* با توجه به آن چه مبنی بر غیر خطی بودن داستان بازی های کامپیوتری ذکر شد، طرز نگارش داستان یک بازی کامپیوتری، تفاوت زیادی با داستان موجود در فیلم یا کتاب دارد. مهم ترین نکته این است که توجه داشته باشید داستان بازی های کامپیوتری عمدتا "شخصیت محور" هستند. بدین معنی که طراح، راوی داستانی است که برای یک شخصیت یا گروهی از افراد اتفاق می افتد و از طرفی روایت همین داستان نیز به کمک سایر شخصیت های بازی صورت می گیرد. شخصیت های غیر قابل کنترل توسط بازیکن (NPC) می توانند به عنوان نقاط حاوی اطلاعات بازی به کار گرفته شوند و با حرکت بازیکن در مسیر و رسیدن از یک نقطه اطلاعاتی به نقطه دیگر، خط داستانی نیز پیش برود. شخصیت پردازی این NPC ها و صرف وقت روی طراحی آن ها، می تواند باعث رضایت خاطر بازیکن از بازی شود، چرا که شخصیت های مناسب، یکی از مواردی هستند که باعث می شوند بازیکن از داستان بازی لذت برده و درگیر آن شود. برای خلق موجوداتی به یاد ماندنی در یک بازی کامپیوتری، توجه به هر دو پارامتر مشخصه (Characteristic) و شخصیت (Character) الزامی است. بر اساس نظر پرفسور مک کی (Prof. McKee) که در کتاب او تحت عنوان "داستان" (Story) مطرح شده است، مشخصه ها در واقع همان ویژگی های قابل رؤیت و قابل حس هستند. شکل ظاهری، رنگ، نحوه تکلم و ... همگی می توانند از ویژگی های یک کخلوق کامپیوتری باشند اما شخصیت این مخلوق بر اساس انتخاب هایی که در مراحل مختلف انجام می دهد، شکل می گیرد و معنی پیدا می کند. انتخاب بین خوب و بد، نحوه برخورد با شرایط بحرانی و ... همگی شکل دهنده شخصیت یک مخلوق هستند. هنگام ساخت یک مخلوق کامپیوتری، اعمال مشخصه ها بسیار ساده است. پرنده ای که کلاه لبه دار به سر می گذارد و یک کوله پشتی دارد، مردی که لباس رسمی پوشیده و مو های مرتبی دارد یا پیرمردی که کلاه حصیری به سر گذاشته و شلوار جین پوشیده است، هر یک به نوعی مشخصه های خاصی را ارایه می دهند اما وضعیت در مورد شخصیت پردازی به مراتب دشوار تر است. نحوه واکنش نشان دادن شخصیت به هر یک از اعمال کاربر و تعریف آن ها در هوش مصنوعی بازی یکی از وظایفی است که جهت شخصیت پردازی صحیح انجام می شود و زمان بسیار زیادی را از طراح می گیرد. با وجود این، اگر تصمیم دارید داستان بازی را به نقطه قوت کار خود تبدیل کنید، صرف انرژی و زمان بدیهی است. برخی از نکاتی که برای شخصیت پردازی صحیح و اصولی به کار یک طراح می آیند، به قرار زیر هستند:

در شخصیت پردازی به جای استفاده از امکانات سمعی، بیشتر از امکانات بصری بهره ببرید. نشان دادن نحوه واکنش یک شخصیت به یک عمل خاص به مراتب تأثیر گذار تر از توصیف آن است.شخصیت را در وضعیت های مختلف قرار دهید و برای هر حالت، واکنش مناسبی در نظر بگیرید. او را عصبانی کنید، به او آرامش دهید، او را بترسانید و نهایتا او را وادار به تصمیم گیری در موقعیت های مختلف کنید تا بازیکن با مشاهده واکنش های مختلف، پی به شخصیت این مخلوق ببرد.شخصیت بازی خود را دوست داشته باشید. طراحی مجددو مجدد آن ها تا زمان رسیدن به حد ایده آل و صرف وقت برای این شخصیت ها نقش بسیار مؤثری در موفقیت بازی دارد.استفاده از گوینده های حرفه ای برای صدای شخصیت ها، تأثیرات شگفت انگیزی دارد. سعی کنید از صداهایی استفاده کنید که از نظر ذهنی به شخصیت مخلوق کامپیوتری شما نزدیک هستند و برخی از مشخصه های او را در بر می گیرند.شخصیت ها را به گونه ای طراحی کنید که نقاط ضعفی نیز داشته باشند تا وجود این نقاط ضعف، آن ها را برای بازیکن باور پذیر کند.کاری کنید تا هر عملی که یک شخصیت انجام می دهد، با هدف و دلیل خاصی باشد و علت عمل او برای بازیکن مشخص باشد.
 
 *شخصیت بازیکن

* یکی از مهم ترین تفاوت های روایت داستان در رسانه هایی چون فیلم های سینمایی با بازی های کامپیوتری این است که در فیلم ها، شخصیت پردازی بازیکن اصلی اهمیت بسیار زیادی دارد اما در بازی های کامپیوتری (بر خلاف آن چه به نظر می رسد) نیازی به شخصیت پردازی بازیکن اصلی نیست، چرا که کاربر در حین بازی و از طریق واکنش ها و عملکرد شخصیتی که کنترلش را بر عهده دارد، به شخصیت او شکل می دهد؛ به عنوان مثال در بازی GTA وقتی بازیکن در موقعیتی قرار می گیرد که بین کمک به سارقین اتومبیل یا همکاری با پلیس، دست به انتخاب می زند، انجام همین انتخاب تعریف کننده خصوصیات شخصیتی مخلوق است. در این میان توجه به یک نکته اهمیت بسیار زیادی دارد، سعی نکنید بازیکن را وادار به پیروی از مسیر خاصی کنید که در آن هیچ نقشی ندارد و قادر به انتخاب نیست. به عنوان مثال، وقتی در یک بازی، طی یک صحنه میانی که کاربر در آن نقشی ندارد، به او نشان می دهید که شخصیت اصلی بین کمک به دوست خود یا نابود کردن یکی از دشمنان اصلی، گزینه اول را انتخاب می کند، این قانون را زیر پا گذاشته اید، چرا که شاید بازیکن تمایل به انتخاب گزینه دوم داشته باشد. در حالی که طراح چنین امکانی را فراهم نکرده است. پیروی از این قانون پیچیده تر از آن است که در ابتدای کار به نظر می رسد و به سناریو و خط داستانی بازی بستگی دارد؛ به عنوان مثال فرض کنید در ابتدای داستان، با یک انیمیشن چند دقیقه ای شخصیت بازیکن اصلی را به کاربر معرفی کرده اید؛ فرضا پلیسی وظیفه شناس که مهم ترین دغدغه او مبارزه با بی قانونی است. حال در حین بازی، اعطای حق انتخاب بین خوب و بد، چندان منطقی به نظر نمی رسد، چرا که شما قبلا شخصیت این بازیکن را تعریف کرده اید و کاربر نه تنها نباید قادر به تغییر آن باشد، بلکه چنین توقعی هم ندارد. فرض کنید در بازی Return to Caste Wolfestein، شخصیت اصلی ناگهان تصمیم بگیرد به جای مبارزه با ارتش نازی ها، با آن ها همکاری کند! با این کار جدای از آن که منطق بازی خود را زیر سوال برده اید، عملا ادامه بازی را امکان ناپذیر می کنید. در نقطه مقابل، نسل جدید بازی های کامپیوتری موفق، با بهره گیری از اعطای حق انتخاب به کاربر (تقریبا در تمامی زمینه ها)، استاندارد های جدیدی را پایه گذاری کرده اند؛ به عنوان مثال در مجموعه بازی های GTA، کاربر می تواند سناریوی بازی را کاملا نادیده گرفته و در حالت آزاد (Free Mode) به انجام بازی بپردازد. همکاری با پلیس در دستگیری مجرمین، سرقت اتومبیل ها، ایجاد آشوب در شهر، رساندن مسافرین به مقصد در نقش یک راننده تاکسی، ایفای نقش یک راننده آمبولانس و ... تنها گوشه هایی از دنیای عظیمی هستند که حق انتخاب کاربر در آن، در بالاترین درجه اهمیت قرار گرفته است. این گونه بازی ها جذابیت غیر قابل انکاری دارند اما به همان میزان، دشواری طراحی آن ها نیز صد چندان می شود، چرا که تیم طراح باید تمامی واکنش های مناسب را برای هر یک از کنش های کاربر پیش بینی کرده و در بازی پیاده سازی کند.. به عنوان یک طراح آماتور، سعی کنید در ابتدا با ایجاد یک سناریوی از پیش تعریف شده، در قسمت هایی از بازی نیز دست بازیکن را در انتخاب باز بگذارید. در عین حال به این نکته هم توجه داشته باشید که انتخاب های بازیکن نباید منطق بازی و پیوستگی خط داستانی را از بین ببرد و با ماهیت کلی بازی در تضاد قرار گیرد.

 *شخصیت پردازی حریف

* شخصیت پردازی حریفن اصلی که بازیکن معمولا در انتهای بازی با آن ها روبرو می شود، یکی از مهم ترین وظایف طراح بازی است. هیچ چیزی بدتر از آن نیست که بازیکن در انتهای بازی رو در روی حریفی قرار بگیرد که هیچ انگیزه ای برای نابود کردن او ندارد. طراح باید در طول بازی و قدم به قدم سعی کند شخصیت حریف نهایی را به نحوی شکل دهد که بازیکن از نظر ذهنی آماده 
رویارویی با او شود. برای انجام این کار توجه به نکات زیر بسیار کارآمد است:
 
سعی کنید به موازات پیشبرد بازی توسط بازیکن، او را از طریق دیالوگ ها، صحنه های میانی و ... با شخصیت حریف اصلی آشنا کنید. فرضا یک صحنه میانی که طی آن حریف نهایی (که بازیکن هنوز قادر به رویارویی با او نیست) دست به کشتن خانواده و دوستان شخصیت اصلی می زند، می تواند انگیزه بازیکن برای نبرد را تا حد زیادی افزایش دهد.این که بازیکن با حریف نهایی هم ذات پنداری کند، به مراتب بسیار بهتر از این است که حریف نهایی برای او کاملا بیگانه باشد. پس سعی کنید جنبه های شخصیتی گوناگون حریف نهایی را در خلال بازی به نحو مناسب شکل دهید.کاری کنید که حریف نهایی نیز در کنار همه ویژگی ها، دارای نقاط ضعف هم باشد. این کار باعث می شود تا حریف نهایی برای بازیکن باور پذیر تر جلوه کند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*سناریوی بازی

* سناریوی بازی، عبارت است از داستانی که با کنار هم قرار دادن مجموعه ای از اتفاقات که بازیکن نیز در آن ها نقش دارد، شکا گرفته است. این سناریو در نگاهی کلی، تقریبا مشابه سناریوی یک فیلم، از شروع و پایان تعریف شده ای بهره می برد. تفاوت اصلی، در اتفاقات میانی است که در یک بازی کامپیوتری بازیکن با دخالت در آن ها، مسیر بازی را از حالت خطی خارج می کند. با نگاهی دقیق در خواهید یافت که سناریوی بازی های کامپیوتری به یک "کلیشه" تبدیل شده است: "یک قهرمان که به مقابله با خیل عظیم حریفانی با توانایی های زیاد می رود و معمولا سرنوشت جهان در دستان او است." نبردی کلیشه ای بین خیر و شر که بازیکن عمدتا در گروه "خوب ها" به انجام بازی می پردازد. یکی از دلایل کلیشه شدن سناریوی بازی های کامپیوتری این است که اکثر این بازی ها، حول و حوش "ماجراجویی" شکل می گیرند. ماجراجویی نیز معمولا شکل دهنده داستانی است که بازیکن اصلی آن در خلال حوادثی که پیش می آید درگیر نبرد با نبرد هایی می شود که باید در آن ها پیروز شود. متأسفانه هر چند انواع ماجراجویی بسیار گوناگون است اما در کلیت قضیه، باز همه آن ها از فرمول خاصی پیروی می کنند. این موضوع، سناریو نویسی را اندکی با مشکل مواجه می کند. وجود این کلیشه ها در سناریوی بازی، جنبه مثبتی نیز دارد. پیروی از قواعد از پیش تعریف شده باعث می شود که بازیکن در محیط بازی احساس راحتی کن، چرا که قواعد کلی کار را قبلا در نمونه های دیگر نیز تجربه کرده است؛ به عنوان مثال آن دسته از بازیکنانی که بازی Unreal Tournament را تجربه کرده اند، مطمئنا به سرعت با محیط بازی Quake III Arena خو می گیرند. خطر اصلی استفاده از کلیشه ها نیز این است که می توانند باعث کسل شدن کاربر شوند. تنها راه اجتناب از این موضوع، به کاربردن شخصیت های منحصر به فرد است. شخصیت هایی که می توانند در عین افزایش جذابیت، بازی را برای کاربر به تجربه ای فراموش نشدنی تبدیل کنند.

 *خلق سناریوی مناسب

* هر داستان به نوعی در بر گیرنده پاسخ به شش سوال است: "چه کسی، چه زمانی، چه مکانی، چرا، چه چیزی و چگونه". شخصیت های بازی، پاسخ به سوال "چه کسی؟" هستند. تنظیمات بازی، محیط و فضا به سوالات "چه زمانی؟" و "چه مکانی" پاسخ می دهند. پاسخ به سه سوال باقیمانده، شکل دهنده سناریوی بازی است. در هر بازی شخصیت هایی در زمان و مکانی خاص وجود دارند، اما "وجود داشتن" آن ها کافی نیست. ایجاد انگیزه و بیان علت حرکت این شخصیت ها در طول مسیر داستان وظیفه اولیه یک طراح برای خلق سناریوی مناسب است.

 *چه چیزی

* فرض کنید در حال مطالعه کتابی هستید که شخصیت اصلی آن فیزیکدانی است که در یک آزمایشگاه کار می کند. در فصل اول کتاب می خوانید که این شخصیت، صبح از خواب بیدار می شود، صبحانه می خورد، لباس می پوشد، به محل کار خود می رود، چهار ساعت تمام کار می کند، ناهار می خورد، مجددا چهار ساعت کار می کند، محل کار خود را ترک می کند، به خانه باز می گردد، تلویزیون تماشا می کند، شام می خورد و نهایتا می خوابد. صبح روز بعد نیز دقیقا همین سلسله وقایع اتفاق می افتد و روز های بعد نیز به همین روال طی می شوند. مطمئنا چیزی نمی گذرد که کتاب را به گوشه ای پرتاب کرده و از خیر آن می گذرید. علت این است که هیچ "*اتفاق خاصی*" در داستان پیش نمی آید و حرکات و اعمال زیادی که شخصیت اصلی در طول یک شبانه روز انجام می دهد، ارزش مطالعه و بررسی را ندارند. به بیان ساده تر خبری از "ماجراجویی" نیست. حال بیایید موقعیت را کمی عوض کنیم: "فیزیکدان داستان ما در آزمایشگاهی محرمانه در تأسیسات نظامی مشغول به کار است." تا به این جای کار حداقل کاری کرده ایم که موقعیت او چندان عادی نباشد. "فیزیکدان مورد نظر، مسئولیت بسیار مهمی در تیمی دارد که وظیفه دارند سوختی جدید که قرار است جایگزین سوخت فسیلی شود، پیدا کنند و موفقیت این تیم در این مأموریت می تواند دنیا را عوض کند." با انجام چنین تغییراتی، مشکل اول داستان را حل کرده ایم.

 *چرا

* حال فرض کنید که روال داستان بر اساس آن چه تا بحال گفتیم، ادامه می یابد. ”فیزیکدان "مهم" داستان ما، هر روز به آزمایشگاه "محرمانه" می رود و روی پروژه ای "حیاتی" کار می کند.” بسیار خوب! اگر قرار باشد داستان باز هم به همین شکل تکرار شود، عملا تنها کاری که کرده ایم این است که به آن داستان کسالت بار اولیه، اندکی شاخ و برگ داده ایم. شاخ و برگ هایی که به هیچ عنوان به تنهایی نمی توانند انگیزه ای برای دنبال کردن داستان ایجاد کنند. در ادامه کار، فرض می کنیم "اگر خبری از فعالیت های این تیم به بیرون درز کند، گروهی به مقابله با موفقیت این پروژه بر می خیزند." پاسخ گویی به این سوال که چرا باید گروهی در مقابل پروژه ای سودمند قرار گیرند، می تواند سناریوی شما را باور پذیر کند، مثلا شرکت های نفتی که منافعشان به خطر افتاده است، می توانند انگیزه قوی ای داشته باشند. با طرح چنین سوالاتی و پاسخ گویی به آن ها، داستان شما قدم به قدم کامل تر می شود اما هنوز یک مشکل باقی است. *
چگونه

* حریف مقابل چگونه از موفقیت پروژه جلوگیری خواهد کرد؟ فیزیکدان و تیم همکاران او چگونه در مقابل کارشکنی ها پیروز خواهد شد؟ پاسخ گویی به سوالاتی از این دست، داستان شما را کامل خواهد کرد. این که داستان چگونه پایان پیدا کند، فعلا اهمیتی ندارد. تنها چیزی که می دانیم این است که از مجموعه ای از اعمال روزمره کسالت بار، داستانی ساختیم که با ایجاد تنش و برخورد در آن، سعی در جلب نظر مخاطب داریم. داستانی که هدف اصلی آن، این است که مخاطب را تا انتها درگیر بازی کند. *
کسب ایده

* اگر بدانید که کجا ها دنبال ایده بگردید، روزانه بیش از ده ها ایده خوب برای نوشتن داستان یک بازی کامپیوتری خواهید داشت. بهترین منبع شما، "اخبار روزانه" است. روزنامه ها، شبکه های خبری، اینترنت و حتی نگاهی به اتفاقات روزمره دور و بر، می توانند به عنوان منابعی غنی از ایده های جالب برای ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری مورد استفاده قرار بگیرند. گفته می شود که 
حقیقت به مراتب عجیب تر از اتفاقات تخیلی است؛ منتها آن چه در این میان اهمیت دارد نحوه نگرش به حقایق است. تقریبا همه بازی های کامپیوتری در سبک های حادثه ای، روایی، استراتژی و نقش آفرینی به نوعی بازسازی نبرد معروف بین خیر و شر هستند اما آن چه در این میان تفاوت ایجاد می کند، نوع نگرش طراح به این نبرد و استفاده از قوه خلاقیت است. نیازی نیست که همیشه داستان جدیدی را بیان کنید. بسیاری از داستان های قدیمی می توانند با دیدی خلاقانه، بسیار مورد توجه قرار بگیرند؛ به عنوان مثال جالب است بدانید که انیمیشن بسیار موفق "شیر شاه" (Lion King) بازسازی خلاقانه اثر جاودانه ویلیام شکسپیر است. می توانید حدس بزنید کدام اثر؟ "هملت" (Hamlet) ! کشته شدن پدر، نبرد با عموی بدجنس و ... همگی برگرفته از داستان هملت هستند که هزاران فیلم و تئاتر بر اساس آن شکل گرفته اند اما هنوز هم یک ذهن خلاق می تواند این اثر شگفت انگیز را به روایتی نوین بیان کند. پس سعی کنید از قدرت تصور و خلاقیت خود به بهترین شکل ممکن استفاده کنید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*دیالوگ*

گفتگوی مابین شخصیت ها، نقش اساسی در خط داستانی و سناریوی بازی دارد. از دیالوگ ها معمولا برای نشان دادن خصوصیات یک شخصیت، راهنمایی بازیکن یا پیشبرد خط داستانی بازی استفاده می شود. دیالوگ ها معمولا به کمک "خطوط صدا" (Voice Lines) در بازی به کار گرفته می شوند. خطوط صدا عبارتند از فایل های صوتی که در بر گیرنده یک جمله یا قسمتی از یک گفتگو هستند و معمولا طولانی تر از یک پاراگراف نیستند. به عنوان مثال به گفتگویی که در ادامه می آید، توجه کنید:

- بازیکن: « شما ها این جا چیکار می کنید؟ بقیه کابوی ها مشغول جنگیدن هستند. بهتره شما هم بیاین تا با همدیگه به سمت محل درگیری بریم. »
- کابوی اول: « ما نمی تونیم با تو بیایم. این انبار پر از مواد منفجره است و ما این جا نگهبانی میدیم که یه وقت به دست دشمن نیفته. »

چنین دیالوگی بر اساس آن چه در مورد خطوط صدا گفته شد، به شکل زیر در می آید:

VL1 : « شما ها این جا چیکار می کنید؟ »
VL2 : « بقیه کابوی ها مشغول جنگیدن هستند. »
VL3 : « بهتره شما هم بیاین تا با همدیگه به سمت محل درگیری بریم. »
VL4 : « ما نمیتونیم با تو بیایم. »
VL5 : « این انبار پر از مواد منفجره است و ما این جا نگهبانی میدیم که یه وقت به  دست دشمن نیفته. »

مشاهده می کنید که معمولا با هر مکثی در جمله، یک خط صدا شکل می گیرد. تقسیم بندی یک دیالوگ به خطوط صدا، معمولا بر اساس نوع استفاده و سلیقه متخصص صوت بازی، قابل تغییر است. به عنوان مثال در برخی بازی ها، مانند اکثر نمونه های سبک ورزشی، خطوط صدا کوتاه تر و شکسته تر می شوند. به جمله زیر دقت کنید:

" شما اولین پیچ از مسیر ده کیلومتری مسابقه را پشت سر گذاشته و نفر سوم هستید. "

با توجه به حالات مختلفی که در بازی پیش می آید، متخصصان برای صرفه جویی در زمان و ساده تر کردن کار، این جمله را به شکل زیر به خطوط صدا تقسیم می کنند:

< شما > < اولین > < پیچ از مسیر > < ده > < کیلومتری مسابقه را پشت سر گذاشته اید و نفر > < سوم > < هستید. >

این نوع تقسیم بندی به طراحان اجازه می دهد تا بر اساس شرایط متغیر بازی، کلمات "اولین"، "ده" و "سوم" را با خطوط صدای مناسب جایگزین کنند و جدای از صرفه جویی در زمان و کار لازم، حجم بازی را نیز پایین بیاورند. در صورتیکه بخواهید لحن جمله حفظ شود، انجام این تقسیم بندی بسیار مشکل است و حتی متخصصان صوت نیز به کمک ابزار های پیشرفته، زمان زیادی را صرف این گونه تقسیم بندی خطوط صدا می کنند؛ اما با وجود این، انجام چنین کاری به مراتب ساده تر از ضبط هزاران نمونه از خطوط صدا و به کار گیری آن ها است.

----------


## LORD AELX

*نوشتن دیالوگ*

نوشتن دیالوگ برای بازی های کامپیوتری تفاوت بسیار زیادی با دیالوگ نویسی برای فیلم ها و سایر رسانه ها دارد، چرا که در بازی های کامپیوتری، بازیکن تحمل شنیدن جملات طولانی را ندارد و دوست دارد هر چه سریع تر درگیر بازی شود (به استثنای بازی های سبک روایی - معمایی). در واقع در بازی های حادثه ای که قرار است دیالوگی را وارد بازی کنید، بهتر است زمان این دیالوگ را بین 7 تا 11 ثانیه حفظ کنید.
فرض کنید در حین جنگ، می خواهید از طریق بی سیم، گفتگویی بین بازیکن و یکی از NPC ها داشته باشید؛ به دو نمونه که در ادامه می آید، توجه کنید:

خط صدای NPC: « از من پشتیبانی کنید تا به سنگر دشمن برسم. »
خط صدای پاسخ (نا مناسب): « چشم فرمانده؛ من با شلیک گلوله از شما پشتیبانی می کنم تا به مقصد برسید. »
خط صدای پاسخ (مناسب): « بله فرمانده. »

در واقع این کوتاه کردن پاسخ از سه جنبه به کمک شما می آید:

با یک گفتگوی طولانی، باعث از بین رفتن تمرکز کاربر نمی شوید.حجم فایل صوتی را پایین می آویرد.می توانید از این پاسخ در قسمت های دیگر نیز استفاده کنید.
توجه به نکته سوم هنگام تهیه خطوط صدا بسیار کارآمد است. در واقع هنر یک دیالوگ نویس بازی های کامپیوتری این است که با نوشتن دیالوگ های چند منظوره بتواند از آن ها در قسمت های مختلف بازی استفاده کند. به عنوان مثال به دیالوگ های زیر توجه کنید:

- فرمانده : « مهمات بیشتری برای من بفرستید. »
- پاسخ  : « بله فرمانده. »
- فرمانده  : « با سه نفر از سرباز های دیگر، دنبال من بیایید. »
- پاسخ  : « بله فرمانده. »

البته توجه به این نکته نیز ضروری است که نباید با تکرار بیش از حد یک دیالوگ، باعث دلزدگی کاربر شوید. اگر قرار باشد بازیکن در مقابل هر درخواستی فقط از دیالوگ "بله فرمانده" استفاده کند، این امر سریعا باعث دلزدگی کاربر از بازی خواهد شد. برای رعایت این نکته در عین چند منظوره نگاه داشتن دیالوگ ها، سعی کنید از دیالوگ های مشابه استفاده کنید. به عنوان نمونه در مثال قبلی می توانید از دیالوگ های "بله قربان"، "اطاعت می شود"، "حتما"، "خیالتون راحت باشه" و ... به موازات یکدیگر استفاده کنید.


*دیالوگ های صحنه های میانی*

در بسیاری از بازی ها، طراح به کمک صحنه های میانی، قسمتی از داستان را بیان می کند که در آن یا خط داستانی را کمی به جلو پیش می برد یا شخصیت بازیکن و حریفان را برای کاربر واضح تر می کند. به کار بردن دیالوگ در این صحنه ها نیاز به دقت فراوانی دارد، چرا که همان گونه که قبلا ذکر شد، بازیکن تمایل چندانی به شنیدن گفتگو های طولانی و عملا کنار گذاشته شدن از بازی برای مدت زیادی را ندارد. پس بهتر است دیالوگ هایی کوتاه، پر از اطلاعات و در عین حال جالب به او ارایه دهید. توجه به نکات بعد و مطالعه مثال ها در نوشتن دیالوگ های مناسب، کمک شایان توجهی به شما خواهند کرد:

1. از به کار بردن جملاتی که اطلاعات بازیکن را افزایش نمی دهند و در عین حال در شناخت شخصیت ها نیز به کمک او نمی آیند، خودداری کنید.

*نمونه نامناسب: 
*
- کابوی اول: « فکر کنم اسب ها خسته هستن، بهتره یه کم استراحت کنیم تا بتونیم دوباره حرکت کنیم. باید پروفسور رو پیدا کنیم و سلاح های جدید رو ازش تحویل بگیریم. اون موجودات فضایی در برابر تفنگ های ما آسیب ناپذیر هستن و جنگیدن با اون ها به این ترتیب هیچ فایده ای نداره. »
- کابوی دوم: « موافقم، کشتن اون ها با این تفنگ ها ممکن نیست. »

*نمونه مناسب:*

- کابوی اول: « اسب ها خسته هستن، یه کم استراحت می کنیم و میریم تا سلاح های جدید رو از پروفسور تحویل بگیریم. کشتن اون موجودات، فقط با اون سلاخ ها ممکنه. »
- کابوی دوم: « موافقم. »

2. از ارایه اطلاعات تکراری در گفتگو ها خودداری کنید.

*نمونه نامناسب: 
*
- کابوی اول: « نیاز به مهمات بیشتری داریم، تا من برم و از انبار توی مزرعه مهمات جدید بیارم، سعی کنید جلوی اون ها رو بگیرید. »
- کابوی دوم: « پس ما همین جا به جنگیدن ادامه میدیم تا تو با مهمات جدید برگردی. »

*نمونه مناسب:*

- کابوی اول: « مهماتمون کمه، شما ادامه بدید تا من از انبار مهمات بیارم. »
-کابوی دوم: « باشه! »

3. سعی کنید لحن هر شخصیت با مشخصه های او هماهنگی داشته باشد و به خاطر داشته باشید که استفاده از دیالوگ های رسمی و غیر محاوره ای (مگر در مواقع لزوم) با عث تصنعی جلوه کردن بازی خواهد شد.

*نمونه نامناسب: 
*
- کابوی اول: « من تلاش می کنم تا با از بین بردن برخی از موجودات، راه را باندکی باز کنم. »
- کابوی دوم: « ما هم از شما پشتیبانی می کنیم. »

*نمونه مناسب:*

- کابوی اول: « سعی می کنم با کشتن چند تا از این موجودات، راه رو یه خورده باز کنم. »
- کابوی دوم: « برو، هواتو داریم! »

----------


## LORD AELX

ببخشید که این روز ها دیر به دیر آپ می کنم، حققیتش سرم خیلی شلوغ شده و وقت کافی برای آموزش ندارم...  :چشمک:   :بوس:  یه حرکت ناجوانمردانه انجام گرفته و یه پروژه سنگین که در حقیقت باید بصورت گروهی انجام بشه رو مجبور شدم به تنهایی انجام بدهم!!  :ناراحت:   :گیج:  بگذریم  :اشتباه:  ... میریم سراغ ادامه بحث:

*درخت های محاوره (Conversation Trees)*

درخت های محاوره عبارتند از ساختار هایی که بر اساس گفتگو های تعاملی بازی شکل می گیرند. به عبارت دیگر در قسمت هایی که نحوه ادامه گفتگو منوط به انتخاب پاسخ توسط کاربر است، درخت های محاوره شکل می گیرند. به عنوان مثال تقریبا تمامی بازی های روایی - معمایی از این ساختار ها بهره می برند. حالت کلی یک درخت محاوره به شکل زیر است:

بازیکن به سمت NPC می رود و او را مجبور به صحبت می کند.NPC پس از بیان یک جمله ابتدایی (مانند معرفی خود) در ادامه کاربر را با چند انتخاب مواجه می کند:

انتخاب اولانتخاب دومانتخاب سوم

کاربر یکی از حالات را انتخاب می کند.NPC به جمله انتخابی کاربر پاسخ داده و کاربر را با انتخاب های بعدی مواجه می کند و الی آخر.
گفتگو های یک درخت محاوره معمولا جدای از شکل صوتی، به حالت متن نیز برای کاربر به نمایش در می آیند تا درک و پیگیری آن ها راحت تر باشد. این درخت های محاوره در واقع خود یک بازی کوچک (Mini Game) هستند و هدف کاربر این است که از بین نشانه ها، راه های صحیح و راه های نادرست به اطلاعات مورد نظر خود دست پیدا کند. به مثال زیر توجه کنید:

+ بازیکن، NPC (فرضا یک ملوان) را وادار به صحبت می کند.

- ملوان (L1) : « سلام رفیق! چه کمکی از من بر میاد؟ »
- انتخاب اول (C11) : « کجا می تونم یه کشتی کوچیک پیدا کنم که منو به جزیره نفرین شده برسونه؟ »
- انتخاب دوم (C12) : « تا حالا اسم جزیره نفرین شده رو شنیدی؟ »
- انتخاب سوم (C13) : « خروج از گفتگو »

+ فرض می کنیم بازیکن دومین گزینه را انتخاب کند.

- ملوان (L2) : « مگه میشه کسی اسم اون جا رو نشنیده باشه؟ یه جزیره تاریک و جادو شده که تا حالا هیچ کس زنده از اون برنگشته. تو برای چی این رو می پرسی؟ »
- انتخاب اول (C21) : « میخوام برم اون جا، کجا میتونم یه کشتی کوچیک پیدا کنم که منو به جزیره نفرین شده برسونه؟ »
- انتخاب دوم (C22) : « همین جوری! ببینم! کسی میدونه تو اون جزیره چه خبره؟ »
- انتخاب سوم (C23) : « خروج از گفتگو »

+ فرض می کنیم بازیکن گزینه اول را انتخاب کند.

- ملوان (L3) : « این جا فقط یه نفر هست که ممکنه تو رو به او جا برسونه. اونم ناخدا یه چشمه که توی خونه کنار بندر زندگی میکنه. »
- انتخاب اول (C31) : « چرا به اون میگن ناخدا یه چشم؟ »
- انتخاب دوم (C32) : « ممنون از کمکت. » (خروج از گفتگو)



همان گونه که مشاهده می کنید، درخت های محاوره به سرعت گسترش می یابند و کار با آن ها جمله به جمله مشکل تر می شود. آماده کردن پاسخ مناسب، تهیه خط صدا های گوناگون و حفظ ساختار درخت محاوره نیاز به تمرین زیادی دارد. توجه به نکات بعدی برای تشکیل یک درخت محاوره مناسب، حایز اهمیت است:

ساختار درخت محاوره را روی کاغذ بیاورید تا کنترل فضا های خالی محاوره (Conversation Gaps)، تهیه پاسخ ها و پیاده سازی آن ها را در بازی ساده تر باشد.سعی کنید امکان دریافت مجدد اطلاعات حیاتی را در ساختار درخت محاوره در نظر بگیرید تا اگر کاربر بعدا قسمتی از اطلاعات را فراموش کرد، بتواند به آن ها رجوع کند.همواره امکان خروج از گفتگو را در تمام قسمت های درخت محاوره لحاظ کنید، مگر اینکه کاربر از طریق سخت افزاری (مثلا فشردن کلید Esc) قادر به انجام این کار باشد.اصل کوتاه نگه داشتن جملات را در این جا نیز رعایت کنید تا گفتگو های طولانی باعث کسل شدن کاربر نشوند.در کنار اطلاعات مفید و کلیدی، گفتگو های جالب و بعضا طنز (با توجه به سبک فانتزی) را نیز در درخت محاوره بگنجانید تا کاربر  بلافاصله قادر به دسترسی به اطلاعات نباشد و از طرفی از انجام گفتگو نیز لذت ببرد.

*درخت محاوره تکمیل شده*

در بسیاری از بازی ها، طراحان سعی می کنند پس از اینکه کاربر یک درخت محاوره (با یک NPC خاص) را کاملا طی کرد و تمام اطلاعات را به دست آورد، به شکلی درخت محاوره را مسدود کنند. به عنوان نمونه در مثال قبل اگر بازیکن تمام گزینه های صحبت با ملوان را امتحان کرده باشد، طراح می تواند او را با جمله ای مانند این مواجه کند: "هر چی میدونستم بهت گفتم، برو از بقیه آدم های این دور و بر سوال کن." فایده این کار، این است که NPC ملوان به شکل یک Check Point در می آید و بازیکن می داند که تمام اطلاعاتی را که ملوان داشته از او دریافت کرده است. در نقطه مقابل، ضعف چنین جمله ای این است که کاربر نمی تواند اطلاعات مورد نیاز را مجددا دریافت کند. به همین دلیل بهتر است که ملوان با بیان یک جمله، مختصرا اطلاعات حیاتی برای ادامه بازی را مجددا به کاربر ارایه کند و آن گاه درخت محاوره مسدود شود. به عنوان نمونه، چنین جمله ای مناسب تر به نظر می رسد: "بهت که گفتم. تنها کسی که میتونه تو رو به اون جزیره برسونه ناخدا یه چشمه که خونه اش کنار بندره. چیز دیگه ای نمیدونم که بهت بگم." با چنین جمله ای در عین ارایه مجدد اطلاعات، درخت محاوره را نیز مسدود می کنید.


خوب، اینم از این بخش...  :لبخند:   :تشویق:  یه خبر خوب بهتون بدم و اون اینکه این آموزش دیگه تقریبا تموم شده و تنها بحثی که باقی مانده، مبحث "امتحان و رفع اشکال محصول" هستش که به بررسی Testing بازی می پردازه...  :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

من واقعا برای برخی از افراد متأسفم...  :اشتباه:  یوزر rasoolgh1 پست های بنده را بدون اجازه در وبلاگ شان درج کرده اند.  :عصبانی:  و هیچ اشاره ای به نویسنده و سایت منتشر شده این مقالات نکرده اند!!

http://computer-karaj.blogfa.com/در درجه اول، تمام مطالب این سایت و مقالات منتشر شده، تحت حمایت قانون Copyright هستند و این عمل غیر اخلاقی به هیچ وجه توجیه پذیر نمی باشد. در ثانی بنده متوجه شده ام که این مقاله که حدود 5 یا 6 سال پیش نگارش شده و البته دستخوش تغییراتی نیز بوده، حدود 4 سال پیش توسط یکی از انتشارات های ایرانی به چاپ رسیده است. همانطور هم که قبلا گفتم این مقاله توسط من و یکی از دوستان اینترنتی ام نگارش شده و بنده نام آن دوست را به خاطر ندارم و نمی دانم آیا ایشان نسبت به چاپ این مقاله بصورت کتاب اقدام ورزیده اند یا شخص دیگری این کار را کرده...



در هر صورت به این دلیل نیز، انتشار این مقالات در سایت های دیگر غیر از این سایت و غیر از شخص بنده (و البته دوستم)، کاملا خلاف قوانین است و قول می دهم به شدت با این مسئله برخورد شود.

من به شدت به عدم رعایت قانون Copyright مخصوصا در قبال خودم، حساس هستم و با قاطعیت با فرد خاصی برخورد می کنم.

در آخر، از این یوزر و هر شخص دیگری که چنین عملی را انجام داده است، می خواهم که سریعا نسبت به حذف این مقالات از وبسایت هایشان اقدام کنند.

----------


## REZAsys

> من واقعا برای برخی از افراد متأسفم...  یوزر rasoolgh1 پست های بنده را بدون اجازه در وبلاگ شان درج کرده اند.  و هیچ اشاره ای به نویسنده و سایت منتشر شده این مقالات نکرده اند!!
> 
>  	کد:
> http://computer-karaj.blogfa.com/


کاشکی فقط این بود اگر به اولین مطلب وبلاگش دقت کنید لینک گیم استدیو هست که کپی شده از مطالب من هست :متعجب:

----------


## LORD AELX

> کاشکی فقط این بود اگر به اولین مطلب وبلاگش دقت کنید لینک گیم استدیو هست که کپی شده از مطالب من هست


به هر حال اگر این مطالب رو از وبلاگش حذف نکنه و ضمنا یک عذرخواهی هم تو وبلاگش پست نکنه، حداقلش اینه که سرویس بلاگفای ایشون بسته میشه (به خاطر قانون حق نشر ایران) و ضمن اینکه حتی ممکنه یوزرشون در این فروم بن بشه. این حداقلش هست...

----------


## rasoolgh1

سلام
بنده از شما دوستان پوزش دارم نه از بابت تهدید بلکه کارم درست نبود. البته می خواستم باذکر 
منبع (که یادم نبود) بزارم اما دوست ندارم که شما و کمک شما رو از دست بدم و دیدیم با کل کارم
مخالف هستین همه رو حذف کردم از همه دوستان هم معذرت می خوام دیگه هم تکرار نمیشه 
(از این به بعد) اگر هم خطا کردم در گذشته شرمنده. اما با کمال پر رویی ازتون کمک می خوام 
چون می خوام کار گیم ساختن رو شروع کنم و کمکی هم ندارم و خیلی مشکلات دیگه ممنون
می شم منو ببخشین و کمکم کنین.(دوست داشتم یه سری ها هم از وبلاگم این مطالب زیبا رو
استفاده کنن و کاری به کپی رایت نداشتم) دز ضمن در خود وبلاگ هم شرمندگی خوم رو از این کار
اعلام کردم  باز هم شرمنده

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام
> بنده از شما دوستان پوزش دارم نه از بابت تهدید بلکه کارم درست نبود. البته می خواستم باذکر 
> منبع (که یادم نبود) بزارم اما دوست ندارم که شما و کمک شما رو از دست بدم و دیدیم با کل کارم
> مخالف هستین همه رو حذف کردم از همه دوستان هم معذرت می خوام دیگه هم تکرار نمیشه 
> (از این به بعد) اگر هم خطا کردم در گذشته شرمنده. اما با کمال پر رویی ازتون کمک می خوام 
> چون می خوام کار گیم ساختن رو شروع کنم و کمکی هم ندارم و خیلی مشکلات دیگه ممنون
> می شم منو ببخشین و کمکم کنین.(دوست داشتم یه سری ها هم از وبلاگم این مطالب زیبا رو
> استفاده کنن و کاری به کپی رایت نداشتم) دز ضمن در خود وبلاگ هم شرمندگی خوم رو از این کار
> اعلام کردم  باز هم شرمنده


دوست عزیز من، من شما رو تهدید نکردم... موارد ذکر شده حق قانونی بود که به طور خودکار و فقط با یک شکایت مختصر اجرا میشد. از طرف دیگه من با گسترش این اطلاعات البته با ذکر منبع هیچ مشکلی ندارم ولی کاش قبل از درج این مطالب در وبلاگ تون با من هماهنگ می کردید. در حال حاضر مشکل اینجاست که این مطالب در یک کتاب توسط انتشاراتی ایرانی به چاپ رسیده است و من نگرانم که درج این مطالب در وبلاگتان برایتان دردسر ساز شود.

من و بقیه دوستان اینجا هستیم تا کمک هر چند ناچیزی رو به صنعت گیم ایران بکنیم و همواره از تمام دوستداران ساخت گیم پشتیبانی می کنیم.

امیدوارم همیشه خوش و خرم باشید  :قلب:

----------


## rasoolgh1

> دوست عزیز من، من شما رو تهدید نکردم... موارد ذکر شده حق قانونی بود که به طور خودکار و فقط با یک شکایت مختصر اجرا میشد. از طرف دیگه من با گسترش این اطلاعات البته با ذکر منبع هیچ مشکلی ندارم ولی کاش قبل از درج این مطالب در وبلاگ تون با من هماهنگ می کردید. در حال حاضر مشکل اینجاست که این مطالب در یک کتاب توسط انتشاراتی ایرانی به چاپ رسیده است و من نگرانم که درج این مطالب در وبلاگتان برایتان دردسر ساز شود.
> 
> من و بقیه دوستان اینجا هستیم تا کمک هر چند ناچیزی رو به صنعت گیم ایران بکنیم و همواره از تمام دوستداران ساخت گیم پشتیبانی می کنیم.
> 
> امیدوارم همیشه خوش و خرم باشید


شما لطف دارین حالا من چه طوری از شما کمک بگیرم که باید زا کجا شروع کنم

----------


## LORD AELX

> شما لطف دارین حالا من چه طوری از شما کمک بگیرم که باید زا کجا شروع کنم


من هدفم از ایجاد این تاپیک آموزش و بررسی همه ابعاد این رشته هستش و امیدوارم در آینده نزدیک به هدفم برسم. در حال حاضر به علت زیغ وقت تنها توانسته ام یکی از مقالات از پیش نوشته شده را برای دوستان قرار دهم که به بررسی قوانین اولیه بازی سازی می پردازد. این مقاله در چند پست آینده به پایان می رسد و از آن پس تمام پست هایی که مشاهده می کنید بصورت یک فایل PDF و در یک پست ارایه خواهند شد. پس از آن سعی می کنم طبق فهرستی که در ابتدای تاپیک دادم، عمل کنم و البته کمی کاملتر از آن. ترجمه چند تا از کتاب های معتبر در این رشته را هم در لیست کارهایم دارم و سر فرصت این کار را نیز انجام خواهم داد.

از طرف دیگر، آپدیت دیر به دیر من تنها به علت مشغله کاری است. بنابراین آموزش ها کمی کند پیش می رود که امیدوارم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید و شکیبایی پیشه کنید.

موفق و سربلند باشید  :قلب:

----------


## smh1988

همه ی پست هاتون رو سیو کردم
همشو می خونم
یه نیم نگاهی بهشون کردم
فوووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووق فوق العاده بود !
 :قلب:  :بوس:  :تشویق:

----------


## mahdi1373

مهندس LORD AELX ، نمی خوای ادامه بدی؟!
ما سخت مشتاق ادامه آموزشیم!  :تشویق:

----------


## LORD AELX

سلام دوستان، چند وقتیه که سرم به شدت شلوغه و حتی نمیدونم کی می خوابم و کی از خواب بلند میشم!!  :لبخند:  اصلا تو این مدت به فروم سر هم نزده بودم، الآنم کاری داشتم که اومدم و هنوز درگیر کارهام هستم... ببخشید دیگه...  :بوس:   :قلب:  به زودی ادامه خواهیم داد...  :چشمک:

----------


## mohammad_mohseni

با سلام و خسته نباشید . این آموزش ها کافی بود من میخوام ساخت بازی رو شروع کنم . 
در حال حاضر هم معلوماتی که فکر کنم به دردم بخوره این هاست : 3ds maxدرحد حرفه ای ، vbدرحد متوسط ، حالا میشه کمکم کنید با چه برنامه ای و چه طوری شروع کنم ؟ داستان و سبک بازی و شخصیت ها رو دارم  :خجالت:  :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

*سلام
عزیز برای شروع باید سراغ یه انجمن بازی سازی بری بهترین انجمن در این زمینه به نظرم پسی وورده:
**http://forum.p30world.com
بخش بازی:
**http://forum.p30world.com/forumdisplay.php?f=93
*

----------


## gbg

آقا یا خانم loard alex برای این تاپیک خیلی زحمت کشیدش ولی حیف که ادامه نداد
به هرحال چون مسافرت بودم و این مدت کافی نت تمام این صفحات رو ذخیره کردم و تو لپ تاپ خونه خوندم ولی آخرش به اینجا ختم شد که تا اینجا رو به صورت pdf در بیارم و برای راحت تر مطالعه کردن در اختیار بقیه دوستان قرار بدم

* از اونجایی که اتچ تو سایت اشکال می گرفت لینکش رو گذاشتم :
http://rapidshare.com/files/432848282/Game.zip

----------


## LORD AELX

> آقا یا خانم loard alex برای این تاپیک خیلی زحمت کشیدش ولی حیف که ادامه نداد
> به هرحال چون مسافرت بودم و این مدت کافی نت تمام این صفحات رو ذخیره کردم و تو لپ تاپ خونه خوندم ولی آخرش به اینجا ختم شد که تا اینجا رو به صورت pdf در بیارم و برای راحت تر مطالعه کردن در اختیار بقیه دوستان قرار بدم
> 
> * از اونجایی که اتچ تو سایت اشکال می گرفت لینکش رو گذاشتم :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/432848282/Game.zip


1. اسم Alex تو انگلیسی اسم پسر هست!  :لبخند: 
2. خواهش می کنم!  :خجالت: 
3. ادامه میدم، الآن سرم شلوغه... درک کنید لطفا!  :چشمک: 
4. البته چیزی که PDF کردید تنها بخش اول آموزش هست. بهتره بگم مقدمات و تازه یک بخش آخرش هم مونده که چند روز پیش همت کردم نوشتم ولی سیستم سایت خراب شد و پست نکرد و همش پرید!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  دیگه وقت پیدا نکردم از اول بنویسم.
5. تو پیغام خصوصی هم گفتم، چند پست عقب تر هم همینطور که این مطالب به دلیل چاپ شدن در یک انتشارات ایرانی ممکن است کپی رایت داشته باشه و براتون دردسر ساز بشه. پس بهتر بود این کار رو نمی کردید.  :چشمک:  حالا هم که کردید چرا ناقص؟!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------


## gbg

من تا اینجایی رو که تو سایت گذاشته بودی pdf کردم بخاطر همین ناقص بود

----------


## bestman2385

با سلام به همه
با تشکر ویژه از همه و مخصوصا" LORD ALEX عزیز .
من عضو یک تیم بازی سازی هستم که در حال فعالیت در این عرصه هستم ولی هنوز خودمو یک شاگرد می دانم و فکر میکنم اطلاعات منعکس شده در این تاپیک خیلی خیلی مفید هستند
امیدوارم که دوستان و مخصوصا LORD ALEX بکارشان ادامه بدهند. مشتاقانه منتظر هستیم.

----------


## LORD AELX

سلام دوباره به تمام دوستان و کاربران فروم برنامه نویس... بعد از چند ماه دوری و مشغله های کاری که کماکان نیز ادامه دارند، فرصتی بدست آمد تا آموزش های این بخش رو از سر بگیریم و با شروع آخرین بخش از آموزش اصول اولیه ساخت بازی های رایانه ای، کار رو ادامه بدهیم.  :قلب: 


*مقدمه*

آخرین مرحله کار یک تیم طراحی بازی های کامپیوتری، یکی از مهم ترین مراحل است که در عین سادگی، بسیار زمان بر می باشد و از طرفی وجود آن نه فقط برای طراحی یک بازی کامپیوتری، بلکه در طراحی هر نرم افزاری الزامی است. با آن چه در فصل های گذشته آموختید، محیط و قضای بازی را طراحی کرده، اشیا و موجودات دلخواه را در آن ها قرار دادید، تمام معما ها، حریفان و شخصیت های بازی را مطابق اصول بیان شده طراحی کرده و به کار گرفته اید و نهایتا خط داستانی مناسب را در بازی پیاده کرده اید. اما هنوز هم نمی توانید مطمئن باشید که بازی جذابی ساخته اید. مرحله آخر کار، رفع مشکلات بتزی، امتحان کردن و افزودن جذابیت های موجود در آن است. این کار درست مثل این است که مجسمه ای را با مهارت هر چه تمام تراشیده اید و اکنون نوبت جلا دادن آن فرا رسیده است. مباحث مطرح شده در این بخش، بدون استثنا از قوانین و استاندارد های مورد استفاده طراحان بزرگ بازی برگرفته شده که لزوم توجه به آن ها برای موفقیت در هر بازی کامپیوتری حیاتی است.


*تکرار و آزمون*

انجام مکرر بازی، مهم ترین کلید دستیابی به یک بازی بدون نقص و جذاب است. بازی را بارها و بارها از ابتدا تا انتها انجام دهید. تمامی نبرد های موجود را با تمامی سلاح های ممکن انجام دهید. به گوشه و کنار نقشه بروید و مرز های محیط را کنترل کنید. شکاف های معماری را پیدا کنید و در یک کلام، بازی خود را بیازمایید. آزمایش کیفیت یک بازی کامپیوتری، کاری نیست که یک نفر به تنهایی از عهده انجام آن برآید. این کار نیاز به یک تیم بعضا چند صد نفره دارد تا نتیجه کار رضایت بخش باشد. آزمودن بازی ها، علی رغم آن چه بسیاری از افراد فکر می کنند، کار چندان رویایی و جذابی نیست. عامه مردم بر این باورند که افرادی که برای تست کردن بازی استخدام می شوند، شغلی بی نظیر دارند چرا که در ازای دریافت دستمزد، بازی می کنند اما حقیقت امر چنین نیست. برای لحظه ای فکر کنید که بدترین بازی که تابحال تجربه کرده ای، کدام بازی بوده است. حال تصور کنید مجبور شوید به مدت چهار ماه، هر روز هشت ساعت این بازی را انجام دهید. بازی هایی که برای تست شدن در اختیار افراد مختلف قرار می گیرند نیز همین حالت را دارند. بازی هایی پر از اشکال که هنوز تا جذاب شدن، راه طولانی پیش رو دارند و انجام هر چه بهتر این پروسه آزمایش، نتیجه رضایت بخش تری به طراحان می دهد. آشنایی با روش هایی که متخصصین برای آزمودن یک بازی به کار می گیرند به شما به عنوان یک طراح کمک می کند که مهارت خود را در پیدا کردن مشکلات بازی و افزایش جذابیت های آن به طرز چشم گیری ارتقا دهید. به خاطر داشته باشید که در ابتدای کار ساخت یک بازی کامپیوتری، همه اعضای تیم، طراح و در انتها، همگی آن ها کنترل کننده کیفی بازی هستند؛ پس آشنایی با این فنون برای همه طراحان و با هر تخصصی الزامی است.

برای تست کردن کیفیت یک بازی کامپیوتری معمولا دو روش کلی وجود دارد:

*1. تست آزاد (Free Testing)*

در این روش به افراد این اجازه را می دهند که به شکل دلخواه به انجام بازی پرداخته و مشکلات آن را پیدا کنند. انجام بازی به صورت عادی، پیش بینی حرکات بازیکن ها یا انجام هر عمل غیر عادی و عجیب در این روش برای افراد کنترل کننده بازی آزاد است و تنها چیزی که اهمیت دارد، پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف بازی است. به عنوان مثال، شخص کنترل کننده می تواند سعی کند از یک مرحله بدون کشتن حتی یک حریف عبور کند؛ به قسمت هایی از بازی برود که در حالت عادی کمتر کسی به آن جا می رود و یک مرحله را از انتها به ابتدا طی کند؛ با NPC ها خارج از ترتیب معمول بازی صحبت کند یا به درون دیوار ها حرکت کند تا مطمئن شود تمامی حالات تصادم به درستی تعریف شده اند. تمام شخصیت های مثبت بازی را بکشد یا هر عمل دیگری که به نوعی فکر می کند توسط طراحان پیش بینی نشده است، انجام دهد و عکس العمل های بازی را مشاهده کند و نواقص آن را گزارش دهد تا نهایتا بازی کامل تری تولید و عرضه شود.

مشکل اصلی این روش آن است که نمی توان مطمئن بود، تمامی نکته ها بررسی شده اند و تمامی مشکلات رفع شده اند. تست کردن بازی به این روش خلاقانه، باعث می شود بسیاری از شکاف های بازی نادیده گرفته شوند چرا که تمرکز اصلی بر این است که با روش های غیر عادی و غیر قابل پیش بینی، مشکلات بازی را پیدا کرده و در این میان، حالت های معمول و پیش پا افتاده کمتر مورد توجه قرار می گیرند. حالت هایی که امکان ظهور آن ها در بازی به مراتب بیشتر است.

*2. تست برنامه ریزی شده (Planned Testing)*

نوعی از بررسی کیفیت بازی است که معمولا مبتنی بر برنامه تست (Test Plan) می باشد. برنامه تست عبارت است از مجموعه کارهایی که یک کنترل کننده موظف به انجام آن ها و ارایه نتیجه است. به عنوان مثال یک برنامه تست می تواند به شکل زیر باشد:

1. 1000 مرتبه پریدن در محلی خاص
2. 100 مرتبه شلیک با سلاح کلت
3. 100 مرتبه شلیک به صورت یکی در میان با کلت و مسلسل
4. 100 مرتبه فشردن دکمه پرش در حین یک صحنه میانی

این روش به مراتب کامل تر از روش تست آزاد است. کسی که برنامه تست را تهیه می کند (معمولا سرپرست گروه کنترل کننده) باید کلیه اعمالی را که ممکن است کاربر در خلال بازی انجام دهد، پیش بینی کرده و بررسی کند که آیا انجام این اعمال منجر به بروز مشکل در بازی می شود یا خیر. مثلا به تیم کنترل کننده گفته می شود که دکمه A را در حین Load شدن بازی به هر تعداد دفعاتی که می توانند فشار دهند و بررسی کنند که آیا مشکلی پیش می آید یا نه.

نقطه ضعف اصلی این روش آن است که معمولا به نحوه تفکر یک نفر تکیه دارد و این فرد باید تمام حالات موجود را پیش بینی کند و به همین دلیل عمدتا بسیاری از اشکالات بازی مورد بررسی قرار نمی گیرند.

با توجه به موارد مطرح شده، طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری همواره از هر دو روش فوق و به موازات یکدیگر بهره می گیرند تا نقاط ضعف بازی را به حداقل کاهش دهند.

----------


## LORD AELX

*
انواع اشکالات*

یکی دیگر از وظایف گروه کنترل کننده، طبقه بندی مشکلات موجود در بازی است. فایده این کار این است که طراحان و متخصصان بر اساس میزان اهمیت مشکلات، آن ها را در اولویت رفع اشکال قرار می دهند. یکی از انواع این طبقه بندی که مورد استفاده بسیاری از شرکت های طراحی قرار می گیرد، به این قرار است:

*اشکالات گروه A*

اشکالاتی هستند که بازیکن را از ادامه بازی باز داشته یا بازی را متوقف می کنند. به عنوان مثال، ظهور صفحه خطای آبی (Blue Death) یکی از این گونه اشکالات است یا فرضا اگر میان دو قسمت یک ساختمان، پلی برای عبور بازیکن وجود نداشته باشد و عملا ادامه بازی امکان ناپذیر باشد، این اشکال نیز در گروه A طبقه بندی می شود. رفع مشکلات گروه A از بالاترین درجه اهمیت برخوردار است.

*اشکالات گروه B*

به گونه ای از اشکالات اطلاق می شود که هر چند ادامه بازی را نا ممکن نمی کنند اما بازی را بیش از حد مشکل کرده و یا از جذابیت های آن می کاهند. وجود اشتباه در تخصیص بافت به اشیا، محیط و فضا، وجو شکاف در معماری، کمبود مهمات یا عدم وجود سلاح مناسب، همگی جزء مشکلاتی هستند که در گروه B قرار می گیرند.

*اشکالات گروه C*

این نوع اشکالات در واقع پیشنهاداتی هستند که به منظور بهبود بازی از طرف افراد کنترل کننده به طراحان ارایه می شود و طراحان پس از بررسی آن ها، تصمیم می گیرند که کدام یک از این پیشنهادات را در بازی اعمال کنند و کدام یک را نادیده بگیرند. مثلا پیشنهاد می شود که چون گذاشتن از دشت با پای پیاده، زمان زیادی را از بازیکن می گیرد، یک وسیله نقلیه در این قسمت از بازی تعبیه شود. تغییر چیدمان حریفان، افزودن یک نوع سلاح جدید، تغییر بافت قسمتی از محیط و ... همگی در گروه C طبقه بندی می شوند.


*کنترل بازی توسط طراح*

معمولا طراح بازی اولین کسی است که بازی را تست می کند و اشکالات آن را رفع می کند، به همین منظور سعی کنید قبل از آن که بازی را به تیم کنترل کننده بسپارید، خودتان بار ها آن را امتحان کنید. بهتر است این کار را با تست آزاد شروع کنید. به قسمت های مختلف بازی سر بزنید و اشکالات را پیدا کنید. مطمئن شوید تمامی آن چه از کاربر خواسته اید، قابل اجرا است و درجه سختی بازی به درستی تنظیم شده است. پس از انجام این کار نوبت به یک تست برنامه ریزی شده می رسد. در این جا نیازی نیست که شما هم 100 بار فشردن کلید پرش یا امثال این کار را امتحان کنید. وظیفه اصلی شما این است که درست مانند یک کاربر عادی، بازی را از ابتدا تا انتها انجام دهید و از قابل انجام بودن آن مطمئن شوید. هنر یک طراح این است که در این مرحله بتواند خود را جای بازیکن معمولی بگذارد و بازی را محک بزند، بازیکنی که نه آنقدر کنجکاو است که به همه قسمت های بازی سرک بکشد و نه آنقدر حرکاتش ماشینی است که دقیقا قدم به قدم مطابق خواسته طراح پیش برود. پس از انجام این مراحل، حتما مشکلات را یادداشت کنید تا آن ها را فراموش نکنید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*رفع اشکالات*

رفع اشکالات یک بازی به مراتب دشوار تر از پیدا کردن آن هاست. بعضی از این مشکلات، مثلا تغییر بافت یک شیء با چند دقیقه کار رفع می شوند و برخی دیگر، مثلا وجود مشکل در حالت تصادم یا معماری بازی، نیاز به زمان بیشتری دارند. طبقه بندی که در ادامه می آید، شما را با نحوه رفع مشکل در هر قسمت از بازی بیشتر آشنا خواهد کرد:

*1. مشکلات محیط
*
این مشکلات معمولا به سادگی قابل رفع هستند. مشکلاتی که در محیط یافت می شوند عمدتا شامل شکاف ها و حفره هایی هستند که در قسمت های مختلف وجود دارند. اولین قدم برای رفع این گونه مشکلات، این است که هندسه محیط را مجددا بازنگری کنید. وجود این شکاف ها معمولا به دلیل عدم ویرایش صحیح طراح یا عدم تطابق موتور بازی با ویرایش انجام شده است؛ بدین معنی که طراح محیط را ویرایش کرده است اما موتور بازی هنوز هم نسخه ویرایش نشده را بارگذاری می کند. در چنین مواقعی سعی کنید یک بار دیگر محیط را ویرایش کنید تا موتور بازی بتواند از نسخه اصلاح شده استفاده کند. در اکثر مواقع این کار منجر به حل مسئله می شود. اگر هنوز هم مشکل رفع نشده است، علت احتمالا وجود تعدادی زاویه قائمه است. سعی کنید این زوایا را کاهش دهید و آن ها را نرم تر طراحی کنید تا پردازش آن ها برای موتور بازی ساده تر شود. نهایتا اگر هنوز هم مشکل وجود داشت (مثلا شکافی در آسمان یا زمین یا حتی کل محیط)، این مشکل را کاملا برطرف کنید.

*2. مشکلات معماری*

مشکلات معماری، خود به دو دسته تقسیم می شوند: *شکاف ها* و *مشکلات تصادم*

*- شکاف ها:* شکاف ها عبارتند از فضای خالی مابین دو قسمت از معماری، مثلا بین دو دیوار یک اتاق یا مابین یک در و یک دیوار.

روش حل این مشکل بسیار واضح اما معمولا مشکل است. روش حل طبیعتا نزدیک تر کردن دو قسمتی است که بین آن ها خلاء وجود دارد. برای این کار، بسته به نوع شکاف، می توانید آن را با شیئی که ماهیتی دقیقا یکسان با اشیا در طرف شکاف دارد، پر کنید. مثلا دیواری بسیار باریک که روی شکاف موجود میان دو دیوار قبلی را می پوشاند. اما با انجام این کار در بسیاری از مواقع با مشکل "ترتیب دهی" (Sorting) در موتور بازی مواجه می شوید. بدین معنی که موتور بازی نمی تواند ترتیب دیوار ها را به درستی تشخیص دهد و تصمیم بگیرد که کدام یک روی دیگری واقع شده و همین موضوع باعث می شود که دیوار، چشمک زن شود. به همین منظور این روش فقط در مورد شکاف های بسیار کوچک و باریک کاربرد دارد. راه بهتر برای رفع مشکل شکاف ها این است که در صورت امکان، دیوار جدید را با دیوار های قبلی در یک گروه تعریف کنید تا بارگذاری آن ها همگی با هم انجام شود. اگر هنوز هم مشکل شکاف رفع نشده است، می توانید مانند شکاف های محیطی از روش صفحه مسطح استفاده کنید. صفحه ای عظیم که با بافت مناسب، می تواند شکاف را از دید کاربر مخفی کند.

*- مشکلات تصادم:* همان گونه که قبلا ذکر شد، برای کلیه دیوارهای یک بنا و تمامی اشیا باید حالت تصادم نعریف شود تا کاربر قادر به عبور از آن ها نباشد. برای تعریف محدوده تصادم معمولا از اشکال هندسی به شکل تقریبی استفاده می شود، بدین معنا که مثلا محدوده تصادم یک اتومبیل را یک مستطیل (یا در حالت سه بعدی، یک مکعب مستطیل) تعریف می کنند تا انجام محاسبات برای موتور بازی ساده تر باشد. به همین دلیل است که فرضا علی رغم وجود فضای خالی در زیر اومبیل، کاربر قادر به عبور دادن یک شیء از این فضای خالی نیست و شیء به دیواره های نامریی تصادم کرده و از حرکت باز می ماند. مشکلات تصادم، کابوسی برای طراحان بازی های کامپیوتری هستند چرا که در بسیاری از مواقع، واقعا هیچ توضیحی برای ظهور مشکل وجود ندارد، مثلا کاربر قادر به عبور از یک در باز نیست و در عوض قادر است از درون یک پلکان عبور کند! اگر از یک نرم افزار خاص جهت طراحی بازی استفاده کرده اید و اشیا، دیوار ها و ... را از گزینه های موجود در آن انتخاب کرده و به کار برده اید و با مشکلات تصادم مواجه می شوید، بهترین راه، ایجاد تغییرات در فضاست. با این حال چند راه حل وجود دارند که ارزش امتحان کردن را دارند، مثلا می توانید شیء مشکل دار را پاک کنید و مجددا آن را به بازی بیفزایید. این روش در بسیاری از موارد، جواب می دهد. اگر هنوز هم مشکل باقی بود، اشیا را حذف کنید و بررسی کنید آیا در فضای خالی هم مشکل تصادم وجود دارد یا خیر. با ذخیره کردن دایم کار خود، اشیای موجود در محل را تک تک حذف کنید و بررسی کنید که اشکال از کجاست. اگر کماکان مشکل تصادم باقی مانده است، یک شیء دیگر بسازید و آن را دقیقا در محلی که شیء مشکل دار قرار دارد جای گذاری کرده و پس از تعریف تصادم جدید، شیء جدید را نامریی کنید (ویژگی تصادم با نامریی شدن شیء از بین نخواهد رفت).

*3. مشکلات چیدمان و جای گذاری*

این مشکلات زمانی ظهور می کنند که یک شیء یا یکی از حریفان در جایی که برای آن در نظر گرفته بودید، قرار ندارد. مرتفع کردن این مشکلات بسیار ساده است. شیء یا شخصیت را از محل اولیه حذف کرده و در محل جدید قرار دهید. در این میان تنها به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که خطوط ارتباطی را که شیء در محل اولیه داشته است، نیز کاملا به محل جدید منتقل کنید. فرضا اگر دری را جابجا می کنید، جابجا کردن اهرم باز و بسته کردن آن و تغییر حالت تصادم را نیز فراموش نکنید.

*4. مشکلات هوش مصنوعی*

رفع مشکلاتی که در هوش مصنوعی بازی وجود دارند (فرضا عملکرد نادرست یک شخصیت) نیاز به تسلط در برنامه نویسی دارد و به عهده تیم متخصص این کار است. از آن جایی که مباحث برنامه نویسی بازی های کامپیوتری در این کتاب مطرح نشده اند، تنها به ذکر این نکته بسنده می کنیم که بد نیست بدانید 99 درصد مشکلات برنامه نویسی و عدم کارکرد صحیح خطوط برنامه نویسی شده به دلیل یکی از سه مشکل زیر می باشد:

اشتباهات املایی در برنامهاشتباهات نقطه گذاری در برنامهاشتباه در به کار گیری حروف بزرگ و کوچک
با توجه به این موضوع در بسیاری از مواقع با تسلط به زبان انگلیسی و با کمی اطلاعات درباره منطق زبان های برنامه نویسی، به سادگی قادر به رفع اشکالات هستید.

----------


## LORD AELX

*ایجاد تعادل*

پس از برطرف کردن کلیه اشکالات مطرح شده، نوبت به ایجاد تعادل در بازی می رسد. ایجاد تعادل عبارتست از تنظیم صحیح درجه سختی بازی. این کار بر خلاف آن چه در ابتدا به نظر می رسد، می تواند بسیار مشکل باشد. فرضا اگر با افزایش قدرت بازیکن، اعطای سلاح قوی تر و ... بخواهید از سختی رویارویی با یک حریف بسیار قوی بکاهید، این کار منجر به این می شود که حریفان بسیار ساده از پای درآیند.

برای برقراری تعادل در بازی به شکل اصولی، کار را با انجام سه مرحله زیر پیگیری کنید:

ابتدا با بازی کردن، یک دید کلی از درجه سختی هر مرحله به دست آورید. سپس بر اساس نتیجه به دست آمده، توانایی های بازیکن (سلاح، زره، مهمات، سلامتی و ...) را افزایش دهید.در مرحله بعد به سراغ فرد فرد حریفان بروید و بررسی کنید که پس از انجام مرحله قبل، کدام یک از حریفان از رده بسیار ساده و کدام یک در گروه بسیار مشکل قرار می گیرند، سپس با کاهش و افزایش تعداد این حریفان در هر مقطع، تعادل بازی را کامل تر کنید.اگر نوع تعادلی که ایجاد کرده اید با حذف یا افزایش حریفان مطابق مرحله قبل به هم می خورد، حریفان رده مشکل را معیار قرار دهید و مجددا توانایی بازیکن را به شکل مقطعی افزایش دهید. این افزایش مقطعی تعادل می تواند مثلا به شکل اعطای سلاحی قوی با مهمات محدود باشد که فقط در همان مقطع قابل استفاده است.

*آخرین گام*

پس از انجام کلیه مراحل مطرح شده، یک گام دیگر تا انتشار بازی فاصله دارید و آن هم این است که از دیگران بخواهید بازی شما را تست کنند. یک طراح هرگز نمی تواند بازیی را که خود طراحی کرده است به شکل دقیق مورد ارزیابی قرار دهد چرا که آن قدر به زیر و بم بازی و نکات آن آشناست که امکان انجام بازی در حالات مختلف برای او وجود ندارد. در نقطه مقابل، سایر افراد تیم کنترل کننده، بدون توجه به آن چه طراح در ذهن داشته است از راه های دلخواه خود به انجام بازی می پردازند. مشاهده دیگران زمان انجام بازیی که ساخته اید، بسیار کارآمد و در عین حال فوق العاده مشکل است! کارآمد از این جهت که طراح متوجه می شود که کدام بخش از آن چه را که در ذهن داشته، به درستی به بازیکن انتقال داده است و بازیکن تا چه حد می تواند بدون راهنمایی او در بازی موفق شود. مشکل از این جهت که به عنوان یک طراح وقتی که کار یک کنترل کننده را نگاه می کنید، باید به هیچ عنوان در مورد بازی خود حرف نزنید. این که به او بگویید از چه راهی برود یا از چه سلاحی استفاده کند، باعث می شود تا بسیاری از اشکالات به چشم نیایند. به خاطر داشته باشید که شما آگاه ترین فرد نسبت به بازی هستید اما خریداران بازی باید بدون کمترین اطلاعی از محیط بازی، کار خود را شروع کنند و این که به افراد مختلف اجازه دهید بازی شما را تست کنند، باعث می شود تا با مشکلاتی که به ذهنتان نرسیده است، آشنا شوید و با رفع آن ها، احتمال موفقیت بازی خود را تا حد چشمگیری بالا ببرید. در پایان به خاطر داشته باشید که هیچ بازی ای، کاملا عاری از اشکال نیست و نمی توان سلیقه همه مخاطبان را ارضا کرد و در این میان به تنها چیزی که باید توجه داشته باشید، این است که اکثریت کاربران را از انجام بازیی که طراحی کرده اید، لذت ببرند.


خوب این هم از آخرین بخض این سری از آموزش ها  :لبخند گشاده!:  امیدوارم من رو بخاطر تاخیر یک سال و نیم ای که داشته بخشیده باشید. به زودی این آموزش را از ابتدا تا انتها با تمام عکس ها بصورت PDF در می آورم و به همراه تمام فایل های جانبی برای دانلود می گذارم.

آموزش های بعدی نیز به زودی شروع خواهند شد...  :بوس: 

موفق و پیروز باشید  :قلب:

----------


## schofield.michael

سلام من تازه عضو شدم و وحشتناک علاقه دارم به بازی و بازی سازی! از این دوستمونم LORD AELX بسیار تشکر میکنم چون خیلی مفید بودن آموزشا و پستهاشون!
فقط عزیزان یه خواهشی داشتم ازتون میشه کسی غیر از خود آموزش بازیسازی یه اشاره ای هم به جوانب دیگه این صنعت بپردازه؟؟مثل اینکه چه چیزایی لازمه ی رد کردن مراحل ساخت هست و S.W.O.T (در کارافرینی و بازار کار که کلمه ی معروفی هست و به معنی نقاط قوت ،ضعفها،فرصتها،و تهدیدات یا همون ریسکها )رو در این صنعت توضیح بده و فرمولهای سود و زیان و اینجور چیزا رو توضیح بده واقعا ممنون میشم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!هر توضیحی حتی خیلی جزئی برای من یه دنیا ارزش داره! plz, thanks a million

----------


## Maryam.Rad

سلام و تشکر از نویسنده ی این آموزش فوق العاده ! 
میدونم از آخرین پست این تاپیک 3 سالی گذشته و احتمالا هیچکس سراغ این تاپیک نمیاد دیگه ! اما آقای Lord Alex  گفته بودن pdf این آموزش رو با همه عکس ها میذارن ! میخواستم ببینم گذاشتن ؟! اگه هس کجاس ؟! چون من عکس هارو ندارم اصن !  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## ghazal sad

استاد من چه جوری به عکسا دسترسی پیدا کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!1 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

